# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Qerbelaja: një vështrim historik

## ArtanMasa

Qerbelaja: një vështrim historik
Dr. Ibrahim Ajati

Përmbajtja:

Regjimi i MuavijesSundimi i JeziditLetrat e banorëve të Kufes për Imam HusejninShkuarja e Muslim ibn Akilit në KufeVrasja e Muslim ibn AkilitMuhammed ibn HanefijjeShkaqet e kryengritjes së Imam HusejnitMarrëveshja për paqe e Imam HasanitKush ishte Jezidi?Përse Imam Husejni nuk e njohu Jezidin si Kalif?Shkaqet kryesore të kryengritjes së Imam HusejnitNisja e Imam Husejnit nga Medineja

Tema e këtij libri është kryengritja e shenjtë e Imam Husejnit, njëri nga kapitujt më të lavdishëm të historisë së Islamit. Para se të fillojmë me përshkrimin e kësaj ngjarjeje, do të bëjmë një shpjegim të shkurtër të ndodhive të rëndësishme të asaj periudhe njëvjeçare, e cila ndonse tejet e kufizuar në aspektin kohor, ka patur një ndikim të përjetshëm dhe jashtëzakonisht të madh në histori.

Modifikime të ndryshme i janë bërë dhe vazhdojnë ti bëhen çdo kapitulli të historisë së Islamit dhe të historisë në përgjithësi. Këto dëmtime e ndryshojnë formën e ngjarjeve dhe e bëjnë të vështirë detyrën e hulumtuesit. Kryesisht, ndryshimet dhe dëmtimet e tilla bëhen ose nga simpatizantë fanatikë ose nga armiq të përbetuar të një personi ose të një kauze. Ska asnjë faqe të historisë së Islamit, e cila i ka shpëtuar dëmtimit. Ajo që mund të shohim është se shumë duar dashakeqe i kanë ndryshuar tiparet e vërteta të fakteve historike.

Megjithatë, mund të thuhet se kryengritja e Imam Husejnit ka qenë e mbrojtur nga dëmtimet e tilla dhe ka qenë aq e qartë, e kuptueshme, e shenjtë dhe e padëmtueshme, sa as edhe vetë armiqtë e Imam Aliut dhe të Imam Hasanit nuk kanë mundur të bëjnë tjetër veçse të përkulen para kësaj ngjarjeje me respektin e tyre më të madh. Rrethanat në të cilat u zhvillua kjo ngjarje dhe qeverisja e asaj periudhe ndihmojnë mjaft në të kuptuarit e nevojës së kësaj lëvizjeje. Gjithkush që ka shkruar për të, e ka pranuar madhështinë, guximin, sinqeritetin dhe dashurinë për liri të prijësit të saj.

Megjithatë, është tejet e dhimbshme që shumë tregime vulgare dhe gënjeshtra të ndryshme janë bërë pjesë e rrëfimeve të kësaj ngjarjeje nga shumë përkrahës injorantë dhe simpatizues fanatikë të Imam Husejnit. Njëri nga shërbimet më të mëdha që mund ti bëhet Prijësit të Dëshmorëve (Imam Husejnit) është që ngjarja e Qerbelasë të ruhet nga gënjeshtrat, nga mitet dhe nga fjalët e pabaza. Megjithatë, kjo është një detyrë, të cilën nuk mund të pritet ta bëjnë njerëzit e rëndomtë dhe të pashkolluar. Njerëzit e tillë e dëmtojnë lëvizjen e këtij Imami, duke menduar se e vërteta mund të promovohet nëpërmjet gënjeshtrave dhe miteve.

Mbrojtja e lëvizjes së Imam Husejnit nga të gjitha dëmtimet e mundshme dhe kënaqja me shkrimet e autorëve të shekullit të tretë dhe të katërt është detyrë e dijetarëve të virtytshëm, të cilët nëpërmjet fjalëve dhe pendës së tyre mund ta promovojnë të vërtetën dhe ti eliminojnë ndryshimet dhe dëmtimet e ndryshme. Është e mundur që një ditë, ky kapitull i shenjtë dhe i qartë i historisë së Islamit, i denjë për madhështinë e prijësit të kësaj lëvizjeje, të shkruhet dhe të shpjegohet vetëm duke u mbështetur në të vërtetën. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë, vlerat e kësaj lëvizjeje dhe madhështia e prijësit të saj do të dalin në dritë.

1. Regjimi i Muavijes

Pesëdhjetë vite pas vdekjes së Profetit të Shenjtë, njëzet vite pas rënies dëshmor të Imam Aliut dhe dhjetë vite pas vrasjes së Imam Hasanit, Muavije ibn Ebu Sufjani vdiq në mes të muajit Rexheb të vitit 60 pas Hixhrit. Ai kishte qenë guvernator dhe Kalif në Damask për 42 vite me rradhë. Ai e kishte mbajtur postin e guvernatorit të Sirisë për pesë vite gjatë sundimit të Kalifit të dytë dhe dymbëdhjetë vite gjatë sundimit të Kalifit të tretë. Ai mbeti sundues i Sirisë edhe për më pak se pesë vite të Kalifatit të Imam Aliut dhe gjatë gjashtë muajve të Kalifatit të Imam Hasanit, duke luftuar kundër të dyve. Pas kësaj, ai e mbajti postin e Kalifit të muslimanëve për njëzet vite me rradhë dhe kur tashmë i afrohej vdekjes dalngadalë, e siguroi bindjen e popullit ndaj të birit Jezidit, si Kalif të rradhës.

Muavije ishte nismëtari i dinastisë umajjade me katërmbëdhjetë sundues që do të vinin njëri pas tjetrit dhe që ishin pasardhës të Ebu Sufjanit ose të Mervanit. Sundimi i tyre do të zgjaste rreth njëmijë muaj, nga viti 41 deri në vitin 132 pas Hixhrit.

Gjatë Kalifatit të tij, Muavije kishte një sundim dhe kontroll absolut mbi shtetin. Kjo i lejonte që lirisht të mund ta zhvleftësonte marrëveshjen që kishte me Imam Hasanin, një kusht i të cilës ishte që ndjekësit e Aliut të mos përndiqeshin dhe të ishin të sigurt.

Emri i Huxhr bin Adi el-Kindiut, i cili ishte njëri nga shokët (sahabet) e Profetit dhe përkrahës i Imam Aliut, është përmendur në veçanti në marrëveshjen e tyre. Megjithatë, siç kanë shkruar unanimisht historianët muslimanë, Muavije e vrau Huxhr bin Adiun dhe gjashtë miqtë e tij, ndër të cilët Abdurrahman bin Hannan Ghazniu u varros i gjallë nga ana e Zijad ibn Abihut në Irak. Fuqia dhe dominimi i Muavijes kishte arritur nivele të tilla sa ai ishte i lirë të bënte çtë kishte dëshirë, pa u mërzitur se dikush do të mund ta kundërshtonte.

Ali ibn Husejn Mesudiu, njëri nga historianët dhe gjeografët më të mëdhenj muslimanë të shekullit të katërt, në librin e tij Muruxhudh-Dheheb, shkruan:

Gjatë kohës pas betejës së Siffinit, një qytetar i Kufes shkoi në Damask, i hipur mbi devenë e tij. Njëri nga sirianët filloi të zihej me të dhe i tha: Kjo deve femër është e imja. Ajo u morr si pre lufte në Siffin dhe ty të ka rënë si hise. Ky diskutim i tyre u zgjat dhe që të dy shkuan tek Muavijeja. Njeriu prej Damasku solli pesëdhjetë dëshmitarë, të cilët betoheshin se deveja i takonte atij. Duke u mbështetur në numrin e madh të dëshmitarëve, Muavije vendosi se burrit prej Damasku i takonte kjo deve femër. Njeriut nga Kufeja ia morën me devenë. Më në fund, ai u tha: Por e keni gabim. Nuk është femër. Është një deve mashkull. Përgjigja e Muavijes ishte: Unë kam marrë një vendim tashmë dhe kjo nuk do të ndryshojë. Kur njerëzit u shpërndanë, Muavije e thirri njeriun nga Kufeja dhe e pyeti për çmimin e devesë. Më pas i dha pak më tepër se çmimi normal dhe i tha: Shko thuaji Aliut se për të luftuar kundër tij, unë kam 100,000 vetë që sbëjnë dallim ndërmjet një deveje femër dhe një deveje mashkull (dmth. po tu them se është femër ose mashkull, asnjëri nuk kundërshton dot).

Pas përcjelljes së këtij rrëfimi, Mesudiu shkruan se Muavije pati një kontroll aq të fuqishëm mbi pushtetin, sa para nisjes për në betejën e Siffinit, i mblodhi njerëzit dhe e fali namazin e Xhumasë me ta, ndonse ishte e mërkurë. Edhe përkundër kësaj, askush nuk kundërshtoi dhe nuk pyeti përse bëhej diçka e tillë.

Më pas, Mesudiu ka përcjellur një ndodhi tjetër, të cilën po e përcjellim në hollësi nga vepra En-nesajah el-kafija li mun jetevelle Muavija:

Ammar bin Jasiri u vra në betejën e Siffinit, nga ana e ushtarëve të Muavijes. Siç përcjell Buhariu në Sahihun e tij, Ammari kishte punuar më tepër se të tjerët gjatë ndërtimit të Xhamisë së Profetit në Medine. Profeti e pati vërejtur këtë dhe i tha: Mjerë Ammari! Një grup i devijuar ka për ta vrarë, ndërkohë që ai do ti ftojë drejt Parajsës kurse ata do ta ftojnë drejt zjarrit. Vrasja e Ammarit vërtetoi se në cilën anë ishte e vërteta dhe u vendos se grupi i devijuar ishte ushtria e Muavijes. Për të shpëtuar nga kjo pozitë e vështirë, Muavije tha: Ne nuk e vramë Ammarin. Ai u vra nga personi, i cili e solli në fushëbetejë (dmth. nga Aliu). Kur Imam Aliu u informua në lidhje me këto fjalë, ai u përgjigj: Në është ashtu, atëherë Hamzën, Prijësin e Dëshmorëve, e vrau vetë Profeti, sepse ishte pikërisht ai që e solli në luftë kundër idhujtarëve.

Megjithatë, ngase Muavije ishte i sigurt se miqtë e tij do të pranonin çdo fjalë që do të thoshte, ai vazhdoi: Është e vërtetë se ne e vramë Ammarin por fjala baghija e përdorur nga Profeti sdo të thotë i devijuar ose i padrejtë. Përkundrazi, kjo fjalë përdoret për atë që kërkon diçka dhe ne jemi pikërisht ata që kërkojnë hakmarrje për vrasjen e Osmanit. Andaj, kuptimi i thënies së Profetit është se Ammari do të vritej nga ata që do të kërkojnë hakmarrje për vrasjen e Osmanit. Në gjithë këtë ska asgjë të keqe.

Ky argument i Muavijes ishte absurd sepse vazhdimi i atij hadithi të Profetit ishte një përgjigje për fjalët e tija. Profeti kishte thënë se Ammari do të vritej nga njerëz, të cilët ai do ti ftonte drejt Parajsës, ndërkohë që ata do ta ftonin drejt Zjarrit. Megjithatë, Muavije ishte bërë aq i fuqishëm dhe dominues mbi popullin, sa ndjekësit e tij nuk mund të bindeshin nga asnjë argument i arsyeshëm. 

Qëllimi ynë nuk është hulumtimi i periudhës së Muavijes. Përshkrimi i shkurtër, i dhënë më sipër, shërben vetëm sa për tia tërhequr vërejtjen lexuesit drejt kushteve sociale dhe fetare të asaj kohe.

2. Sundimi i Jezidit

Kur Jezidi erdhi në fron, guvernatorët e Medines, Mekkes, Kufes dhe Basrës ishin Velid bin Utbe bin Ebu Sufjani, Amr bin Saidi, Nuaman bin Beshiri dhe Ubejdullah ibn Zijadi respektivisht. Në fillim, Jezidi kërkoi të merrte betim për besnikëri nga Husejn ibn Aliu, Abdullah ibn Zubejri dhe Abdullah ibn Umari, të cilët nuk e kishin njohur si trashëgimtar të fronit që në të gjallë të Muavijes.

Me këtë qëllim, ai i shkroi një letër Velid bin Utbes, guvernatorit të atëhershëm të Medines, dhe i kërkoi që sa më parë, të kërkonte betim besnikërie nga këta tre vetë, pa pranuar kurrfarë arsyetimi. Për ta kryer këtë detyrë, Velidi e thirri Mervan bin Hakemin për tu këshilluar me të, ndonse deri atëherë kishin patur marrëdhënie të tensionuara me njëri-tjetrin. Mervani i tha:

Mblidhi menjëherë dhe kërkoju atyre që tia shprehin besnikërinë Jezidit! Nëse pajtohen, bukur e mirë. Por nëse jo, atëherë ekzekutoji para se të kuptojnë se Muavije ka vdekur, sepse sapo ta kuptojnë këtë gjë, secili do të bëhet një pretendues për Kalifatin dhe nuk do të pranojë të bindet, përveç Abdullah ibn Umarit, prej të cilit skemi pse druhemi. Ai nuk është një njeri që mund të kryengritet ose të kundërshtojë.

Velidi e dërgoi Abdullah bin Amr bin Osmanin tek Imam Husejni dhe tek Abdullah ibn Zubejri. Ky i fundit, i gjeti që të dy në xhami dhe ua përcolli porosinë e Velidit. Ata iu përgjigjën duke i thënë se do të takoheshin së shpejti me të. Më pas, Imami i tha Abdullahut:

E kam përshtypjen se Muavijeja ka vdekur dhe se arsyeja e kësaj thirrjeje të pakohë, është që ne ti bindemi Jezidit për besnikëri.

Imam Husejni mblodhi një grup nga njerëzit e tij dhe u kërkoi të armatoseshin. Ai u tha:

Velidi më ftoi pak më parë dhe mendoj se do të më kërkojë diçka të cilën nuk mund ta pranoj kurrë. Në rrethana të tilla, nuk mund ti besoj atij. Andaj, ju duhet të vini me mua dhe kur të hyj në shtëpinë e tij, të prisni jashtë. Nëse më dëgjoni duke folur me zë të lartë, atëherë hyni në shtëpi dhe më mbroni!

Imami shkoi për tu takuar me Velidin dhe pa se edhe Mervani ishte atje. Velidi e informoi për vdekjen e Muavijes dhe ia përcolli urdhrin e Jezidit. Imam Husejni u përgjigj:

Ju me siguri nuk do të kënaqeni nëse unë ia shpreh bindjen fshehurazi Jezidit dhe do të kërkoni që këtë ta bëj para popullit. Velidi iu përgjigj pozitivisht. Më pas, Imami tha: Atëherë më prisni deri nesër, që unë të mund të marr një vendim në lidhje me këtë gjë. Velidi u pajtua me këtë dhe i tha se do ti lejonte të largohej, që të mundej nesër ta shprehte besnikërinë e tij bashkë me të tjerët. Atëherë Mervani ndërhyri dhe tha: Betohem në Zotin se nëse Husejn bin Aliu largohet tani pa u betuar, kurrë ske për ti marrë një premtim të tillë pa ia derdhur gjakun. Andaj burgose tani dhe mbaje derisa tia shprehë bindjen Jezidit dhe nëse nuk pranon, preja kokën!

Me ta dëgjuar këtë, Imami u ngrit në këmbë dhe tha:

O i poshtër! Mos vallë ti mund të më vrasësh ose Velidi? Betohem në Zotin se thua veç gënjeshtra dhe je mëkatar! 1

Pas kësaj, Imami u ngrit dhe shkoi në shtëpinë e tij bashkë me njerëzit që e kishin shoqëruar. Mervani i tha Velidit:

Sa keq që se dëgjove këshillën time! Tani kurrë më sdo të arrish ta prekësh atë. Velidi ia ktheu: Çpo thua o Mervan? Ti më kërkon një gjë që do të ma shkatërrojë besimin. Për Zotin, edhe sikur gjithë pasuria e botës të më jepej mua, sdo ta vrisja Husejn ibn Aliun. A duhet ta vras vetëm ngase si bindet Jezidit? Për Zotin, gjithkush që ia derdh gjakun Husejnit, nipit të Profetit, do të jetë fatkeq dhe i pashpresë para Zotit në Ditën e Gjykimit. Mervanit nuk i pëlqyen fjalët e Velidit dhe ia preu shkurt: Atëherë bëj si të duash!

Ditën e ardhshme, më 28 Rexheb të vitit 60 pas Hixhrit, Velidi e ftoi sërish Imamin që tia shprehte bindjen Jezidit. Megjithatë, Imami i kërkoi sërish kohë lajmëtarit të Velidit, duke i thënë se do të mendohej edhe atë natë. Gjatë natës, bashkë me gratë, vëllezërit dhe pjesën më të madhe të familjes të tij, Imam Husejni u nis nga Medineja drejt Mekkes, duke i përmendur gjithë kohës fjalët e Profetit Musa:

Dhe u largua nga qyteti, plot kujdes dhe frikë, duke thënë: Zoti im! Më mbro kundër mizorëve! (Kuran 28:21)

Kur iu tha Imam Husejnit se do të ishte më mirë që të shkonte përgjatë ndonjë rruge tjetër dytësore që të mos e ndiqnin armiqtë, ai u përgjigj: Për Zotin skam për të shkuar rrugëve të fshehta. Le të ndodhë ajo që ka dashur Zoti! Më në fund, Imami arriti në Mekke të premten, natën e tretë të muajit Shaban. Duke e kujtuar tregimin e Profetit Musa, ai e recitoi vargun:

Dhe kur u nis drejt Midianit, ai tha: Mbase Zoti im ka për të ma treguar rrugën e drejtë. (Kuran 28:22)

Pelegrinët e ardhur në Mekke e vizitonin vazhdimisht Imamin. Edhe Abdullah ibn Zubejri, i cili e dinte se askush nuk do ti bindej dikujt tjetër derisa ishte i pranishëm nipi i Profetit, vinte për ta vizituar përditë.

Lajmi i vdekjes së Muavijes u përhap nëpër Irak dhe njerëzit e kuptuan se Imam Husejni dhe Abdullah ibn Zubejri nuk kishin pranuar tia shprehnin besnikërinë Jezidit, duke u larguar më pas drejt Mekkes.

Përkrahësit e zgjedhur të Imam Aliut në Kufe u mblodhën në shtëpinë e Sulejman bin Surd Khuzaiut dhe e falënderuan Zotin për vdekjen e Muavijes. Sulejman bin Surdi më pas u tha:

Muavije është larguar nga kjo botë dhe Husejn bin Aliu nuk ka pranuar tia shprehë besnikërinë Jezidit, duke shkuar menjëherë drejt Mekkes. Ju jeni përkrahës të Husejnit, njësoj siç keni qenë përkrahës të babait të tij Aliut. Nëse mendoni se jeni të gatshëm ta ndihmoni dhe të luftoni kundër armiqve të tij, nëse mendoni se mund ta jepni jetën tuaj për të, atëherë lajmërojeni për këtë gjë. Por nëse dyshoni se mund ta bëni këtë, atëherë mos e mashtroni me pretendime të kota se jeni përkrahës dhe ndjekës të Husejnit.

Kur Sulejman bin Surdi i thoshte këto fjalë, ai e kishte parasysh se derisa nuk u kërkohej të bënin ndonjë sakrificë të madhe, njerëzit ishin të aftë të bënin dallim ndërmjet të vërtetës dhe gënjeshtrës. Ata kuptonin qartë se kush ishte në rrugë të drejtë dhe kush ishte gënjeshtar, ku fshihej e vërteta dhe ku ishte gënjeshtra. Ata e dinin mirë se ku ishte urtësia dhe dituria dhe ku ishte injoranca. Megjithatë, njerëzit janë kaq të mprehtë vetëm derisa nuk ekziston pyetja e fitimit dhe humbjes dhe derisa janë të sigurt se nuk kanë për të pësuar humbje gjatë luftës së tyre me padrejtësinë. Por kur kjo siguri të humbet dhe e vërteta dhe gënjeshtra të qëndrojnë përballë njëra-tjetrës, pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve rradhitet në anën e gënjeshtrës. Ngase e vërteta nuk mund të përkrahet pa bërë sakrificë, shumica e njerëzve ndahen prej saj dhe marrin pjesë në anën e gënjeshtrës dhe të padrejtësisë.

Sulejman bin Surdi e dinte se nuk mund të mbështetej tek ndjenjat e njerëzve të asaj kohe. Mund të ngjante që Husejn ibn Aliu të rebelohej kundër fisit Umejje dhe këta të fundit ta kundërshtonin atë me gjithë fuqinë e tyre. Në një rast të tillë, ngase të ndihmuarit e Husejnit do të ishte një gjë e rrezikshme, shumë njerëz do të distancoheshin prej tij, do ti shpërfillnin letrat e dërguara, do tia mbyllnin derën dhe madje do tu bashkangjiteshin armiqve të tij. Ata madje mund ta shihnin si një detyrë fetare vrasjen e tij, me të cilën do ta fitonin kënaqësinë e Zotit dhe të Profetit. Dhe më pas, pikërisht këta njerëz do të bërtisnin se ska zot tjetër veç Zotit dhe se Muhammedi është i Dërguari i Tij, sikur të mos kishin kryer kurrfarë mëkati. Pikërisht për këtë arsye, ai u shpjegoi njerëzve me kujdes dhe u tha: Tani duhet të mendoheni mirë dhe ta imagjinoni gjendjen që mund të shkaktohet. Pastaj vendosni a mund ti premtoni përkrahje dhe ta ftoni drejt Irakut me besim dhe vendosmëri të përsosur. Të mos ndodhë që sot, me ndjenjat tuaja ti shkruani letra, ti jepni premtime dhe nesër, kur armiqtë ta kenë rrethuar dhe ti kenë vënë kusht ta pranojë bindjen ndaj Jezidit ose të vdesë, ju ta lini vetëm dhe ta harroni premtimin e dhënë.

Që të gjithë njerëzit e mbledhur iu përgjigjën njëzëri se ishin të gatshëm për të bërë xhihad, për të sakrifikuar dhe për ta dhënë jetën për hir të Imamit. Më pas, Sulejmani tha: Atëherë dërgojini letra! Pas kësaj, ata shkruan:

Me emrin e Zotit, Bamirës dhe Mëshirues!

Kjo letër është nga Sulejman bin Surdi, Musajjab bin Nexhbahu, Rafa bin Shaddad Bexhaliu, Habib bin Mezahiri dhe nga muslimanë të tjerë të Kufes, pëkrahës të Husejn ibn Aliut. Kjo letër i drejtohet Husejn ibn Aliut:

Paqja qoftë mbi ty! Ne të bashkangjitemi në të lëvduarit e Zotit, përveç të cilit ska zot tjetër! I lëvduar është Zoti, i cili e ka shkatërruar armikun tënd shtypës, njeriun që e shtypi këtë popull, i mori në mënyrë të palejuar frerët e pushtetit, e uzurpoi pasurinë e muslimanëve dhe u bë sundues i tyre pa dëshiruar ata një gjë të tillë. Ai pastaj vrau njerëz të virtytshëm dhe i la gjallë të ligët, duke ua dhënë shtypësve dhe të pasurve pasurinë e Zotit. Zoti e largoftë nga mëshira e Tij, njësoj siç i largoi njerëzit e Themudit! 

Ne, njerëzit e Irakut, nuk kemi ndonjë udhëheqës dhe Imam. Andaj, të kërkojmë ty që të vish tek ne. Mbase Zoti i Gjithëfuqishëm do të na udhëzojë drejt të vërtetës nëpërmjet teje. Ne skemi lidhje me Nuaman ibn Beshirin, kur bëhet fjalë për namazin e Xhumasë dhe të Bajramit. Ai është i vetëm në pallatin e guvernatorit. Nëse nisesh për tu bashkuar me ne, atëherë do ta nxjerrim që atje dhe në dashtë Zoti, do ta përzëmë deri në Siri.

Këtë letër e dërguan nëpërmjet Abdullah bin Suba Hamedaniut dhe Abdullah bin Valit, të cilëve u kërkuan që menjeherë të niseshin drejt Mekkes. Në ditën e dhjetë të Ramazanit të vitit 60, ata arritën në Mekke tek Imam Husejni dhe ia dorëzuan letrën.

1: (shënim i përkthyesit) Sipas versionit të përcjellë në vëllimin e tretë të veprës Imam Husejni dhe Qerbelaja të Murteza Mutahhariut, fjalët e Imamit në këtë rast ishin: Ti je më i vogël se këto fjalë që i thua.

3. Letrat e banorëve të Kufes për Imam Husejnin

Pas dy ditësh, banorët e Kufes dërguan rreth 150 letra, secila prej të cilave ishte nga një, dy ose katër vetë. Shumë nga këto letra u sollën nga Kufeja në Mekke nëpërmjet Kajs bin Mashar Saidaviut, Abdurrahman bin Abdullah bin Shaddadit dhe Ammare bin Abdullah Saluliut. Edhe dy ditë të tjera kaluan dhe banorët e Kufes i dërguan Imamit edhe një letër tjetër nëpërmjet Hani bin Hani Sabiiut dhe Said bin Abdullah Hanefiut. Përmbajtja e këtyre letrave ishte si vijon:

Me emrin e Zotit, Bamirës dhe Mëshirues!

Kjo letër është për Husejn ibn Aliun nga përkrahësit e tij muslimanë dhe besnikë. Shpejto sepse njerëzit të presin dhe nuk e presin askë tjetër. Shpejto! Shpejto! Paqja qoftë mbi ty!

Pas kësaj, Shabath bin Rabia, Haxhar bin Abxhar, Jezid bin Harith, Urva bin Kajs, Amr bin Haxhaxh Zubejd dhe Muhammed bin Amr Tajmiu ia shkruan letrën në vijim:

Kopshtet dhe shkretëtirat janë gjelbëruar dhe frytet janë pjekur. Eja këndej kur të duash! Ushtarët e tu prej Iraku janë të gatshëm për të të pritur. Paqja qoftë mbi ty!

Letrat e drejtuara Imamit u mblodhën në Mekke, bashkë me lajmëtarët e popullit të Kufes. Imam Husejni ua dërgoi përgjigjen në vijim:

Me emrin e Zotit, Bamirës dhe Mëshirues!

Nga Husejn ibn Aliu, besimtarëve dhe muslimanëve të Irakut:

Haniu dhe Saidi, lajmëtarët tuaj më të fundit, i sollën letrat tuaja. Unë i lexova ato dhe jam menduar në lidhje me fjalët tuaja. Ju keni shkruar se nuk keni një Imam dhe më keni kërkuar të vij tek ju, me shpresën se Zoti do tju udhëzojë nëpërmjet meje. Unë po jua dërgoj kushëririn tim Muslim ibn Akilin, tek i cili kam besim të plotë. Nëse ai më shkruan se pleqësia dhe të urtit e vendit tuaj i konfirmojnë fjalët e lajmëtarëve dhe gjërat që i thoni në letrat tuaja, atëherë unë do të vij së shpejti drejt juve. Betohem në jetën time se Imam i vërtetë është vetëm ai që merr vendime sipas Kuranit, që vepron me drejtësi, e përhap fenë e Zotit dhe i dedikohet rrugës së Tij. Paqja qoftë mbi ju!

Këtë letër, Imami e dërgoi nëpërmjet Haniut dhe Saidit. Më pas, i urdhëroi Muslim ibn Akilit të nisej drejt Irakut bashkë me Kajs bin Mashar Saidaviun, Ammare bin Abdullah Saluliun dhe Abdurrahman bin Abdullah Araxhiun. Ai i këshilloi që të ishin të virtytshëm, ta ruanin fshehtësinë e misionit të tyre, të ishin modestë në të vepruar dhe ta lajmëronin menjëherë atë vetë, në rast se populli i Kufes vërtet ishte i gatshëm për ta përkrahur një kryengritje të tillë.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

4. Shkuarja e Muslim ibn Akilit në Kufe

Muslimi shkoi në Kufe duke kaluar nëpërmjet Medines. Në Kufe, ai u vendos në shtëpinë e Mukhtar bin Ebi Ubejde Thakafiut. Përkrahësit e tij ndoshta mendonin se detyra do të ishte e lehtë. Husejn bin Aliu do të ngadhnjente kundër Jezidit pa u përballur me probleme, drejtësia dhe virtyti do ta zëvendësonin padrejtësinë dhe njerëzit do t’i harronin menjëherë gjërat që Muavijeja ua kishte mësuar për dyzet vite me rradhë. Ata e vizitonin shpesh Muslimin dhe kur letra e Imamit u lexua para tyre, sytë e tyre u mbushën me lot dhe ata ia shprehën besnikërinë përfaqësuesit special të tij. Sipas Shejh Mufidit, shtatëmbëdhjetë mijë vetë ia dhanë betimin për besnikëri Muslim bin Akilit. Numri i përmendur nga Taberiu është dymbëdhjetë mijë.

Pas një kohe, Jezidi kuptoi se Muslimi kishte arritur në Kufe dhe se përkrahësit e Imam Aliut ia kishin shprehur atij besnikërinë, ndërkohë që guvernatori Nuaman bin Beshir nuk kishte marrë masa të mjaftueshme kundër tij. Për këtë arsye, Jezidi e emëroi Ubejdullah ibn Zijadin, guvernatorin e deriatëhershëm të Basrës, si guvernator të ri të qytetit të Kufes. Atij i shkroi:

“Ti duhet të shkosh në Kufe, ta ndjekësh Muslimin, ta zësh rob, ta vrasësh ose ta përzësh.”

Ubejdullahu shkoi menjëherë në Kufe dhe në ditën e parë të arritjes së tij, u mbajti njerëzve një fjalim, në të cilin ua përkujtoi mirësitë por edhe ashpërsinë e Jezidit. Ai i mblodhi prijësit e fiseve dhe të pjesëve të ndryshme të shoqërisë dhe u soll me shumë ashpërsi ndaj tyre. Pas kësaj, populli i Kufes hyri në një gjendje, në të cilën numri i përkrahësve të drejtësisë bëhej gjithë më i vogël dhe rritej përkrahja për padrejtësinë. Zoti ka thënë:

Mos vallë njerëzit mendojnë se do të shpëtojnë pa u sprovuar, vetëm ngase thonë “besuam”? Ne i kemi sprovuar edhe ata që ishin para tyre. Kështu i njeh Zoti ata që janë të drejtë dhe ata që gënjejnë... (Kur’an 29:2-3)

Njerëzit e Kufes, të cilët pas marrjes së lajmit të vdekjes së Muavijes, ishin mbledhur në shtëpinë e Sulejman bin Surd Khuzaiut, kishin mbajtur fjalime, e kishin menduar situatën e muslimanëve, i kishin shkruar letra Imamit, e kishin vizituar Muslimin në Kufe dhe ia kishin shprehur besnikërinë atij, nuk kishin patur për qëllim të gënjenin dhe ta mashtronin Imam Husejnin. Qëllimi i tyre ishte i mirë.

Ata mendonin se Kalifati i një njeriu si Jezidi, vetëm pesëdhjetë vite pas vdekjes së Profetit, ishte një gjë e turpshme dhe e papranueshme për botën e Islamit. Ata nuk mendonin se dikush mund të ishte më i denjë për Kalifatin sesa vetë nipi i Profetit, Husejn ibn Aliu. Ata ishin të bindur se, ngase e kishin ndihmuar gjithnjë deri tani, do ta ndihmonin atë në çdo situatë, duke i duruar të gjitha vështirësitë e kësaj rruge. Këto premtime të tyre dolën të gënjeshtërta dhe ata shumë shpejt e ndryshuan mendimin e tyre.

Derisa Nuaman ibn Beshir Ensariu ishte në krye të administratës së qytetit dhe i sundonte njerëzit me butësi, përkrahësit e Imam Husejnit ishin përplot entuziazëm. Në çdo vend dhe në çdo mbledhje ata identifikoheshin si përkrahës të Husejn ibn Aliut dhe i kishin shkruar këtij të fundit se do ta përzinin Nuaman ibn Beshirin nga qyteti po të duhej. Ngase kishin patur përvoja të liga të mëparshme me Ubejdullah ibn Zijadin, menjëherë pasi kaloi në duart e tija administrimi i Kufes, qëndrimi i tyre ndryshoi me të shpejtë. Deri atëherë, ata kishin folur gjithë kohës për xhihad por tani e recitonin vargun kuranor:

Mos e shkatërroni jetën tuaj me duart tuaja! (Kur’an 2:195)

Sa më tepër që rritej ndikimi i Ibn Zijadit në Kufe, aq më i madh ishte rreziku për Muslimin dhe për shokët e tij. Shumë shpejt, mundësia e tyre për sukses kishte humbur krejtësisht. Gjendja mendore dhe fetare e njerëzve kishte lëvizur aq shumë në një drejtim krejtësisht të kundërt me atë që e kishin patur deri pak kohë më parë, sa e gjithë atmosfera brenda qytetit kishte ndryshuar. Qëndrimi i gjithë atyre njerëzve që dëshironin që Imam Husejni të ishte në krye të Shtetit Islam dhe t’i largonte umajjadët nga pushteti, kishte ndryshuar aq shumë, sa Muslim ibn Akili, ndonse ishte ruajtur i fshehur dhe kishte qëndruar larg njerëzve deri atëherë, u detyrua ta ndërronte vendqëndrimin e tij nga shtëpia e Mukhtar bin Ebi Ubejde Thakafiut në shtëpinë e një personi të famshëm dhe të fuqishëm, të quajtur Hani bin Urva Muradi. Në shtëpinë e këtij të fundi, ai i pranonte edhe vizitorët e tij të fshehtë.

Gjendja e atëhershme në Kufe tregonte qartë se letrat e dërguara Imam Husejnit dhe premtimet e bëra kishin qenë të gënjeshtërta dhe se tek ata njerëz nuk mund të mbështetej Husejni. Ibn Zijadi kishte arritur ta gjente vendin ku fshihej Muslimi. Ai i dha tremijë dirhemë një skllavi të quajtur Ma’kal dhe i tha: “Shoqërohu me miqtë dhe me përkrahësit e Muslimit për disa ditë me rradhë dhe bëhu njëri prej tyre. Jepu edhe para dhe thuaju se je i interesuar që ata të kenë sukses. Kërko që këto para t’i përdorin për përgatitjet e luftës. Pasi ta fitosh besimin e tyre, mund të kuptosh se ku fshihet Muslimi.”

Makali veproi sipas urdhrave të Ibn Zijadit dhe në rradhë të parë, kontaktoi me personin e quajtur Muslim bin Avsaxha (njëri nga përkrahësit e njohur të Muslim ibn Akilit) në Xhaminë e Kufes sepse kishte dëgjuar se ky person i merrte premtimet për besnikëri në emër të Imam Husejnit. Makali, i cili ishte i gatshëm ta thoshte çdo gënjeshtër dhe ta kryente çdo mashtrim për t’ia arritur qëllimit, i tha Muslimit se ishte nga Siria dhe se Zoti e kishte bekuar me dashurinë për familjen e të Dërguarit dhe për përkrahësit e tyre. Duke e thënë këtë, ai derdhi edhe ca lot krokodili dhe tha: “Kam njëmijë dirhemë dhe këto dua t’ia fal njeriut, i cili ka ardhur nga Hixhazi në Kufe për t’i pranuar premtimet për besnikëri në emër të nipit të të Dërguarit. Megjithatë, unë s’kam arritur akoma ta shoh dhe s’kam takuar askënd që mund të më çojë tek ai. Kam pyetur shumë njerëz dhe kam dëgjuar se ti je i afërt me këtë familje. Andaj, po të kërkoj që ta pranosh këtë dhuratë time modeste për Muslim ibn Akilin. Unë jam vëllai juaj musliman dhe ju duhet të keni besim tek unë. Nëse dëshironi, unë mund t’ia shpreh besnikërinë Imamit para se të më çoni tek Muslimi.”

Muslim ibn Avaxha i tha: “Gëzohem që të njoh sepse ti mund t’i ndihmosh Ehl-i Bejtit. Megjithatë, më vjen keq që edhe para se të përmbushet detyra jonë, njerëzit kanë arritur të kuptojnë se unë jam i lidhur me këtë punë. Unë e di tiraninë e Ibn Zijadit.”

Makali i tha: “Në dashtë Zoti, gjithçka do të jetë në rregull. Tani mund ta marrësh premtimin për besnikëri prej meje.” Muslimi e mori premtimin e tij dhe gjithashtu edhe një premtim se do ta ruante fshehtësinë e kësaj pune. Makali, kuptohet, i bëri të gjithë premtimet e mundshme, fare pa hezituar. Madje shtoi edhe ca gjëra të tjera, vetëm sa për ta kënaqur më tepër tjetrin.

Pas kësaj, ai e vizitoi disa ditë shtëpinë e Muslim bin Avsaxhas dhe më në fund arriti të takohej me Muslim ibn Akilin dhe t’ia shprehte edhe atij besnikërinë. Sipas urdhrave të Muslim ibn Akilit, ai ia dha të njëmijë dirhemët Ebu Themame Saidi Hamedaniut, një përkrahës besnik i Husejnit dhe njëri nga dëshmorët e Qerbelasë, i cili kishte qenë përgjegjës për sigurimin e armëve, ushqimit dhe gjërave të tjera të nevojshme.

Makali vinte tek Muslimi më herët se gjithë të tjerët dhe largohej gjithnjë i fundit. Në këtë mënyrë, ai u informua mirë e mirë në lidhje me aktivitetet e tija, duke ia përcjellur këto informata Ibn Zijadit. Ky i fundit mendoi se fillimisht duhej të arrestohej Haniu dhe më pas edhe Muslimi. Si pasojë, Haniu filloi të mos dilte nga shtëpia dhe nuk shkoi në pallatin e guvernatorit derisa Muhammed bin Eshathi, Esma bin Harixha dhe Amr bin Haxhxhaxh Zubejdi nuk shkuan tek ai pas urdhrave të Ibn Zijadit. Si një masë sigurie, ata e hipën Haniun mbi një kafshë dhe e çuan tek guvernatori.

Me arrestimin e Haniut, situata në Kufe u bë shumë e favorshme për Ibn Zijadin. Ndonse Haniu thoshte se nuk dinte gjë për praninë e Muslim ibn Akilit, kjo fshehtësi u zbulua me ardhjen e Makalit pranë tyre. Si pasojë, Haniu u detyrua të pranonte se Muslimi fshihej në shtëpinë e tij dhe i tha Ibn Zijadit: “Më erdhi turp të mos e pranoja kërkesën e tij dhe prandaj e mora si mysafir. Sa për aktivitetet e tija, të gjitha gjërat që të janë raportuar, janë të sakta. Unë të premtoj se s’ke për të patur ndonjë dëm prej meje dhe se unë s’do të kem kurrfarë pune me Muslimin. Po të duash, mund të shkoj, t’i kërkoj falje dhe t’i them që të shkojë diku tjetër.”

Megjithatë, Ibn Zijadi nuk i pranoi këto oferta të Haniut dhe i tha se duhej domosdo t’ia dorëzonte Muslimin. Kur Haniu iu përgjigj se nuk do ta dorëzonte kurrë mysafirin e tij, Ibn Zijadi e goditi me një shkop fytyrës, duke ia thyer hundën. Më pas, e arrestoi. Pas kësaj, ai shkoi në xhami, u ngjit në foltore dhe i kërcënoi njerëzit në një fjalim të shkurtër. Akoma pa zbritur nga foltorja, disa njerëz hynë në xhami dhe thanë se Muslim ibn Akili ishte duke ardhur. Atë çast, Ubejdullahu u largua me shpejtësi, hyri në pallatin e tij dhe i mbylli portat.

Ishte shumë habitëse që shtatëmbëdhjetë mijë vetë ia kishin shprehur besnikërinë Muslim ibn Akilit në fillim dhe tani, pas gjërave që i kishin ndodhur Haniut, kur Muslimi i kishte thirrur ndjekësit e tij të ngrinin krye, jo më tepër se katër mijë vetë u paraqitën. Ishte akoma më habitës fakti se kur Muslimi doli në rrugë me 4000 burra të armatosur dhe Ibn Zijadi u mbyll në pallatin e tij, ky i fundit nuk kishte më tepër se pesëdhjetë burra, tridhjetë prej të cilëve ishin ushtarë dhe njëzet të tjerët zyrtarë të ndryshëm dhe pjesëtarë të familjes. Njerëzit e rrethuan pallatin e tij dhe filluan ta shanin atë dhe babain e tij. Kjo gjendje dukshëm e favorshme e punëve në Kufe ndryshoi aq shumë dhe aq shpejt, sa namazin e akshamit të asaj dite, Muslim ibn Akili e fali me vetëm tridhjetë vetë, prej të cilëve vetëm dhjetë e shoqëruan në daljen e tij nga xhamia, për t’u larguar më pas dhe për ta lënë krejtësisht vetëm në rrugë.

Zoti e di se kush është me të vërtetën dhe kush gënjen... (Kur’an 29:3)

Një dëshmi e mjaftueshme e pavërtetësisë së pretendimeve dhe të premtimeve të popullit të Kufes ishte vetë fakti se ndonse kishin katër mijë vetë të armatosur, ata nuk arritën ta nënshtronin një Ibn Zijad, i cili s’kishte më tepër se pesëdhjetë burra me vete. Populli i Kufes nuk arriti ta merrte nën kontroll qytetin dhe vetëm thashethemet se ushtria ishte duke ardhur mjaftuan për t’i trembur dhe për t’i shpërndarë të gjithë.

5. Vrasja e Muslim ibn Akilit

Situata në Kufe u bë aq e rrezikshme sa edhe përkrahës të famshëm të Husejnit si Sulejman bin Surdi, Musajjab bin Naxhba dhe Refa bin Shaddadi nuk dukeshin gjëkundi. Më në fund, personi i cili deri dje kishte qenë prijësi i dymbëdhjetë mijë vetëve, tani po endej rrugëve të Kufes në një gjendje të humbur dhe pa e ditur se ku do të shkonte. Përshkrimi që Taberiu ia bën kësaj ngjarjeje dhe që është thuase identik me përshkrimin e bërë nga Shejh Mufidi në veprën “el-Irshad”, është si vijon:

“Muslim bin Akili doli nga dyert e xhamisë dhe përnjëherë e gjeti veten krejtësisht të vetmuar. Nuk kishte mbetur as edhe një njeri i vetëm që do të mund t’ia tregonte rrugën ose që do ta mbronte nga sulmet e armikut. Andaj, ai filloi të endej rrugëve të Kufes, pa ditur ku të shkonte.”

Ka diçka që do të ishte me vend të përmendej këtu. Për shekuj me rradhë, njerëzit e kanë qortuar popullin e Kufes për dyfytyrësinë dhe për mosmbajtjen e premtimit të tyre. Njësoj siç janë lëvduar miqtë dhe ndjekësit besnikë të Imam Husejnit, njerëzit e Kufes janë mallkuar gjithnjë, si personat që i premtuan se do ta përkrahnin por më pas e tërhoqën premtimin e tyre, duke e lënë të vdiste i vetëm. Për hir të të vërtetës, duhet të pranojmë se populli i Kufes nuk bëri ndonjë gjë të habitshme dhe të papritur. Në këtë rast, ata vepruan sipas asaj që do të ishte e pritshme prej tyre. Edhe kur i shkruan letra Imamit, edhe kur më pas e tërhoqën premtimin e tyre, ata vepronin në një mënyrë që mund të pritej. Derisa shpatat nuk ishin nxjerrë nga milli dhe derisa Nuaman ibn Beshiri i butë ishte guvernator i Kufes, ata e kishin të lehtë ta dallonin të vërtetën nga gënjeshtra, nëpërmjet dritës të cilën Zoti ia ka falur çdo njeriu. Me këtë dritë, ata e shihnin qartë se kush ishte i denjë për të qenë prijës dhe Imam i muslimanëve. Ata nuk shihnin ndonjë musliman tjetër që të ishte i barabartë me Husejnin. Kjo qartësi dhe zgjuarësi e tyre ishte tejet normale dhe sipas rregullit, sepse për sa kohë që njeriu nuk ka devijuar nga natyra e tij e lindur ose nuk e ka të trazuar mendjen nga frika, shpresa, fitimi ose humbja materiale, ai mund ta njohë rrugën e drejtë dhe ta dallojë atë lehtësisht dhe pa gabim nga e gabuara.

Zoti thotë:

A nuk i kemi dhënë dy sy, një gjuhë dhe dy buzë? A s’ia kemi treguar atij rrugën e të mirës dhe të ligës? (Kur’an 90:8-10)

Megjithatë, kur këta njerëz që mund të bënin dallim ndërmjet të vërtetës dhe gënjeshtrës, sprovoheshin në ndonjë mënyrë, kur paraqitej frika dhe pyetja e fitimit dhe e humbjes, atëherë rruga e fesë ndahej nga ajo që ishte e dobishme dhe fitimprurëse. Në rrethana të tilla, ata vepruan siç do të vepronte shumica e njerëzve: u ndanë nga e vërteta dhe filluan të flisnin për kujdesin, për urtësinë dhe për vizionin, në vend që të flisnin për luftën e shenjtë, për sakrificën, për rezistencën, për guximin e për reformimin e shoqërisë. Për hir të të vërtetës, nuk është aspak e çuditshme që populli i Kufes nuk u vetësakrifikua për ta mbajtur premtimin e dhënë. Ata që habiten me sjelljet e tyre duhet që fillimisht ta vendosin veten në pozitën e këtyre njerëzve dhe të thonë më pas në mënyrë të sinqertë, në do të silleshin ndryshe ata vetë, po të ishin në të njejtën situatë.

Për të habitur janë ata persona që mbetën të vendosur në çdo rrethanë dhe përkundër të gjitha vështirësive. Ata të cilët e përkrahën të vërtetën dhe e dhanë jetën për të. Ata ishin aq të vendosur, sa edhe kur trupi i tyre po bëhej copë nga shpatat e armikut, gjëja e vetme që mendonin ishte pyetja në kishin arritur ta përmbushnin si duhet detyrën e tyre të vetësakrificës dhe të luftës kundër padrejtësisë, që të mos turpëroheshin në Ditën e Gjykimit para Zotit dhe para të Dërguarit të Tij.

Karza bin Kab Khazraxhi ishte njëri nga shokët (sahabet) e Profetit. Ai kishte marrë pjesë në betejën e Uhudit dhe në betejat e tjera. Gjatë Kalifatit të Umarit, ai kishte ardhur në Kufe dhe kishte filluar t’i edukonte njerëzit në lidhje me jurispudencën islame. Djali i tij, Amr bin Karzi Ensariu ishte një ndjekës i devotshëm i Imam Husejnit. Siç është shprehur edhe nga Ibn Tavusi në veprën e tij “el-Luhuf”, për sa kohë që Amri ishte gjallë dhe në këmbë, Imam Husejni nuk pësoi asnjë plagë në betejën e Qerbelasë. Amri i priti shigjetat me duart e tija dhe me trupin e tij i ndali goditjet e shpatëve, derisa më në fund ra në tokë dhe i mbuluar me pluhur, e vështroi Imam Husejnin në fytyrë, duke e pyetur: “O djali i të Dërguarit! A e kreva detyrën time?” Imami ia ktheu: “E kreve detyrën tënde dhe ke për të hyrë para meje në Parajsë. Përshëndete të Dërguarin prej meje dhe thuaji se edhe Husejni i tij do të vijë së shpejti.”

Pikërisht vendosmëria dhe guximi i këtyre shpirtrave është për t’u admiruar. Njeriu s’ka si të mos habitet para një vendosmërie të tillë dhe të mos i lëvdojë këta njerëz, të cilët nuk e ndryshuan qëndrimin e tyre dhe nuk devijuan nga rruga hyjnore, pavarësisht se ç’ishin rrethanat. Shumë njerëz kanë dëgjuar për Zahhak (ose Zahik) bin Abdullah Mashriki Hamedaniun dhe kanë shprehur keqardhje për dobësinë, fatkeqësinë dhe për mungesën e tij të vizionit, ngase ai ishte larguar nga Imam Husejni në çastin që armiqtë e tij e rrethuan atë. Megjithatë, shumë pak njerëz e kanë gjykuar me drejtësië këtë person dhe kanë kuptuar se në ato kushte specifike, edhe guximi i tij i mangët nuk ishte një gjë e lehtë. Njeriu duhet të habitet me faktin se ai kishte qëndruar pranë Imamit deri në çastet më kritike të fillimit të betejës dhe nuk ishte larguar që në fillim të rrugëtimit të tij.

Taberiu e përcjell tregimin e tij nga vetë Zahhaku:

Malik bin Nazr Arxhiu dhe unë shkuam për ta takuar Imam Husejnin dhe u ulëm me respekt para tij. Ai na mirëpriti dhe tha: “Për ç’qëllim keni ardhur të më takoni?” Ne iu përgjigjëm se kishim ardhur për ta përshëndetur, për t’ia rishprehur besnikërinë tonë dhe për ta informuar se populli i Kufes ishte i gatshëm të luftojë kundër tij. Imami na tha: “Zoti më mjafton mua. Ai është Ndihmësi më i mirë.”

Kur po ndaheshim nga Imam Husejni, ai na tha: “A keni diçka kundër që të më ndihmoni?” Miku im Malik bin Nazri i tha: “Unë kam borxhe dhe grua e fëmijë për t’u kujdesur.” Unë i thashë: “Edhe unë i kam problemet e njejta. Por prapësepraë, nëse më jep leje që të mund të largohem më pas po të shoh se mbetesh vetëm dhe se përkrahja ime s’të vyen, unë mund të vij tani me ty dhe të të ndihmoj deri atëherë.” Imami e pranoi shërbimin tim dhe unë qëndrova me të. Kur në ditën e Ashures (dita e dhjetë e muajit Muharrem), të gjithë njerëzit e tij u vranë dhe nuk i mbeti askush tjetër përveç Savajd bin Amr bin Ebi Muta Khasamiut dhe Bashir bin Amr Hazremiut, unë i thashë: “O djali i Profetit! Ne ishim marrë vesh që të përkrah dhe të të ndihmoj derisa të kesh pëkrahës të tjerë të mjaftueshëm. Kur ata të vriten, ti më ke lejuar që të largohem.” Imami ma ktheu: “Ke të drejtë. Por si do të largohesh tani? Po të gjesh ndonjë rrugë për të ikur, unë s’kam asgjë kundër.”

Kur ushtarët e Amr bin Sadit i ndiqnin kuajt tanë, unë e kisha lidhur kalin tim për një çadër dhe po luftoja si këmbësor. Gjatë luftimeve arrita të vrisja dy armiq të Imamit dhe t’ia prisja dorën një tjetri. Atë ditë, Imami më lëvdoi gjithë kohës. Kur më lejoi të shkoja, unë e solla kalin tim, i hipa atij dhe e godita aq fortë sa kali qëndroi një çast mbi dy këmbët e pasme. Më pas u nisa me hov. Ushtarët armiq u detyruan të hiqeshin nga rruga dhe unë arrita të kaloja ndërmjet tyre. Njëmbëdhjetë vetë më ndoqën nga pas por Kethir bin Abdullah Shabiu, Ejjub bin Musrah Khaivaniu dhe Kajs bin Abdullah Saidiu më njohën dhe më shpëtuan falë ndërhyrjes së tyre.

Është e vërtetë se një person i tillë është për t’u dhimbsur, ngase “arriti” të shpëtonte një bekimi të tillë, e la vetëm një Imam si Husejni dhe e humbi mundësinë për të qenë si Habib ibn Mezahiri ose Burajr bin Khuzajr Hamdaniu. Megjithatë, gjendja e tij është e ndryshme nga ajo e njerëzve të Kufes. Ky njeri s’i kishte dërguar ndonjë letër Imam Husejnit dhe s’i kishte premtuar se do ta ndihmonte. Ai nuk i kishte shprehur besnikëri Muslim bin Akilit. Dhe kur e arriti Imamin gjatë rrugës dhe kuptoi se ç’kishte ndërmend të bënte, ai nuk u mburr se do të shkonte bashkë me të dhe do të bënte sakrifica të ndryshme. Ai e shprehu qartë se deri në ç’pikë ishte i gatshëm të shkonte. Në anën tjetër, njerëzit që ia shprehën besnikërinë Muslim ibn Akilit, e lanë atë të vetëm rrugëve të Kufes në natën e nëntë të muajit Dhulhixhxhe. Dhe sikur të mos ishte një grua, e cila emori atë në shtëpinë e saj dhe ia shuajti etjen, nuk do të gjendej asnjeri që do ta ndihmonte edhe kaq.

Natën e fundit të jetës së tij Muslimi e kaloi në shtëpinë e kësaj gruaje dhe kur ditën e ardhshme, Ibn Zijadi mori masa për ta arrestuar dhe e rrethoi shtëpinë, Muslimi u detyrua të dorëzohej.

Kur Muslimi u burgos, ai i kërkoi Muhammed ibn Eshathit që t’i dërgonte një lajmëtar Husejnit për t’i treguar në lidhje me vrasjen e tij dhe për t’ia përcjellur porosinë në vijim: “T’u bëfshin kurban prindërit e mi! Kthehu nga ky udhëtim bashkë me familjen tënde sepse njerëzit e Kufes kanë për të të mashtruar. Ata janë shoqëruesit e babait tënd, i cili dëshironte të vdiste për të shpëtuar prej tyre. Njerëzit e Kufes të gënjyen edhe ty edhe mua, ndonse asgjë nuk arrihet me gënjeshtra.

”Edhe në pallatin e Ibn Zijadit, Muslimi pati dy kërkesa nga Umar bin Sadi. Fillimisht i kërkoi që ta shiste parzmoren dhe shpatën e tij dhe me këto para t’ia paguante borxhet e tija që ishin rreth 700 dirhemë. Së dyti, i kërkoi Umarit që ta merrte nga Ibn Zijadi trupin e tij të vdekur dhe ta varroste. Po atë ditë, Muslimi dhe Haniu u vranë dhe kokat e tyre u prenë, për t’iu dërguar Jezidit në Damask. 

6. Muhammed ibn Hanefijje

Kur Imam Husejni shkoi nga Medineja në Mekke bashkë me familjen, vëllai i tij (nga një grua tjetër e Imam Aliut) Muhammed ibn Hanefijje mbeti në Medine. Nëna e Muhammedit i takonte fisit Hanefijje dhe pikërisht për këtë arsye ishte i njohur si Muhammed ibn Hanefijje. Ai ishte një njeri i fuqishëm, i virtytshëm dhe trim. Ndonse sekti Kajsanije e ka konsideruar atë si njërin nga Imamët, ai vetë besonte se i vëllai Hasani ishte Imam pas Imam Aliut dhe se pas Hasanit, Imamati i takonte vëllait tjetër të tij, Imam Husejnit, duke vazhduar më tej tek pasardhësit e këtij të fundit, i pari prej të cilëve ishte Ali ibn Husejni. Muhammed ibn Hanefijje ishte nga njerëzit më të famshëm të Ehl-i Bejtit, i cili kishte treguar një guxim të jashtëzakonshëm në betejat e Imam Aliut.

Kur Imam Husejni u nis nga Medineja për të shkuar në Mekke, ai i shkroi një “testament” të vëllait, Muhammed ibn Hanefijjes. Ky testament është përcjellur nga Ibn Tavusi. Në të, Imami i përmend motivet e kryengritjes së tij dhe i qartëson arsyet që e detyruan të ndërmerrte diçka të tillë. Ai gjithashtu flet edhe për motivet e liga që e bëjnë njeriun të ngopet me kënaqësitë e kësaj bote dhe thotë se njerëzit e Zotit duhet të jenë të shpëtuar nga këto dëshira. Përmbajtja e këtij “testamenti” është si vijon:

Me emrin e Zotit, Bamirës dhe Mëshirues

Ky është testamenti i Husejn ibn Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, i shkruar për vëllain e tij Muhammedin, të njohur si Ibn Hanefijje. Vërtet Husejni dëshmon se s’ka zot tjetër veç Zotit, se nuk ka asgjë që meriton të adhurohet veç Tij dhe se Ai s’ka të barabartë. Ai gjithashtu dëshmon se Muhammedi është një rob dhe një i dërguar i Zotit, i cili e solli të vërtetën prej Tij. Dëshmon edhe se Parajsa dhe Ferri janë të vërteta dhe se Dita e Gjykimit do të vijë domosdo e pa dyshim dhe se në atë ditë, Zoti do t’u japë jetë të vdekurve.

Ajo që ka përmbledhur Imami në këtë paragraf janë doktrinat themelore, të cilat duhet t’i besojë çdo musliman dhe pa të cilat njeriu s’mund të cilësohet si ndjekës i Islamit. Mund të kuptohet qartë se sipas Imamit, pikërisht këto principe ishin në rrezik dhe po të vazhdonte kështu, mbase regjimi së shpejti nuk do t’i respektonte më as principet themelore të besimit. Në të vërtetë, motivi i vërtetë i kryengritjes së Imamit ishte mbrojtja e këtyre principeve, mbi të cilat mbështeteshin themelet shoqërore dhe fetare të Islamit.

Në vijim, Imami thotë:

Kjo lëvizje e imja nuk është për shkak të kokëfortësisë, nuk është për t’u rebeluar dhe nuk është për shkak të nxitjeve të Djallit. Nuk është puna e imja të krijoj trazira ose ta shtyp dikë.E vetmja gjë që më detyroi ta ndërmerrja këtë veprim është reformimi i ndjekësve të gjyshit tim, shkatërrimi i korrupsionit, urdhërimi i të mirës dhe ndalimi i të keqes, duke e ndjekur traditën e gjyshit tim të Dërguarit të Zotit dhe të babait tim Aliut.

Ky testament nuk është në stilin e zakonshëm formal. Në të, Imami përpiqet t’i qartësojë motivet e tija. Ai dëshironte t’u tregojë njerëzve se lëvizja e tij nuk ishte një lëvizje e zakonshme, e prirë nga emocionet njerëzore dhe nga dëshirat e kësaj bote. Ai thekson qartë se nuk është nisur për të krijuar trazira ose për t’u argëtuar. Ai thotë se nuk është ndjekës i rrugëve të shtypjes. Më pas, Imam Husejni shton se është nisur për t’i reformuar ndjekësit e gjyshit të tij. Këto fjalë tregojnë se në vitin 60 pas Hixhrit, shoqëria muslimane ishte ballë për ballë me një krizë të rrezikshme sociale dhe fetare, e cila nuk mund të tejkalohej pa një revolucion të ashpër dhe të përgjakshëm. Ky ishte një rrezik me të cilin mund të përballej vetëm një udhëheqës si Husejn ibn Aliu, pagabueshmëria e të cilit ishte dëshmuar nga Kur’ani i Shenjtë në “vargun e dëlirësisë” në kapitullin “Ahzab” të Kur’anit (33:33). Nuk ishte ky një rrezik që mund të parandalohej me fjalime dhe me këshilla.

Imam Husejni thotë më tej:

Nëse njerëzit i përgjigjen thirrjes sime dhe e pranojnë të vërtetën prej meje, atëherë bukur e mirë. Por nëse nuk përgjigjen, unë kam për të treguar durim dhe s’u trembem gjërave të pakëndshme, vështirësive e vuajtjeve.”

Duke thënë se do ta ruante durimin e tij, Imami nuk nënkuptonte se do të rrinte i heshtur dhe duarlidhur, për të vështruar se si Jezidi bënte ç’të kishte qejf. Përkundrazi, ai i përdori këto fjalë në kuptimin e mirëfilltë, në kuptimin që është i denjë për një Imam dhe që është themeli i besimit dhe i përshpirtshmërisë. Me fjalë të tjera, ai thoshte se edhe sikur të mbetej vetëm, ai do ta ndiqte këtë rrugë, derisa Zoti të vendoste ndërmjet tij dhe atyre, ngase vetëm Ai është më i mirë i Gjykuesve.

Më në fund, ai i shkroi:

Im vëlla! Ky është amaneti im për ty. Unë nuk kërkoj ndihmë prej askujt tjetër veç Zotit. Prej Tij varem dhe tek Ai është kthimi im..

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

7. Shkaqet e kryengritjes së Imam Husejnit

Shënim i përkthyesit: Për një shpjegim më të hollësishëm të periudhave historike të përshkruara në këtë kapitull, lexuesi mund ta shohë pjesën e katërt të veprës “Ritregim i historisë së Islamit dhe muslimanëve”.

Nëse duam t’i kuptojmë shkaqet e kryengritjes së Imam Husejnit, do të duhet të kërkojmë në një periudhë që kthehet së paku tridhjetë vite para rastit të Qerbelasë, sepse rreth tridhjetë vite pas shpërnguljes së Profetit në Medine, kishin ndodhur shumë gjëra, të cilat e kishin bërë të pashmangshme një lëvizje të tillë.

Osman bin Affani nga fisi Umejje i sundoi muslimanët për rreth dymbëdhjetë vite si Kalifi i tretë i tyre. Historia flet qartë për formën që mori qeverisja islame dhe ndryshimet që i pësoi ajo në gjysmën e dytë të sundimit të Osmanit. Në thelb, qeverisja islame duhej që vetëm ta ruante ligjin dhe në lëmitë e tjera, t’i linte njerëzit të lirë në jetët e tyre, pa u vënë kufizime që nuk ishin të parashikuara me ligj. Në këtë periudhë, metoda islame mori një trajtë tjetër, në të cilën muslimanët ishin të lirë në të gjitha çështjet, por duhej domosdo të vepronin sipas interesave të sunduesve të tyre.

Duke e shfrytëzuar këtë gjendje, disa njerëz filluan të mblidhnin pasuri dhe prona nga thesari shtetëror i muslimanëve. Ishte pikërisht ky thesar, i cili në periudhën e Imam Aliut, do të ruhej me aq kujdes dhe përpikmëri. E njejta politikë kujdesi dhe përpikmërie ishte ndjekur edhe nga Kalifët që kishin qenë para Osmanit dhe madje edhe vetë Osmani, në pjesën e parë të Kalifatit të tij, e kishte ndjekur të njejtën politike të kujdesshme në shpenzime. Megjithatë, me kalimin e kohës, kjo pasuri, në vend që të shpenzohej për të mirën e përgjithshme të muslimanëve, ra në duart e disa njerëzve të caktuar. Pikërisht këto “të krisura” të krijuara tridhjetë vite më parë, ishin shkaqet që sollën deri në shpërthimin e kryengritjes së Imam Husejnit në vitin 60 pas Hixhrit, në formë të një revolucioni të përgjakshëm, i cili do të përfundonte me rënien e tij dëshmor dhe me gdhendjen e lavdisë së tij në përjetësi.

Mesudiu, në veprën e quajtur “Muruxhu’dh-Dheheb”, shkruan se në kohën e vdekjes së tij, Kalifi i tretë la pas 150 mijë dinarë të artë dhe një milionë dirhemë. Sipas të njejtit historian, kur Imam Aliu ra dëshmor, i biri Hasani u ngjit në foltore dhe shpalli: “Babai im s’ka lënë pas as ar dhe as argjend. Ka lënë vetëm 700 dirhemë. Edhe këto para janë ndara nga paga e tij, që të mund të paguante një shërbetor për shtëpinë.”

Më pas, Mesudiu shkruan: “Vlera e pronave të Kalifit të tretë në Vadi el-Kurra dhe në vende të tjera ishte rreth njëqind mijë dinarë të artë. Përveç kësaj, ai la pas edhe një numër të madh kuajsh dhe devesh.”

Në lidhje me Zubejrin, ai shkruan: “Përveç pallatit të tij të mirënjohur në Basra, ai ndërtoi edhe shumë shtëpi të tjera në Basra, në Kufe dhe në Aleksandri. Në kohën kur vdiq, ai kishte 50 mijë dinarë të artë, njëmijë kuaj dhe njëmijë robër e robëresha, bashkë me pronat e tija të ndryshme në disa qytete.”

Talha bin Ubejdullah ishte një tjeter shok (sahabe) i njohur i të Dërguarit të Zotit. Të ardhurat e tija ditore vetëm nga pronat që i kishte në Irak ishin rreth 1000 dinarë të artë. Në Siri, ai kishte prona akoma më të mëdha.

Edhe Abdurrahman bin Aufi ishte nga shokët e famshëm të Profetit. Ai kishte 100 kuaj, 1000 deve dhe 10,000 dele. Ngase kishte katër gra dhe ngase secila prej tyre kishte fëmijë, 1/8 e pasurisë së tij u takonte atyre si trashëgim. Kjo pjesë u nda ndërmjet katër grave të tija dhe secila e mori 1/32-ën e pasurisë. Vetëm kjo pjesë kishte një vlerë prej 84,000 dinarësh të artë.

Kur Zejd bin Thabiti vdiq, ai la pas një shumë aq të madhe prej ari dhe argjendi, sa copat e mëdha prej ari u thyen më sëpata për t’u ndarë ndërmjet pasardhësve të tij. Pjesa tjetër e pronave të tija ishte rreth 100,000 dinarë të artë.

Jala bin Umejje ishte personi që e financoi ushtrinë që do të luftonte kundër Aliut në betejën e Basrës. Kur vdiq, pasuria e tij ishte 500,000 dinarë të artë, përveç parave të dhëna borxh që shumë njerëz duhej akoma t’ia kthenin. Vlera e pronave të tija ishte rreth 300,000 dinarë.

Në vijim të këtyre të dhënave, vetë Mesudiu shkruan:

Gjatë Kalifatit të Umarit, nuk kishte një çrregullim të tillë financiar, sepse ai s’u kishte lejuar njerëzve që ta shfrytëzonin në këtë mënyrë pasurinë e muslimanëve. Të gjitha gjërat bëheshin në një mënyrë të qartë dhe të rreptë. Në një sistem të tillë të qeverisjes dhe të shpërndarjes së pasurisë, asnjë musliman nuk mund të pasurohej kaq shumë.”

Pas Osmanit, Kalifati kaloi në duart e Aliut. Detyra e vështirë me të cilën ai u përball dhe për hir të të cilës u bënë beteja, ishte pikërisht kontrollimi i këtyre personave me ndikim dhe moslejimi i plaçkitjes së thesarit shtetëror në një mënyrë të tillë. Aliu donte ta eliminonte lakminë dhe shprehitë e tjera të liga të shoqërisë arabe. Për katër vite e gjysëm të Kalifatit të tij, ai duhej të luftonte kundër këtyre njerëzve, të cilëve ua kishte ndaluar mbledhjen e tillë të pasurisë.

Ai shpesh thoshte: “S’ka mundësi që unë të jem në krye të punëve dhe kjo plaçkitje të vazhdojë kështu. Përkundrazi, unë do ta kthej prapa gjithçka që është dhënë ose që është marrë në mënyrë të palejuar nga thesari.” Pikërisht në këto përpjekje të tija, Aliu ra dëshmor.

8. Marrëveshja për paqe e Imam Hasanit

Pas Imam Aliut, Imam Hasani u zgjodh Kalif. Në këtë kohë, shoqëria muslimane kishte marrë një formë të çuditshme. Fuqia e muslimanëve ishte ndarë në dysh, thuase në mënyrë të barabartë dhe sikur Imam Hasanit të vazhdonte me luftën e tij kundër Muavijes, asnjëra nga palët nuk mund të priste fitore pa një gjakderdhje masive. Rezultati i një luftimi të tillë do të ishte katastrofal për muslimanët. Si pasojë, Imam Hasani u përball me një situatë, në të cilën s’i mbetej asnjë mundësi tjetër veçse të merrej vesh me Muavijen, për të parandaluar një gjakderdhje të tillë.

Po të vazhdonte me luftimet, situata do të kthehej në favor të Bizantit në dimensionin e jashtëm dhe në favor të khavarixhëve, në dimensionin brendaislam. Sikur këta 400 ose 500 mijë muslimanë ta sulmonin njëri-tjetrin atë ditë dhe lufta të vazhdonte, vetëm Zoti mund ta dijë se ç’rrezik do t’u kanosej muslimanëve nga Bizanti dhe ç’dimensionesh do të merrte rreziku i brendshëm prej khavarixhëve.

Si pasojë, Imam Hasani u tërhoq nga Kalifati, duke e mbrojtur kështu gjakun e muslimanëve dhe fuqinë e Islamit dhe duke parandaluar që armiqtë e jashtëm dhe të brendshëm ta shfrytëzonin situatën. Megjithatë, kjo s’do të thoshte kurrsesi se dorëzimi i Kalifatit do të thoshte njohje e Muavijes si Prijës i Besimtarëve.

Njëri nga kushtet e marrëveshjes së paqes ndërmjet Imam Hasanit dhe Muavijes ishte si vijon: 

Hasan ibn Aliu bën paqe me kusht që të mos jetë i detyruar ta quaj “Prijës i Besimtarëve” Muavijen.

Kjo do të thoshte se ai nuk e njihte Muavijen si Kalif dhe si Prijës të Besimtarëve. Ata që mendojnë se duke u tërhequr nga Kalifati, Hasan ibn Aliu e njohu Kalifatin e Muavijes dhe u bë qytetar nën sundimin e tij, duhet ta kenë parasysh këtë rrëfim të vlefshëm nga Ibn Ethiri, i cili në mënyrë shumë të qartë e mohon këtë mendim:

Pasi Hasan ibn Aliu u tërhoq dhe Muavije u bë Kalif, Farva bin Nevfel Eshxhai, i cili ishte larguar nga khavarixhët bashkë me 500 vetë dhe kishte shkuar në qytetin Zur, tha: “Tani s’ka dyshim se duhet të luftojmë kundër Muavijes. Ngase Muavije ka ardhur në krye të punëve dhe është bërë Kalif, tani lufta duhet të drejtohet kundër tij.” Si pasojë, ata marshuan drejt Irakut dhe arritën deri në fushat e Kufes. Në ndërkohë, Imam Hasani ishte larguar nga Kufeja dhe ishte në rrugë drejt Medines. Kur Muavije kuptoi se khavarixhët ishin kryengritur, ai i shkroi një letër Imam Hasanit, mbase duke dashur ta përforconte marrëveshjen e tyre për paqe. Në të, ai shkroi: “Kam kuptuar se Ferva bin Nevfel Kharixhiu është duke lëvizur drejt Kufes bashkë me pesëqind vetë. Unë të urdhërojë që të shkosh për të luftuar kundër tij dhe ta ndalësh! Pasi ta kesh shkatërruar atë, mund të shkosh lirisht në Medine.”

Imam Hasani e mori letrën e Muavijes teksa ishte në Kadisije. Përgjigja e tij për Muavijen ishte: “O Muavije! Ti po e urdhëron Hasan ibn Aliun që të shkojë si një oficer i yti dhe të luftojë me khavarixhët kryengritës. Unë, Hasan ibn Aliu, jam tërhequr nga Kalifati për hir të interesit të muslimanëve, ndonse Kalifati ishte e drejta ime. Po të kisha patur dëshirë të luftojë me ndonjë nga njerëzit e Kibles (dmth. muslimanët), pa dallim se ç’grupi i takojnë, fillimisht do të luftoja kundër teje.”

Pas vrasjes së Imam Hasanit, Imam Husejni nuk u kryengrit kundër Muavijes gjatë dhjetë viteve të fundit të sundimit të tij (49-60 pas Hixhrit) dhe nuk e ndërmori kundër tij asnjërën nga gjërat që u ndje i detyruar t’i ndërmarrë kundër sundimit të Jezidit. Megjithatë, ai vazhdimisht e kritikoi Muavijen dhe e mohoi legjitimitetin e Kalifatit të tij, njësoj siç kishte bërë më parë edhe i vëllai Hasani.

Pas vrasjes të të vëllait, Imam Husejni ia shkroi Muavijes një letër, të cilën Ibn Kutejbe e përcjell kështu:

“O Muavije! A nuk je ti i njejti njeri që e vrau në mënyrë të paligjshme Huxhr bin Adiun bashkë me miqtë e tij? Ata ishin njerëz që e dënonin mohimin, e urdhëronin të mirën dhe e ndalnin të ligën. Ti i vrave në mënyrë të ashpër, pasi u kishe dhënë siguri dhe u kishe bërë premtime të ndryshme. Duke e bërë këtë, ti u rebelove kundër Zotit dhe e konsiderove të pavlerë premtimin. A nuk e vrave edhe Amr bin Humuk Khuzaiun, i cili ishte një shok i njohur i të Dërguarit? Ai ishte një njeri me fytyrë të zbehur e me trup të dobësuar nga adhurimet e shumta. Edhe atë e vrave ndonse i premtove siguri. Sikur t’ua jepje këto premtime drerëve në shkretëtirë, edhe ata do të vinin tek ti pa dyshuar.

A nuk je ti që Zijadin, babai i të cilit s’dihej, ia mveshe babait tënd Ebu Sufjanit dhe fillove ta quash Zijad ibn Ebu Sufjan, duke supozuar se ai ishte në të vërtetë djali i Ebu Sufjanit?Gjithë këtë e bëre ndonse e di mirë se i Dërguari ka thënë: “Fëmija i takon atij, në shtratin e të cilit është lindur. Gruaja që lind martohet me të dhe ai që bën imoralitet duhet të mbytet me gurë.” Më pas e ke emëruar Zijadin si sundues të muslimanëve, që t’i vrasë ata, t’ua presë duart e këmbët dhe t’i varë në pemë palmesh. Lëvdatat i takojnë Zotit!

O Muavije! Më dukesh sikur s’ke lidhje me shoqërinë muslimane dhe se muslimanët s’kanë kurrfarë lidhjeje me ty. Kije droje Zotin dhe Ditën e Gjykimit, sepse Zoti ka një libër në të cilin gjithçka është e shënuar, qoftë e vogël ose e madhe, e mirë ose e ligë. Duhet të mbash mend se Zoti nuk i harron veprat tuaja. Ti po i vret muslimanët veç duke u mbështetur në akuza të rreme dhe në dyshime. Pastaj e bën sundues të muslimanëve një djalosh që pi verë dhe luan me qentë.

O Muavije! Shoh se e ke shkatërruar veten tënde, e ke prishur besimin tënd dhe e ke lënë të pashpresë ummetin musliman.”

Kjo ishte mënyra në të cilën Imam Hasani dhe Imam Husejni, dy nipërit e të Dërguarit të Zotit, iu drejtuan Muavije ibn Ebu Sufjanit dhe i kërkuan të ishte i përgjegjshëm.

9. Kush ishte Jezidi?

Për të kuptuar se sa të sakta ishin mendimet e Imam Husejnit në lidhje me Jezidin, mjafton të shihen komentet vijuese të Mesudiut:

Jezidi ishte një kërkues i qejfit. Ishte një njeri që ruante kafshë për gjueti. Ai i kishte qentë, majmunët dhe panterët e tij. Gjithnjë organizonte ahengje ku pihej verë. Një ditë, pas vrasjes së Imam Husejnit, teksa ishte në një aheng të tillë dhe Ibn Zijadi i rrinte ulur në të djathtë, Jezidi iu kthye sakiut dhe i recitoi vargjet në vijim:

Më jep një gotë verë që kockat të më ngopen!

Dhe një tjetër Ibn Zijadit

atij burri të besueshëm që ma bëri të fortë pozitën

dhe themelin e sundimit tim!

Ajo që nënkupton Jezidi është se duke e vrarë Imam Husejnin, Ibn Zijadi i kishte forcuar themelet e Kalifatit të tij.

Në vijim, Mesudiu shkruan për padrejtësitë dhe shtypjet e Jezidi dhe thotë “Në shoqërinë muslimane, Jezidi ishte si një Faraon përballë popullit të tij.” Më pas, Mesudiu vazhdon: “Por kjo nuk është e saktë, sepse Faraoni ishte më i drejtë me njerëzit e tij sesa Jezidi... Padrejtësia dhe veset e Jezidit u infiltruan edhe tek ummeti musliman.”

Mëkatet e kryera prej tij filluan të kryheshin edhe prej të afërmve të tij, të cilët vetëm sa e imitonin. Gjatë Kalifatit të tij, muzika u përhap jashtë mase në Mekke dhe në Medine dhe të gjitha mjetet e argëtimit filluan të përdoreshin gjithandej. Njerëzit filluan të pinin verë haptazi.

Është shumë habitesë që njeriu, i cili pretendonte se ishte pasardhësi i Profetit dhe që e mbante pozitën e Kalifit, mbante një majmun me vete, të cilin e quante Ebu Kajs. Jezidi e sillte atë në ahengjet e tija dhe para tij shtronte një tavolinë. Të njejtin majmun e hipte mbi një gomar dhe e çonte për të marrë pjesë në gara me kuaj. Një ditë, Ebu Kajsi e fitoi garën. Majmunin e veshi me rroba të mëndafshta me ngjyrë të kuqe dhe i vuri edhe një kapelë në kokë.

Pikërisht këtë nënkuptonte Imam Husejni në letrën që ia shkroi Muavijes në lidhje me Jezidin. Edhe përkundër kësaj, ky njeri do të bëhej Kalif i muslimanëve dhe do t’i bënte shtypje Imam Husejnit për ta njohur atë si pasardhës legjitim të të gjyshit, të Dërguarit të Zotit.

10. Përse Imam Husejni nuk e njohu Jezidin si Kalif?

Tani të shohim përse Imam Husejni nuk pranoi t’i bindej Jezidit dhe në vend të kësaj, pranoi ta jepte jetën e tij.

Disa autorë kanë dhënë përgjigje shumë të gabuara dhe të palogjikshme për këtë pyetje. Ata thonë se Imami e dinte se do të vritej, pavarësisht në do t’i shprehte besnikëri Jezidit ose jo. Ai e dinte se fisi Umejje nuk do ta linte gjallë. Sipas tyre, Imami preferoi të vdiste në mënyrë të ndershme dhe ta jepte jetën për hir të Zotit.

Por kjo përgjigje është tejet sipërfaqësore dhe e pamjaftueshme. Martirizimi i Imam Husejnit është më tepër se një lëvizje që filloi në një gjendje, në të cilën ai e dinte se do të vritej domosdo dhe filloi të thoshte me vete: “Tani që do të vritem, së paku le të vdes me nder dhe të bëhem dëshmor në rrugën e Islamit.”

Gjendja nuk ishte aspak e tillë. Për ta kuptuar këtë, duhet të analizohen me kujdes kushtet që mbretëronin asokohe në shoqërinë muslimane dhe njëkohësisht të hulumtohen me kujdes fjalimet e vetë Imamit.

Duke i patur parasysh zhvillimit e tridhjetë viteve para ngjarjes së Qerbelasë, Imam Husejni erdhi në përfundimin e saktë se në atë kohë, domethënë në vitin 60 pas Hixhrit, shoqëria muslimane kishte devijuar aq shumë, sa ky devijim s’mund të përmirësohej vetëm nëpërmjet fjalimeve, ligjëratave dhe shkrimeve. Sikur devijimi i njerëzve dhe i pozitës së Kalifatit të kishte qenë vetëm sipërfaqësor, s’ka dyshim se do të ishte e lehtë që ky gabim të reformohej dhe populli të rikthehej në rrugën e drejtë. Megjithatë, devijimi i arritur në vitin 60 pas Hixhrit ishte aq i madh dhe kritik, sa ndikonte në vetë themelin politik të shoqërisë muslimane.

Për më tepër, ky devijim ishte një devijim i përgjithshëm dhe nuk kufizohej vetëm tek disa individë, që të mund të reformohej me fjalime dhe me këshilla. Shthurrja ishte infiltruar në gjithë shoqërinë dhe nuk mjaftonin këto metoda për ta eliminuar atë. Andaj, Imam Husejni erdhi në përfundimin se një kryengritje e shpejtë dhe e ashpër do të sillte një përfundimtar vendimtar të punës së kryer nga Prijësi i Besimtarëve Aliu dhe nga Imam Hasani më parë. Pasojat e kushteve të krijuara nga umajjadët para çlirimit të Mekkes dhe më pas, duke u infiltruar në mesin e muslimanëve, nuk mund të eliminoheshin pa një qëndrim të sinqertë dhe të vendosur.

Është e vetëkuptueshme se askush s’mund të na shpjegojë arsyet e kryengritjes së tij, më mirë se vetë Imam Husejni. Andaj, sugjerojmë që tani t’i hulumtojmë fjalimet e Imamit dhe ta kuptojmë nëpërmjet tyre arsyen e kryengritjes së tij, mënyrën se si ai filloi dhe ku e mbaroi atë.

Nëse shihen fjalimet dhe shkrimet e Imam Husejnit dhe në veçanti, nëse hulumtohen në rradhitjen e tyre kronologjike, duket se në fillim, ai nuk bëri një shpallje të hapur të lëvizjes së tij. Por teksa përparonte drejt qëllimit, ai ua shpalli njerëzve shpirtin e kësaj lëvizjeje dhe shkaqet e saj.

Duke filluar me testamentin që ia shkroi të vëllait Muhammed bin Hanefijjes dhe deri në fjalimin e fundit që e mbajti para Hur bin Jezid Rijahiut dhe shokëve të tij në ndalesën e quajtur Bejzah, Imam Husejni gradualisht ua zbuloi muslimanëve arsyen e sipërmarrjes së tij, duke ua bërë të qartë se nuk kishte patur zgjedhje tjetër. Ai ua bëri të qartë muslimanëve se sthurrja e madhe që ishte shfaqur fillimisht tek Kalifati Islam dhe më pas ishte përhapur tek të gjitha shtresat e shoqërisë, nuk mund të korigjohej pa një kryengritje të mirëfilltë, pa sakrificë dhe pa e dhënë jetën.

Kur guvernatori i Medines i bëri shtypje Imamit që t’ia shprehte besnikërinë Jezidit, Imami e vizitoi varrin e të Dërguarit të Zotit dy net me rradhë dhe atje fali namaz. Gjatë natës së dytë, ai e vizitoi varrin, fali namaz pranë tij dhe më pas tha: “O Zot i Madhëruar! Ky është varri i Profetit tënd dhe unë jam djali i vajzës së tij. Zoti im! Ti e di se në ç’vështirësi ndodhem.” 

Disa mund t’i komentojnë këto fjalë duke thënë se gjendja e vështirë e Imamit buronte nga fakti se armiqtë donin ta vrisnin dhe se nuk kishte dallim në do të dorëzohej ose jo.

Megjithatë, nuk mund të pritet nga një musliman që nga fjalët e Imamit të kuptojë se ai thjesht është në rrezik nga vdekja, se nuk mund t’i shpëtojë rrezikut, se nuk mund të jetojë i qetë bashkë me familjen e tij dhe se pikërisht për këtë arsye vajtonte para Zotit, duke i thënë Atij se ishte djali i vajzës së Profetit. Ky është një interpretim i çuditshëm. A nuk vra edhe i Dërguari duke u helmuar? A nuk kishin rënë dëshmorë Imam Aliu dhe Imam Hasani para tij? Atëherë përse duhet të qante Imam Husejni përballë kësaj? Edhe ata muslimanë që vetëm disa vite, disa muaj ose disa ditë ishin edukuar nga i Dërguari i Zotit nuk kishin shfaqur frikë para vdekjese, ndonse më parë kishin qenë idhujtarë dhe politeistë. Përkundrazi, duke dalë nga shtëpia e tyre ata luteshin që të mos ktheheshin gjallë dhe të mund të bekoheshin me kurorën e dëshmorit. Si mund të ndodhë që nipi i të Dërguarit të Zotit, vetë shpirtit të Islamit dhe pasardhësi i dy prindërve si Aliu dhe Fatimeja të ketë frikë nga vdekja dhe t’i kërkojë Zotit që ta mbrojë dhe t’ia shpëtojë jetën?

Amr bin Xhumuh ishte një musliman dhe banor i Medines, i cili më parë kishte qenë idhujtar dhe mbrojtës i tempullit të qytetit. Për një kohë të gjatë, ai mbeti i vendosur në adhurimin e idhujve, ndonse Islami tashmë ishte përhapur në Medine. Ai gjithnjë vazhdonte të përulej para një idhulli që e ruante në shtëpi. Disa net me rradhë, një i ri i familjes Beni Selma ia vodhi idhullin dhe e hodhi në një pus ose në një vend të përbaltur në Medine. Në mëngjes, Amri plak dilte në kërkim të idhullit të tij, e nxirrte nga balta, e lante, e parfumoste dhe qëndronte para tij plot respekt, duke i kërkuar falje dhe duke i thënë: “Po ta dija se kush ta bën këtë, do ta shihja atë. Por duhet të më besosh se nuk e njoh atë njeri dhe për këtë, meritoj të më falësh.”

I riu i fisit Beni Selma nuk hoqi dorë nga kjo praktikë, derisa më në fund Amri u “zgjua”. Një ditë, ai e gjeti idhullin e tij në një pus, të lidhur me trupin e një qeni të ngordhur. Amri e pa këtë dhe tha: “Po të ishe vërtet perëndi, ti s’do të rrije në një pus bashkë me një qen të ngordhur.” Më pas u kthye në shtëpi, hoqi dorë nga adhurimi i idhujve dhe me shumë gjasa, që atë ditë e pranoi Islamin.

Ky njeri kishte qenë idhujtar për një kohë të gjatë. Por kur u bë musliman, Islami e lartësoi shpirtin e tij aq shumë, sa pas një viti ose dy, ai kishte arritur një nivel mjaft të lartë të vetëdijes islame sa të merrte pjesë në betejën e Uhudit. Të gjithë bijtë e tij ishin tashmë në ushtrinë e Uhudit dhe bashkë me familjarët e tjerë, përpiqeshin ta bindnin që të mos merrte pjesë në luftë duke i thënë: “Ti je një njeri i plakur dhe i dobët. Ke tashmë katër djem që do ta shoqërojnë të Dërguarin e Zotit. Andaj, ti rri më mirë në shtëpi dhe mos e hidh veten në rrezik!” Amri u zemërua jashtë mase me këto fjalë të tyre. Më pas, shkoi tek i Dërguari i Zotit dhe i tha: “O i Dërguar! Mos më largo nga Parajsa! Unë dua të hapëroj drejt saj me këtë këmbë të lënduar timen.” Teksa po dilte nga shtëpi e tij, ai i ngriti duart drejt qiejve dhe u lut: “O Zot! Më mundëso të vritem në këtë rrugë dhe të bëhem dëshmor! Mos lejo që të kthehem nga ky rrugëtim pa arritur të vdes si dëshmor!”

Pika që duam të theksojmë këtu është se edhe një musliman, i cili gjithë jetën e tij para Islamit kishte adhuruar idhuj dhe e kishte pranuar Islamin pas shtypjeve nga një i ri i fisit të tij, ishte ngritur aq shumë shpirtërisht sa i dukej një gjë fatkeqe të kthehej nga beteja i gjallë dhe i lutej Zotit që të vdiste në betejë. Si mund atëherë të besojmë se Imam Husejni, i cili ishte vetë mishërimi i fisnikërisë dhe i virtytit, si një pasardhës i të Dërguarit të Zotit dhe si Prijës i Besimtarëve, është ankuar nga rreziku i vdekjes, duke i kërkuar ndihmë pranë varrit të të Dërguarit të Zotit?

Ky nuk ishte qëndrimi i Husejnit dhe ky nuk ishte kuptimi i fjalisë “Ti e di në ç’vështirësi ndodhem...” Interpretimi i tillë i kësaj fjalie vetëm e degradon lëvizjen e tij të përjetshme dhe e bën të duket sipërfaqësore. Në lutjen e tij, Imami thotë se gjendet në vështirësi. Këtu, fjala “vështirësi” nënkupton gjërat që Imami i ka theksuar qartë në fjalimet, në letrat dhe në bisedat e tija. Këto vështirësi ishin vetë gjendja e atëhershme shoqërisë muslimane, me të gjithë devijimet e saja. Në këtë rast, Imam Husejni, duke e analizuar gjendjen e tokës së Islamit dhe mënyrën e sundimit të umajjadëve, arrin në përfundimin se shoqëria nuk mund të shpëtonte nga ky devijim veçse me një vetësakrifikim dhe një revolucion të vërtetë.

Më pas, Imami thotë: “O Zot! Ti e di se unë i dua veprat e mira dhe i urrej të ligat.” Në këtë fjali, Imami e përmend qëllimin e tij, ndonse jo aq qartë sa të mund ta kuptojnë njerëzit e rëndomtë.

Në vijim, thotë: “O Zot i Gjithëfuqishëm! Ty të lutem për hir të këtij varri dhe për hir të të zotit të këtij varri! Ma trego rrugën, me të cilën edhe Ti do të jesh i kënaqur me mua edhe i Dërguari Yt!”

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

11. Shkaqet kryesore të kryengritjes së Imam Husejnit

Për ta shprehur qëllimin e misionit të tij dhe për t’ua qartësuar njerëzve këtë gjë, Imami i përdori fjalët në vijim: 

Unë do t’ua urdhëroj njerëzve të mirën dhe do ta ndal të ligën...

Mbase pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve që i dëgjuan këto fjalë mendonin se Imami do të shkonte në Kufe dhe do t’i këshillonte zejtarët ose tregtarët e Kufes që të mos mashtronin dhe të ishin të drejtë në punën e tyre. Ata mbase mendonin se ai do të shkonte në Kufe për t’i këshilluar njerëzit që të ishin të kujdesshëm me namazin dhe të shkonin në haxh po të mundeshin. Sipas shumicës, kjo do të ishte ta urdhërosh të mirën dhe ta ndalësh të keqen.

Por qëllimi i Imamit ishte shumë më i lartë se kaq. Ndonse gjërat e përmendura më sipër janë të nevojshme dhe jetike, e njejta mund të bëhej edhe nga dijetarët që ishin në Kufe dhe për këtë gjë, nuk ishte e nevojshme që Imami të shkonte deri atje. Në të vërtetë, Imam Husejni kishte për qëllim të bënte një gjë, të cilën s’mund ta bënte askush tjetër veç tij. Në kushtet që mbretëronin asokohe, ai ishte njeriu i vetëm që mund të bënte një veprim, freskia e të cilit nuk do të venitej me kalimin e kohës dhe i cili s’do të humbej në faqet e historisë së Islamit.

12. Nisja e Imam Husejnit nga Medineja

Pas nisjes nga Medineja, Imam Husejni arriti në Mekke më 3 Sha’ban dhe në mes të muajit Ramazan, e dërgoi Muslim ibn Akilin në Kufe. Që nga ajo kohë dhe deri në ditën e tetë të muajit Dhilhixhxhe, ai qëndroi në Mekke. Askujt nuk i shkonte ndërmend se më 8 Dhilhixhxhe, pikërisht kur të gjithë pelegrinët hynin në gjendjen e “ihramit” për ta kryer haxhxhin, nipi i të Dërguarit të Zotit do të largohej nga Mekkeja pa i kryer ritualet e haxhxhit. Por edhe përkundër asaj që pritej, Imam Husejni vendosi të largohej nga Mekkeja.

Ai eci përreth Qabes, bëri “sa’j” ndërmjet kodrave Safa dhe Merve dhe më në fund doli nga gjendja e “ihramit”, sepse ekzistonte rreziku i arrestimit ose i vrasjes së tij brenda kufijve të zonës së shenjtë të Mekkes. Po të vritej atje, ai s’do t’ia arrinte qëllimit. Imami nuk iku nga Mekkeja për t’i shpëtuar vdekjes. Ai u largua nga Mekkeja, që sikur të vdiste, kjo të ishte në një mënyrë që do të kishte dobi për Islamin.

Sipas asaj që përcillet në veprën “el-Luhuf”, Imami mbajti një fjalim para nisjes së tij. Pasi e lëvdoi Zotin e Gjithëfuqishëm, ai tha: “Vdekja është e pashmangshme për njeriun, posi gjurmët e gjerdanit mbi qafën e një vashe.” Me këto fjalë, ai nënkuptonte se gjatë atyre ditëve, shthurrja shoqërore dhe fetare nuk mund të korigjohej ndryshe, veçse nëpërmjet vdekjes së një njeriu si ai, që ishte nipi i të Dërguarit të Zotit.

Në fjalimin e tij para largimit nga Mekkeja, Imam Husejni flet për rënien dëshmor, për vdekjen, për daljen para gjyshit të tij dhe para prindërve, duke rënë viktimë e ujqërve të uritur të Qerbelasë. Ai u tregoi njerëzve se rruga e tij do të mbaronte në atë mënyrë. E dimë se Imam Husejni e mbajti këtë fjalim para ditës së tetë të muajit Dhulhixhxhe dhe me shumë gjasa, në ditën e shtatë të këtij muaji, para pelegrinëve të mbledhur në Shtëpinë e Zotit. Në atë kohë, kushtet politike ishin të volitshme për Imam Husejnin dhe njerëzit kryesisht mendonin se Jezidi do të tërhiqej bashkë me Kalifatin e tij të rrënuar, që më në fund t’i kthehej Husejnit Kalifati që i takonte.

Kjo bindje ekzistonte edhe falë raportit që emisari i Husejnit në Mekke, Muslim ibn Akili, e kishte dërguar. Në të, ai thoshte: “Të gjithë njerëzit janë me ty dhe nuk e njohin Kalifatin e askujt tjetër. Ata nuk njohin sundues tjetër veç teje. Andaj duhet të vish sa më shpejt.” Në dukje, kushtet ishin shumë të volitshme dhe shpresëdhënëse. Por edhe përkundër kësaj, Imam Husejni fliste për vdekjen dhe për rënien dëshmor, duke ua përkujtuar njerëzve ashpërsinë e “ujqërve” të Irakut.

Siç shprehëm edhe më sipër, Imam Husejni deshi t’u qartësonte njerëzve se asgjë e dobishme dhe pozitive nuk mund të arrihej pa rënien dëshmor të atij vetë, bashkë me shokët e tij. Ja përse ai thoshte me ngulm se njeriu nuk mund t’i shpëtojë vdekjes. Ai tha: “Mezi pres ta shoh të Dërguarin e Zotit, Aliun, Hamzën, Xhaferin dhe nënën time Fatimenë, njësoj siç dëshironte Jakubi ta shihte Jusufin. Një vend është caktuar nga Zoti ku unë do të bie dëshmor dhe unë andej kam për të shkuar.” Nga këto fjalë të Imam Husejnit, mund të kuptohet se kjo lëvizje ishte pjesë e një plani hyjnor dhe jo thjesht një plan i Husejn ibn Aliut. Mbase Zoti i Gjithëfuqishëm kishte vendosur se një devijim i tillë do të ngjante në shoqërinë muslimane dhe se Husejn ibn Aliu duhej të bënte një sakrificë të pashembullt për ta ndryshuar situatën.

Imami tha: “Sikur po i shoh ujqërit e Irakut se si më sulmojnë ndërmjet Nevevisit dhe Qerbelasë, duke më bërë copë. Ata i mbushin krahët e tyre të zbrazur dhe xhepat bosh. Atyre u takon që t’i mbushin xhepat dhe të ushqehen deri në ngopje dhe mua më takon të luftoj kundër kësaj shthurrjeje fetare dhe shoqërore. Ky është plani i Zotit dhe është pikërisht Ai që nëpërmjet vdekjes sime do t’i rregullojë punët e këtij populli. S’ka mundësi të ikë njeriu nga përcaktimi i Tij. Ne, familja e të Dërguarit, jemi të lumtur kur Zoti është i kënaqur me atë që bëjmë. Neve na pëlqen vetëm ajo që i pëlqen Zotit. Ne i durojmë të gjitha vështirësitë që Ai i sjell përballë nesh dhe Ai pastaj na shpërblen me shpërblimin e atyre që durojnë. Unë jam një pjesë e trupit të të Dërguarit të Zotit dhe një pjesë e trupit të tij s’mund t’i qëndrojë larg. Unë do t’i bashkangjitem në Parajsë, që ai të jetë i lumtur që më sheh dhe ta përmbushë premtimin që më është dhënë. Vetëm ai që është i gatshëm të vdesë për mua dhe të takohet me Zotin e tij, le të vijë! Në dashtë Zoti, nesër kam për t’u nisur.”

Feja hyjnore, të drejtat e njerëzve dhe interesat e shoqërisë muslimane mund të mbrohen në mënyra të ndryshme, në varësi me epokën për të cilën bëhet fjalë. Kjo mund të jetë duke falur pasuri për hir të Zotit, mund të jetë duke folur për hir të Zotit dhe duke i sjellur njerëzit në rrugën e Tij nëpërmjet këshillave. Kjo mund të bëhet edhe nëpërmjet shkrimit të një libri për hir të Zotit, që të mund njerëzit të sillen më pranë të vërtetës. Megjithatë, Imam Husejni shpalli se në pozitën, në të cilën ndodhej shoqëria muslimane në atë kohë, problemi nuk mund të zgjidhej me donacione ose me fjalime. Gjendja kishte ardhur në një pozitë të tillë, sa shthurrja nuk mund të shkatërrohej veçse me vetësakrificë dhe me gjak.

Ishte i gabuar qëndrimi i disave, të cilët mendonin se ngase Husejni do të hapëronte në rrugë të Zotit, mjaftonte që atij t’i jepnin ndihmë financiare, t’i dhuronin nja dy shpata ose të thonin ashtu siç tha Ubejdullah ibn Hur Xhuafiu, se do t’i dhuronte një kalë të shpejtë. Husejn ibn Aliut nuk i duheshin shpata, shtiza, kuaj ose para, por vetëm njerëz që me sinqeritet të plotë do ta jepnin jetën e tyre për hir të kauzës së tij. Ai tha: “Vetëm ai që është i gatshëm ta sakrifikojë jetën e tij për Zotin dhe të takohet me të Gjithëfuqishmin, le të më bashkangjitet në këtë rrugë.Po të dojë Zoti, nesër në mengjes do të nisem.”

Është e habitshme që edhe pas gjithë këtyre fjalëve të qarta dhe pa kompromis të Imamit, shumë oportunistë iu bashkangjitën, me përshtypjen se rrethanat ishin të favorshme. Shumë prej tyre qëndruan me Imam Husejnin derisa nuk e kishin marrë lajmin e vrasjes së Muslim ibn Akilit në Kufe. Njerëzit e tillë gjithnjë ishin në anën e atij që do të bëhej Kalif dhe që do ta merrte në dorë pushtetin. Ata nuk ishin të gatshëm ta përkrahnin një Imam që do të vritej si dëshmor, që do të mbetej pa një pikë uji dhe të gjithë miqtë e të cilit do të stoliseshin me kurorën e lavdishme të martirit.




Përmbajtja:

13. Rruga drejt Irakut dhe virtytet e Imam Husejnit

14. Përballja e Imam Husejnit me Hurrin

15. Arritja e Imam Husejnit në Qerbela

16. Fjalimi i Imam Husejnit në natën para Ashura-së

17. Mëngjesi i Ashura-së

18. Lutja e Imamit në mëngjesin e Ashura-së

19. Fjalimi i Imam Husejnit përballë ushtrisë së Jezidit

20. Fjalimi i Imam Ali ibn Husejnit në Kufe

21. Imam Ali ibn Husejni në pallatin e Ibn Zijadit

22. Fjalimi i Imam Ali ibn Husejnit në xhaminë e Damaskut

23. Udhëtimet e Ehl-i Bejtit për në Kufe dhe Damask

24. Fjalimi i Zejnebes në pallatin e Jezidit

25. Ndjekësit besnikë të Imam Husejnit

26. Dëshmorët e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit në Qerbela

27. Kthimi i familjes së Imam Husejnit në Medine

28. Nuaman ibn Bashiri

29. Fjalimi i Imam Ali ibn Husejnit në Medine

13. Rruga drejt Irakut dhe virtytet e Imam Husejnit

Në këtë pjesë do të përcjellim disa hadithe në lidhje me Imam Husejnin që janë përmendur në veprën “Usud’ul-Gabe” të Ibn Ethirit.

Një ditë, një njeri e pyeti Abdullah ibn Umarin: “Si duhet të veprohet nëse gjaku i një mushkonje i prek rrobat e një personi?” Abdullahu u përgjigj: “Pa shih! Ky njeri i Irakut pyet për gjakun e një mushkonje, ndonse vetë irakienët e vranë djalin e të Dërguarit, për të cilin unë vetë e kam dëgjuar atë të thotë: Hasani dhe Husejni janë dy lulet e mia erëmira në këtë botë.”

I Dërguari thoshte: “Husejni është prej meje dhe unë jam prej Husejnit. Zoti e do atë që e do Husejnin. Ai është djalë Profeti dhe baba i Imamëve.”

Anas bin Harth Kahili dhe babai i tij, të cilët ishin shokët (sahabe) të të Dërguarit të Zotit, përcjellin se i Dërguari ka thënë: “Ky djali im (Husejni) ka për t’u vrarë në një vend në Irak. Kushdo që është i pranishëm atje dhe mund ta ndihmojë, le ta ndihmojë atë!”

Kushtet për atë që paralajmëroi Profeti u poqën në vitin 60 pas Hixhrit dhe Imam Husejni u bë gati të përballej me vdekjen. Megjithatë, gjendja nuk ishte e tillë që Husejni s’kishte kurrfarë mundësie për t’iu shmangur vdekjes, siç kanë menduar disa dhe se ai do të vritej edhe sikur të dorëzohej. Nuk është i saktë mendimi se rënia dëshmor e Husejnit ishte pasojë e një gjendjeje të pashpresë dhe pa rrugëdalje. Po të ishte e tillë situata, atëherë si është e mundur që e gjithë bota t’i japë kaq shumë rëndësi kësaj lëvizjeje të shenjtë? Ky ka qenë shpirti i çdo lëvizjeje të shenjtë në historinë e Islamit, qofshin para Imam Husejnit ose pas tij, në lëvizjet e prira nga Zejd bin Aliu, Husejn bin Zejdi, Sahib Nefs Zekijje ose nga vëllezërit e tij Ibrahimi, Husejn Shehid Fakhu dhe të tjerët. Si është e mundur që një lëvizje e tillë të analizohet me pretendime kaq të pabaza?

Këndvështrimi më i saktë mbi këtë ngjarje është ai që e kemi përcjellur më herët, kur thamë se drejt fundit të vitit 60 pas Hixhrit dhe në fillim të vitit 61, Imam Husejni po shihte se shoqëria islame kishte arritur një shkallë të lartë të degradimit moral dhe shpirtëror, i cili s’mund të korigjohej veçse me kryengritje dhe me sakrifica të mëdha. Kjo s’do të thotë kurrsesi se Imam Husejni s’kishte mundësi të vazhdonte me jetën e tij normale dhe se për këtë arsye ai vendosi të vdiste si dëshmor. Ajo që duam të përcjellim është se Imam Husejni nuk shihte një të ardhme për ekzistencën e fesë dhe për shoqërinë muslimane, sikur të mos bëhej një revolucion i tillë. Ai erdhi në përfundimin se që të mund të mbijetonte shoqëria muslimane, ai vetë duhej të sakrifikohej, bashkë me të afërmit e tij si Zejnebja, Umm Kulthumi, Fatima bint Husejni dhe Ali ibn Husejni (paqja qoftë mbi ta), të cilët si oratorë nga më të fuqishëm të botës islame, do ta vazhdonin misionin e Imam Husejnit duke e tërhequr vëmendjen e njerëzve drejt gjendjes së turpshme të shoqërisë. Një ftesë e tillë do ta shpëtonte shoqërinë muslimane nga shkatërrimi, do ta mbante gjallë lëvizjen e nisur nga Husejni dhe me këtë, do të hapte rrugë për të gjitha lëvizjet fetare të muslimanëve në të ardhmen.

Pasi Velid bin Utbe, guvernatori i Medines, u përpoq ta detyronte Imamin t’u bindej urdhrave të Kalifit të kohës dhe t’ia shprehte besnikërinë në mbrëmjen e 28 Rexhebit, Imami nuk i dha një përgjigje dhe kërkoi kohë deri ditën e nesërme. Më pas, Abdullah ibn Zubejri u alarmua dhe u largua nga Medineja një ditë më pas, ndërkohë që Imam Husejni ishte akoma në Medine.

Ditën tjetër, ai doli jashtë për të parë në kishte ndonjë lajm të ri dhe në rrugë u takua me Mervan bin Hakemin, i cili gjatë bisedës së tyre i tha: “Unë jua dua të mirën. Duhet të më dëgjoni dhe të veproni ashtu si ju them.”

Imami u përgigj: “Thuaj ç’ke për të thënë! Po të jetë vërtet për të mirën time, atëherë do ta pranoj pa dyshim.”

Mervani vazhdoi: “Ju këshilloj që t’ia shprehni besnikërinë Jezidit. Kjo do të jetë më e mira edhe për këtë botë edhe për besimin tuaj.”

Si përgjigje, Imami tha: “Të Zotit jemi dhe tek Ai është kthimi ynë...” (Kur’an 2:156) Ky varg recitohet zakonisht në rrethana kur një besimtar ka dëshirë ta ngushëllojë veten përballë vështirësive. Vështirësitë që e detyruan Imamin ta recitonte këtë varg dhe të gjente ngushëllim në kuptimin e tij, ishte degradimi i muslimanëve, të cilët kishin devjiuar aq shumë nga rruga e drejtë e besimit, sa Mervani do të guxonte t’i thoshte Husejn ibn Aliut se sikur të mos i bindej Jezidit, edhe jeta e tij në këtë botë por edhe besimi i tij do të shkatërroheshin. Në vijim, Imami i tha: “Nëse punët e Islamit kanë rënë në atë gjendje që Jezidi ta marrë në duar pozitën e mbrojtësit të Islamit dhe të muslimanëve dhe të jetë pasardhës i Profetit, atëherë duhet të lutemi që Zoti ta shpëtojë Islamin. Unë e kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Zotit të thotë se Kalifati është i ndaluar për familjen e Ebu Sufjanit.”

Biseda ndërmjet Imamit dhe Mervanit u zgjat dhe u nxeh më tepër dhe më në fund, Mervani u largua i inatosur.

Imam Husejni shkoi nga Medineja në Mekke dhe më pas, më 8 Dhilhixhxhe, në ditën kur Hani bin Urva u arrestua nga Ibn Zijadi në Kufe dhe Muslimi filloi një kryengritje në qytet, Imam Husejni u nis drejt Irakut. Muslimanët u habitën jashtë mase me këtë largim të papritur të Imamit, për më tepër që ritualet e haxhxhit sapo kishin filluar.

Farazdaku, një poet tejet i famshëm në historinë e Islamit, thotë:

Në vitin 60 pas Hixhrit, unë e mora nënën time dhe shkova në Mekke për të bërë haxhxh. Kur arrita në rrethinat e tempullit të shenjtë dhe po e ngisja devenë e nënës sime, e pashë Husejn ibn Aliun. Ai ishte i armatosur dhe po largohej nga Mekkeja. I pyeta njerëzit: “Kujt i takojnë këto deve?” Ata më thanë se ishin të Husejn ibn Aliut. Më pas shkova tek Imami, e përshëndeta dhe i thashë: “O djali i Profetit! Zoti t’i përmbushtë dëshirat e t’u bëfshin kurban prindërit e mi! Përse po largohesh nga Mekkeja pa i kryer ritualet e haxhxhit?” Ai ma ktheu: “Po të mos ngutesha e të dilja nga qyteti, do të burgosesha.” Pastaj më pyeti: “Dhe kush je ti?” Unë iu përgjigja: “Jam një arab.” Betohem në Zotin se nuk më bëri ndonjë pyetje tjetër. Pastaj tha: “A ke dëgjuar gjë në lidhje me njerëzit që i ke lënë pas (dmth. ata të Irakut)?” I thashë: “E ke gjetur njeriun e duhur për ta pyetur. Unë i njoh mirë ata. Zemrat e tyre janë me ty kurse shpatat kundër teje. Urdhri hyjnor zbret nga qiejt dhe Zoti e bën atë që do.”

Imami u përgjigj:

“Bukur thënë. Gjithnjë ndodh ajo që dëshiron Zoti. Në është urdhri i Zotit ashtu si dëshirojmë ne, atëherë do ta falënderojmë Atë për këtë bekim. Është Ai që i ndihmon njeriut në të qenit mirënjohës. Dhe nëse s’është urdhri i Tij sipas dëshirave tona dhe nëse humben të gjitha shpresat, njeriu më qëllim e me zemër të pastër nuk zhduket.” Unë i thashë: “Zoti t’i përmbushtë dëshirat dhe të mbroftë nga të gjtha të ligat!”

Më pas, Farazdaku i parashtroi disa pyetje Imamit në lidhje me ritualet e haxhxhit dhe u largua pasi i mori përgjigjet e duhura.

Ajo që Imam Husejni ia tha Farazdakut duhet të shihet me kujdes. Ajo që nënkuptonte Imami është: unë nuk jam një njeri që i ka caktuar vetes një qëllim, po përpiqet për të dhe ka mundësi të dështojë. Unë vërtet kam një qëllim timin dhe çfarëdo që të jenë rrethanat, pa dallim se kush do të ngadhnjejë e kush do të pësojë disfatë, kam për t’ia arritur atij qëllimi. Një njeri mund të përpiqet fort për të fituar pasuri. Një tjetër mund të përpiqet për të arritur një pozitë të lartë dhe një tjetër mund të përpiqet për të fituar shëndet më të mirë. Në këto raste, personi ose do ta arrijë qëllimin e tij ose do të dështojë në këtë gjë. Nuk ka ndonjë ligj të natyrës që thotë se njeriu domosdo do ta arrijë çdo qëllim të vetin. Shumë shpesh, edhe dëshirat tona më të sinqerta përfundojnë me dështime. Kjo është ajo që i ndodh shumicës së njerëzve. Njerëzit përpiqen për t’ia arritur qëllimit, ndonjëherë ia dalin mbanë por shumë shpesh, jo vetëm që dështojnë në arritjen e këtij qëllimi, por edhe e humbin pasurinë dhe madje jetën në këtë rrugë, pa fituar asgjë.

Imami thotë qartë: unë nuk jam nga ata njerëz dhe sido që të jenë rrethanat në Irak, unë kam për t’ia dalë mbanë. Unë jam kryengritur vetëm për ta kryer detyrën që Zoti ma ka dhënë. Qëllimi im nuk është që t’i sundoj muslimanët dhe të bëhem Kalif i tyre. Po të kem sukses, unë do ta kem kryer detyrën time me sukses. Por edhe nëse armiku im del fitimtar, unë sërish do ta kem kryer detyrën që më takon. Lëvizja ime s’ka qëllim tjetër.

Për njerëzit që nuk janë materialistë dhe që luftojnë në rrugë të Zotit, nuk ka fare dallim ndërmjet fitores dhe disfatës. Ky intepretim buron vetëm nga kufizimet gjuhësore sepse në të vërtetë, për një njeri që i është kushtuar Zotit, nuk ekziston fjala disfatë. Këtë ia tha edhe Imam Husejni Farazadakut, kur u takua me këtë të fundit gjatë rrugës për në Irak: nëse ia arrijmë qëllimit, do ta falënderojmë Zotin. Por nëse fati nuk është në anën tonë, ne nuk do të vdesim, sepse qëllimi ynë është i mirë. Ne mund të vritemi por nuk do të vdesim, sepse ka një dallim të madh ndërmjet shkatërrimit në njërën anë dhe rënies dëshmor në rrugë të Zotit, në anën tjetër.

Imami e tha të njejtën gjë edhe në ditën e Ashura-së (dita e dhjetë e muajit Muharrem), në njërin nga fjalimet e tija përballë njerëzve të Kufes. Duke recituar disa vargje të një shoku të Profetit, të quajtur Farva bin Muradi, ai la të kuptohej se e kishin gabim ata nga armiqtë dhe miqtë e tij, të cilët mendonin se ajo ditë do të ishte dita e vdekjes, e shkatërrimit dhe e disfatës së tij. Për Husejnin, ajo ishte dita e rënies dëshmor, dita e hapit të parë drejt përjetësisë.

Ibn Tavusi shkruan se kur Burajr bin Khuzajr Hamedaniu i këshilloi njerëzit dhe ata nuk e dëgjuan fjalën e tij, vetë Imami u ngjit mbi një deve dhe u kërkoi të heshtnin. Kur të gjithë heshtën dhe filluan të dëgjonin, ai e lëvdoi Zotin në mënyrë të denjë, iu lut atij ta bekonte Muhammedin, ëngjëjt dhe të gjithë profetët e tjerë dhe tha:

O njerëz! Le t’ju vijë turp që na mashtruat! Ju klithët për ndihmë dhe ne u ngritëm e dolëm në rrugë për t’ju shpëtuar. Por ju e drejtuat kundër nesh atë shpatë që ne ua patëm dhënë dhe atë zjarr që ne e ndezëm për ta shkatërruar armikun tonë të përbashkët. Ju u bashkuat me armiqtë për të luftuar kundër miqve dhe dashamirëve tuaj, ndonse kurrë s’keni parë drejtësi prej tyre në të kaluarën dhe s’keni shpresë për një gjë të tillë në të ardhmen. Kini turp! Pse nuk vendosët si duhet dhe nuk u ndatë prej nesh atëherë kur shpatat ishin në mill dhe njerëzit ishin të qetë? Përse filluat të ikni me ngut si karkalecë të sapopjekur? Përse ratë në zjarrin trazirave si një flutur nate? Mos qofshi të bekuar o njerëz të ligë që e keni hedhur mënjanë Kur’anin dhe keni luajtur me fjalët e tija!

O përkrahës të mëkatave dhe miq të djallit! O njerëzit që e shkatërruan traditën e Profetit! A keni hequr dorë nga përkrahja juaj dhe jeni bashkuar me mizorët? Betohem në Zotin se ju gjithnjë keni qenë tradhtarë dhe të pabesë. Ju jeni fryti më i prishur që s’i bën mirë mikut e i mbetet në fyt, ndërkohë që gëlltitet nga armiqtë. Ju ua zini frymën miqve dhe u premtoni përkrahje atyre, duke u mburur për burrërinë tuaj. Por kur vjen koha e sprovave dhe koha për ta mbrojtur Islamin e për të bërë sakrifica, ju s’jeni vetëm të padobishëm por edhe të tillë që me padrejtësinë e tyre nuk do t’i lenë rehat as miqtë.”

Më pas, Imami vazhdoi:

O njerëz të Kufes! Dijeni se ai “zinazade” (fëmijë i lindur nga një marrëdhënie jashtëmartesore; mendohet për Ubejdullah ibn Zijadin), djalë i një “zinazadeje” më ka detyruar të zgjedh ndërmjet dy gjërave: ose shpatën e nxjerrë nga milli, në një luftë ku do të bie dëshmor ose turpërimin duke iu bindur vullnetit të tij, që të veprojë me mua ashtu si të ketë dëshirë. Por çnderimi dhe turpërimi nuk janë për ne. Zoti nuk do që ne të turpërohemi e të çnderohemi. Profeti dhe besimtarët nuk lejojnë të turpërohen dhe të çnderohen.

Ne jemi rritur në prehër të nënave të pastra. Të rinjtë që kanë nder dhe burrat trima kurrë s’do të ecin rrugë së njerzëve të dobët dhe të pamoralshëm, derisa e kanë hapur para vetes rrugën e të rënit dëshmor. Ata kurrë s’do të pajtohen të çnderohen e të turpërohen. Ndonse miqtë e mi besnikë janë të paktë dhe të shumtë janë ata që më kanë tradhëtuar, unë s’do të zgjedh rrugë tjetër përveç luftës dhe s’do të hapëroj ndonjë shtegu tjetër veçse atij të të rënit dëshmor.”

Pikërisht në këtë rast, Imami e recitoi një poezi nga Farva bin Musajk Muradiu, e cila thotë:

S’është gjë e re po t’kem’ fituar sot

Gjithnjë ne fituam mot për mot...

Se përherë ngadhnjen e Vërteta

humbur betejën a fituar ka...

Dhe tash me guxim po hedhim çapin

S’njohim ne frikën, paburrërinë

Por ç’të bësh kur ashtu do fati

Neve vdekjen hise, të tjerëve mbretërinë...

Por mbi një fis kur bie vdekja e copëton

Hiqet prapa pastaj dhe një tjetër shkatërron.

Prapë vdekja sot i thirr burrat e Hashimëve

Njësoj si dikur, në një ditë prej ditëve.

E po të rrinin mbretërit përjetësisht mbi botë

Ne mbretër t’qiejve s’do të vdisnim dot...

Dhe të mirët po të mbeteshin prore gjallë

A thua ne do të vdisnim vallë?

Thuaju atyre që sot me dhimbjen tonë kënaqen:

“Edhe koh’ e fundit tuaj pranë po vjen...”

Me këtë shpirt dhe duke e treguar madhështinë, vendosmërinë, devotshmërinë dhe besimin e tij, Imami u nis nga Mekkeja drejt Irakut. Ai e dinte mirë se ç’ishte duke bërë dhe ç’rezultatesh do të sillte veprimi i tij. Megjithatë, shumë të tjerë, ndër të cilët jo pak miq dhe familjarë të Imamit, ishin të merakosur se rrethanat që dukeshin të favorshme atë çast, mund të ndryshonin dhe të bënin që Imami të vritej. Imami mund të përballej me vdekjen dhe të afërmit e tij i kërkonin që të mos shkonte.

Njëri nga këta njerëz ishte edhe Abdullah ibn Xhaferi, nipi dhe njëherit edhe dhëndri i Imam Aliut. Pas nisjes së Imam Husejnit nga Mekkeja, Abdullahu i dërgoi një letër nëpërmjet djemve të tij Aunit dhe Muhammedit. Në të, ai i kërkonte Imamit që për hir të Zotit, të hiqte dorë nga udhëtimi i tij. Ai shkroi:

Kam frikë se ti dhe njerëzit e tu do të bini dëshmorë e po të vritesh ti sot, drita do të zhduket nga bota, ngase njerëzit nëpërmjet teje gjejnë udhëzim dhe besimtarët tek ti mbështeten. Andaj mos u ngut sepse edhe unë do të vij pas kësaj letre.

Më pas, Abdullahu u nis bashkë me Amr bin Saidin, vëllain e guvernatorit të Mekkes. Me vete solli edhe një letër nga guvernatori i qytetit, në të cilën i garantohej Imamit një kthim dhe qëndrim i sigurt në Mekke. Që të dy erdhën tek Imami, ia dhanë letrën dhe insistuan që të kthehej. Përgjigja e Imamit ishte si vijon: “E pashë në ëndërr gjyshin tim, të Dërguarin e Zotit dhe ai më tha të vazhdoj në rrugën time.” Ata i kërkuan që t’u tregonte se ç’kishte ëndërruar tjetër por Imam Husejni u përgjigj se nuk i kishte folur askujt për ëndrrën e tij dhe do të vazhdonte ta mbante fshehur. Abdullah ibn Xhaferi e humbi shpresën se Imami do të kthehej. Megjithatë, u urdhëroi dy bijve të tij ta shoqëronin atë. Që të dy ranë dëshmor në ditën e Ashura-së.

Imami e vazhdoi udhëtimin e tij drejt Irakut, derisa arriti në një vend pranë Kufes. Që atje, ai u dërgoi letra njerëzve të Kufes nëpërmjet Kajs bin Mashar Saidaviut dhe akoma s’e kishte marrë lajmin e vrasjes së Muslimit. Në këtë letër të tij thuhej:

E mora letrën e Muslimit dhe kuptova për besnikërinë, sinqeritetin dhe vendosmërinë tuaj për të më ndihmuar në rrugë të Zotit. I lutem Zotit që të mos e largojë bekimin e Tij nga ne dhe t’ju shpërblejë për sinqeritetin dhe vendosmërinë tuaj. Unë u nisa nga Mekkeja më 8 Dhilhixhxhe dhe po vij drejt juve. Kur të arrijë lajmëtari im në Kufe, ju duhet ta rifreskoni vendosmërinë tuaj dhe t’i rrisni përpjekjet. Po të dojë Zoti, edhe unë do t’ju bashkangjitem së shpejti.

Kajsi e mori letrën e Imamit dhe shkoi drejt Kufes. Por para se të hynte në qytet, u arrestua dhe u dërgua tek Ibn Zijadi (guvernatori i qytetit). Ai i kërkoi që të ngjitej në minberin e xhamisë dhe ta ofendonte Husejnin. Kajsi u ngjit në foltore, e lëvdoi Zotin dhe tha:

O njerëz! Husejni është më i miri i krijesave të Zotit që jetojnë mbi botë tani. Ai është djali i Fatimesë, i vajzës së Profetit tuaj. Ai më ka dërguar mua dhe ju të gjithë duhet të jeni të gatshëm për ta ndihmuar.

Pas kësaj, ai e mallkoi Ubejdullahun dhe babain e tij Zijadin dhe iu lut Zotit që ta bekonte Ali ibn Ebu Talibin. Me urdhrin e Ibn Zijadit, ai u hodh nga çatia dhe të gjitha kockat iu thyen.

Imami e vazhdoi rrugëtimin e tij drejt Kufes dhe arriti në një vend të quajtur Zurud. Atje ai e mori lajmin e vrasjes së Muslimit dhe të Haniut, me ç’rast tha: “Ne të Zotit jemi dhe tek Ai është kthimi ynë.” Përveç kësaj, ai vazhdimisht i lutej Zotit që t’i bekonte ata të dy.

Në një ndalesë të quajtur “Uzejbul Haxhenet”, ai kuptoi se edhe Kajs bin Meshari ishte vrarë. Në ndalesën vijuese gjatë rrugës, në vendin e quajtur “Zabala”, ai i informoi shoqëruesit e tij për vrasjen e Muslimit dhe Haniut dhe për gjendjen në Kufe. Atyre u tha: “Përkrahësit tanë në Kufe e kanë tërhequr përkrahjen e tyre. Secili nga ju që dëshiron të largohet, mund të largohet tani.” Pikërisht këtu, pjesa më e madhe e ndjekësve të tij u larguan dhe vetëm një numër i vogël njerëzish i mbeti pranë.

Muhammed ibn Xharir Taberiu, historian, dijetar i haditheve, komentues i Kur’anit dhe jurst i famshëm islam, në veprën e tij të titulluar “Historia e profetëve, mbretërve dhe kalifëve” (“Tarikh er-resul ve’l-muluk ve’l-hulafa” ose shkurt “Tarikh et-Taberi”) shkruan:

Imam Husejni u foli njerëzve në ndalesën e quajtur Zihasam. Në këtë fjalim, ai foli qartë për motivet e kryengritjes së tij dhe shpalli se ishte i gatshëm ta jepte edhe jetën. Ai tha: “Ju po shihni se ç’rrjedhë kanë marrë ngjarjet. Njerëzit po bëhen të ligë dhe tradhëtarë. Mirësia e tyre po humbet gjithë kohës. Bota po kalon me të shpejtë dhe prej saj nuk mbetet tjetër veçse ca gjëra të vogla dhe një jetë e pavlerë. Bota sot është si një livadh ku s’rritet tjetër veçse një bar i dëmshëm.”

Përse Imami folte keq për gjendjen e kohës dhe përse ankohej e shprehte keqardhje? Ai vetë e shpjegon këtë në fjalinë përmbyllëse. Në të, ai nuk flet për problemet jetësore, për thatësinë ose për mungesën e paqes dhe të sigurisë. Gjëja që e bënte jetën të padurueshme për të, nuk ishte ndonjë gjë e rëndomtë që zakonisht ia vështirëson njeriut përditshmërinë.

Mjafton vetëm ta paramendojmë pak gjendjen. Karavani i tyre kishte arritur në Irak dhe ekzistonte rreziku që ushtria t’i rrethonte çdo çast. Disa vetë, megjithatë, dëshironin që Imami kurrë të mos e kishte ndërmarrë këtë udhëtim. Me shumë gjasa, disa nga njerëzit pa vizion në mesin e tyre e kishin përshtypjen se edhe Imami ishte i një mendimi me ta dhe se ndjente keqardhje për atë që kishte bërë. Andaj ishte e nevojshme që Imami deri diku t’i shpallte motivet e lëvizjes së tij dhe të thoshte qartë se ç’ishte ajo që ia bënte jetën të vështirë dhe të padurueshme. Pikërisht për këtë arsye, në fjalimin e mësipërme ai shtoi: “Gjendja e tanishme e muslimanëve është e tillë ku s’ndiqet e vërteta dhe ku njerëzit s’heqin dorë nga padrejtësitë.”

Ajo që donte të thoshte Imam Husejni, mund të përmblidhet si vijon: në këto rrethana është e nevojshme që një njeri si unë, pasardhës i të Dërguarit të Zotit, të ngrejë krye. A nuk shihni përreth? Pse nuk pyesni përse nuk e njoh qeverisjen e tanishme as formalisht dhe nuk e njoh Jezidin, nipin e Ebu Sufjanit, si prijës të muslimanëve? A nuk e dini se tani s’ka më vend për t’i bërë këto pyetje? A nuk e shihni gjendjen e muslimanëve dhe a nuk kuptoni se njerëzit nuk veprojnë sipas të Vërtetës?

Mund të lihet përshtypja se Imami nënkupton veset si thashethemet ose shpërfillja e namazeve. Megjithatë, e vërteta është tjetër. Mëkatet e tilla kanë ekzistuar gjithnjë, herë më pak e herë më shumë. Ajo që nënkuptonte Imami ishte se udhëheqësia e atëhershme e muslimanëve nuk përshtatej me Kalifatin e vërtetë dhe me pasardhësinë e të Dërguarit të Zotit. Kjo udhëheqësi nuk e ndiqte Profetin dhe kishte devijuar nga shtegu i saj natyral, i cili duhej të ishte një bindje ndaj të vërtetës dhe drejtësisë. Kalifati i atëhershëm ishte një sundim shtypës, i cili i linte të lirë tiranët dhe madje i nxiste ato.

Më pas, Imam Husejni tha:

“Në rrethana të tilla, një njeri i virtytshëm duhet ta kërkojë vdekjen. Kjo gjendje e bën njeriun të kërkojë të bëhet dëshmor dhe të takohet me Zotin.”

Në fjalimin e mbajtur në Xhaminë e Shenjtë në Mekke, Imam Husejni kishte folur për vdekjen, për vetësakrifikimin dhe për rënien dëshmor. Edhe këtu ai po fliste për rënien dëshmor dhe për mungesën e dëshirës për të jetuar. Ai thoshte: “Të jetuarit me shtypësit s’të sjell veçse lodhje, zemërim e dëshpërim.” Atë që e tha këtu në lidhje me gjendjen e asaj kohe, Imami do ta thoshte shumë më qartë kur erdhi ballë për ballë me Hurr bin Jezid Rijahiun, i cili kishte ardhur nga Kufeja në krye të njëmijë kalorësve për ta arrestuar.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

14. Përballja e Imam Husejnit me Hurrin

Imam Husejni u përball me Hurrin dhe me ushtarët e tij më 1 Muharrem të vitit 61 pas Hixhrit dhe u ofroi ujë për t’ua shuar etjen. Më pas erdhi koha për namazin e drekës dhe Haxhaxh bin Masruk Xhuafiu, njëri nga dëshmorët e Qerbelasë, e recitoi ezanin.

Pas ezanit, Imami doli nga çadra e tij dhe bisedoi me ushtarët. Pasi e madhëroi Zotin, ai tha:

O njerëz! Arsyetimi im para Zotit dhe para ju muslimanëve të Kufes është se unë s’kam ardhur në Irak pa një arsye. Lajmëtarët tuaj erdhën tek unë dhe në letrat tuaja ju më thatë se s’kishit një prijës dhe më kërkuat të vij tek ju, që Zoti t’ju udhëzojë nëpërmjet meje. Ja ku jam tani. Nëse jeni gati të më siguroni, duke i përsëritur premtimet dhe zotimet tuaja, unë do të vij në qytetin tuaj. Por nëse ju shqetëson dhe ju pengon ardhja ime, atëherë unë jam gati të kthehem atje nga kam ardhur.” 

Hurri dhe ushtarët e tij nuk i dhanë ndonjë përgjigje Imamit.

Pas urdhrave të Imamit, Haxhaxhi e recitoi ikametin dhe të dyja ushtritë e falën namazin me xhemaat nën udhëheqësinë e Imam Husejnit. Pas një pushimi të shkurtët, edhe namazin e iqindisë e falën po kështu. Pas këtij namazi, Imami u mbajti edhe një fjalim tjetër ushtarëve të Hurrit dhe u tha:

O njerëz! Nëse i druheni Zotit dhe nëse e njihni të drejtën e atij që ka të drejtë, Zoti do të jetë i kënaqur me ju. Ne, njerëzit e familjes së Profetit jemi më të denjë për t’ju udhëhequr dhe për të patur pushtet mbi punët tuaja materiale dhe fetare, sesa ata që ju sundojnë sot. Ata janë njerëz të pamend, të cilët kanë marrë në duar një pozitë të shenjtë dhe të brishtë që s’e meritojnë aspak. Ata po ju shtypin. Të tillët nuk mund të njihen si pasardhës të Profetit, si Imamë të muslimanëve dhe si mbrojtës të Islamit e të Kur’anit.

Si përgjigje, Hurr bin Jezid Rijahiu i tha Imamit se nuk dinte gjë në lidhje me letrat dhe në lidhje me lajmëtarët për të cilët kishte folur ai. Atëherë Imami i urdhëroi Ukbe bin Semanit (i cili u zu rob ditën e Ashura-së dhe u la i lirë më pas) që t’i nxirrte letrat e popullit të Kufes. Prapëseprapë, Hurri nuk pranoi dhe tha:

“Ne s’të kemi shkruar kurrfarë letre dhe s’kemi për të të lënë derisa të të çojmë tek Ibn Zijadi.”

“Kjo s’do të ndodhë pa vdekur unë”, ia ktheu Imami.

Më pas, që të dy grupet dolën sërish në rrugë, duke ndjekur një shteg të tretë që nuk shkonte as drejt Medines dhe as drejt Kufes. Në ndërkohë, me një ton të butë dhe këshillues, Hurri i tha Imamit:

“Të lutem në emër të Zotit që të mos luftosh sepse ke për t’u vrarë.”

Imami u zemërua me këto fjalë dhe i tha:

A më kërcënon me vdekje? A do të gjesh paqe kur të më vrasësh? Unë po ta them atë që e tha një burrë i fisit Aus, kur kishte vendosur ta përkrahte Profetin por kushëriri i tij e paralajmëronte se mund të vritej. Ai tha: “Unë e kam zgjedhur rrugën time. Nuk është turp të vdesësh për një njeri me qëllime të mira, që nuk e humb shpirtin e Islamit në rrugën e luftës, që nuk e mendon jetën e tij kur duhet t’u ndihmojë të tjerëve, që rri larg njerëzve të pamoralshëm dhe që nuk shoqërohet me të ligët. Po të mbes gjallë, s’kam përse të ndjej keqardhje dhe po të vdes, s’ka kush të më qortojë. Turp për njeriun është kur të jetojë një jetë çnderuese.”

Imam Husejni dhe Hurri, të shoqëruar ga ndjekësit e tyre, arritën në ndalesën e quajtur “Bejza”. Edhe këtu Imami u foli njerëzve dhe u tregoi shumë më qartë se më parë se ishte i detyruar ta kryente një mision. Ai tha:

Jezidi është një Kalif shtypës dhe tiran, i cili i shpall të lejuara gjërat që Zoti i ka ndaluar. Ai e thyen premtimin ndaj Zotit, e kundërshton rrugën e Profetit dhe i kundërshton njerëzit. I Dërguari i Zotit ka thënë se në rrethana të tilla, ai që nuk bën asgjë për ta ndaluar një Kalif të tillë, ka për të shkuar në të njejtën vend ku do të dërgohet ky Kalif i ligë.

Për të njejtën gjë ka folur edhe Kur’ani në vargun vijues:

Dhe disa i kemi bërë prijës që çojnë drejt zjarrit...(Kur’an 28:41)

Jo të gjithë prijësit i çojnë ndjekësit e tyre drejt parajsës. Disa prijës i çojnë njerëzit drejt parajsës, në kuptimin e një përparimi dhe prosperiteti në këtë botë, bashkë me një fund fatlum në botën tjetër.

Megjithatë, sipas Kur’anit dhe sipas përvojës së trashëguar nga historia, ka shumë prijës si Jezidi, të cilët i kanë udhëhequr njerëzit drejt shkatërrimi dhe “zjarrit”.

Më pas, Imami i shpjegoi edhe më qartë kushtet që mbretëronin në atë kohë, duke thënë:

Duhet ta dini se këta njerëz që punojnë për umajjadët janë ndjekësit e djallit, të cilët i zbatojnë urdhrat e tij dhe nuk i shfaqin mosbindje. Po aq sa i binden djallit, ata kanë shfaqur mosbindje ndaj Zotit dhe kanë filluar të bëjnë krime haptazi dhe t’i largojnë dënimet e caktuara nga ligji hyjnor. Ata e morën për vete pasurinë e muslimanëve dhe e shpenzuan për qejfet e tyre. Ata i shpallën të lejuara gjërat që i ndaloi Zoti dhe të ndaluara ato gjëra që Ai i ka lejuar. Tani që i kanë krijuar këto kushte, kush tjetër përveç meje mund të jetë më shumë përgjegjës për t’i ndryshuar dhe për t’i larguar shkaqet e devijimit të muslimanëve? Unë jam Husejni, djali i Aliut dhe i Fatimesë dhe njëri nga ata, për të cilët është shpallur “vargu i dëlirësisë” (Kur’an 33:33) dhe vargu i “Mubahalasë”1 (Kur’an 3:61). Unë jam nxënësi i Aliut, Prijësit të Besimtarëve.

Dhe vërtet, kush tjetër mund ta kryente atë detyrë të kryer nga Husejn ibn Aliu? Kush mund të fitonte ndjekës të tillë dhe kush mund ta zevëndësonte vallë në një lëvizje të tillë.

Ibn Abbasi ishte një dijetar i madh dhe një komentues i Kur’anit, duke qenë njëkohësisht një “sahabe” i të Dërguarit të Zotit dhe kushëri i tij. Megjithatë, ai nuk e bëri dot atë që do ta bënte Husejni. Muhammed ibn Hanefijje ishte vëllai i Imam Husejnit dhe djali i Imam Aliut. Por ai ishte shumë larg Husejnit në këtë drejtim.

Habib ibn Mezahir Esadiu ishte një sahabe i Profetit por nuk arriti të bënte një gjë të tillë. Po kështu edhe Muslim bin Avsaxha dhe Hani bin Urva Muradiu. Kushëriri i Husejnit, Muslim ibn Akili, vëllai i Husejnit, Abbasi dhe vetë djali i tij Ali bin Husejni ishin që të gjithë njerëz të mëdhenj, të cilët shfaqën shembuj të mrekullueshëm të vetësakrificës në lëvizjen e Imam Husejnit. Megjithatë, edhe përkundër madhështisë së karakterit të tyre, asnjëri nuk ishte në gjendje ta zinte pozitën qendrore në këtë lëvizje. Bërthama dhe fuqia shpirtërore e kësaj lëvizjeje hyjnore fshihej në personalitetin e Imam Husejnit. Ishte pikërisht kjo fuqi shpirtërore që e kishte udhëzuar këtë lëvizje deri në hapat e fundit të saj dhe madje i kishte përgatitur të mbijetuarit për udhëzimin pas tij.

Më pas, Imami tha:

Unë i mora letrat tuaja nëpërmjet lajmëtarëve, të cilët më lajmëruan për besnikërinë dhe për vendosmërinë tuaj në rrugën e të vërtetës. Ju më keni shkruar se pavarësisht rrethanave, nuk keni për të më tradhëtuar dhe nuk keni për të më dorëzuar në duart e armikut. Tani nëse keni ndërmend ta mbani premtimin dhe ta ndiqni këtë vendim që ma shprehët në letra, mos hezitoni për të më përkrahur. Unë jam djali i Aliut dhe i Fatimesë dhe do të mbetem me ju në këtë përpjekje (xhihad) të shenjtë. Gratë e mia dhe fëmijët e mi do ta ndajnë fatin e grave dhe fëmijëve të tu. Nuk ju ngjan juve që jetën e familjeve tuaja ta konsideroni më të shenjtë se atë të familjes sime. Kur unë jam i gatshëm t’i sakrifikoj jetët e familjarëve të mi, ju nuk keni pse të ruani jetën tuaj dhe atë të familjeve tuaja.

Me fjalë të tjera, Imami thoshte:

“tani që jam gati të bie dëshmor bashkë me ndjekësit e mi dhe që jam pajtuar që gratë e mia dhe fëmijët të bëhen robër për hir të urdhërimit të të mirës dhe ndalimit të të ligës, është detyrë e juaja që ta ndiqni Imamin dhe të mos devijoni nga rruga e Zotit. S’keni përse të druheni nga vdekja ose nga robërimi dhe nuk duhet të mbeteni prapa në shërbimet tuaja për Imamin e kohës dhe nipin e të Dërguarit. Por nëse megjithatë, ju s’e mbani premtimin tuaj dhe e tërhiqni betimin për besnikëri ndaj meje, betohem në jetën time se një veprim i tillë s’ka për të më befasuar aspak, sepse po kështu u sollët edhe me babain tim Aliun, me tim vëlla Hasanin dhe me kushëririn tim Muslim bin Akilin. Një njeri që ju beson dhe mbështetet në premtimin tuaj, zhgënjehet. Por dijeni se po ta bëni këtë, ju do të jeni humbës dhe ju do ta humbni fatin e mirë. Kushdo që e thyen premtimin është humbës. Mbase Zoti shumë shpejt do më bëjë të pavarur prej juve.”

Imami e mbajti këtë fjalim para njëmijë ushtarëve të Hurrit dhe të gjithë e dëgjuan. Por vetëm njëri prej tyre u ndikua dhe pas disa ditësh tregoi se e kishte marrë mësimin e shprehur në këto fjalë. Ky njeri ishte vetë Hurr bin Jezid Rijahiu. Në mengjesin e ditës së Ashurasë, ai shkoi tek Umar bin Sadi dhe i tha:

“A do të luftosh vërtet kundër Husejnit?” Umari u përgjigj: “Betohem në Zotin se do të luftoj kundër tij dhe do të jetë një luftë e ashpër.” Hurri pyeti sërish: “A ka gjë të keqe po ta pranoje ndonjërën nga gjërat që ofron Husejni?” Umari tha: “Po të kisha unë autoritet, asgjë të keqe s’do të kishte në të dhe unë do të pranoja. Por Ibn Zijadi nuk është i gatshëm të pranojë asgjë.”

Atë çast, një konflikt i rrezikshëm po zhvillohej ndërmjet intelektit dhe pasioneve të këtij njeriu fatlum. Ai duhej të zgjidhte në do t’i bindej fuqisë shpirtërore ose nxitjeve të djallit. Më në fund, zjarri hyjnor që fjalët e Imamit e kishin ndezur në zemrën e tij, dominoi mbi prirjet djallëzore dhe ai e zgjodhi rrugën e Zotit, duke thënë:

“Për Zotin, kam arritur në një vend ku ndahet rruga e parajsës nga jo e ferrit. Edhe sikur të duhej të bëhem copë e të digjem, nuk do të shkoj në rrugë tjetër përveç asaj të parajsës.”

Më pas, Hurri shkoi në kampin e Imam Husejnit. Atje e pranoi gabimin e tij, e zgjodhi rrugën e drejtë dhe tha:

“Zoti e di se nuk më ka shkuar ndërmend se gjërat mund të shkonin kaq keq. Tani kam ardhur për t’u penduar por nuk e di a do të pranohet pendimi im.”

Imami u përgjigj:

“Zoti do ta pranojë pendimin tënd dhe ka për të të falur.”

Më pas e pyeti se si quhej. Ai u përgjigj:

“Quhem Hurr (në përkthim: “i lirë”) bin Jezid.”

Pas kësaj, Imami i tha:

“Ti je i lirë ashtu siç të ka pagëzuar nëna. Ti je i lirë në këtë botë dhe në tjetrën. Zbrit nga kali!”

Hurri iu përgjigj se do të ishte më mirë që të luftonte si kalorës dhe të binte nga kali vetëm kur t’i vinte vdekja. Imam Husejni i lejoi.

Hurri u kthye tek njerëzit e Kufes dhe filloi t’u fliste bashkëluftëtarëve të tij të deriatëherhsëm. Ai i qortoi për tradhëtinë e tyre dhe për pabesinë, duke i folur ushtrisë, komandant i të cilës kishte qenë deri para pak çastesh. Ai u tha:

O njerëz të Kufes! Ju ardhtë vdekja dhe ju vajtofshin nënat tuaja! Ju e ftuat këtë rob të Zotit dhe kur ai e pranoi ftesën tuaj, ju hoqët dorë nga përkrahja. Ju që premtuat se për të do ta jepni jetën, sot e keni rrethuar dhe i keni nxjerrë shpatat për ta vrarë. Ju e keni ngujuar dhe s’e lini të marrë frymë. Ju po e pengoni nga çdo anë, nuk e lini të lirë dhe nuk i mundësoni që ai dhe familja e tij të gjejnë strehë diku. Ju e keni bërë të pashpresë si një i burgosur. Ju ia keni mohuar atij, grave të tija dhe fëmijëve të tij ujin e Eufratit, të cilin e pijnë të gjithë muslimanët e jomuslimanët dhe në të cilën lahen zogjtë e shkretëtirës. Ata janë të sfilitur nga etja. Sa keq që silleni me pasardhësit e Profetit pas tij! Po s’u penduat tani dhe po nuk hoqët dorë nga dëshira për ta vrarë, Zoti s’ka për t’jua shuar etjen në Ditën e Gjykimit.”

Këto ishin fjalët e një njeriu fatlum, i cili një ditë ia kishte prerë rrugën Imamit të kohës së tij, ia kishte trembur gratë dhe fëmijët, e kishte detyruar të bënte kamp në një vend të shkretë dhe kishte bashkëpunuar me armiqtë e tij që nga 2 Muharremi deri më 10 Muharrem. Megjithatë, brenda më pak se një ore, shpirti i tij pësoi një ndryshim të jashtëzakonshëm dhe filloi të ishte i etur për të rënë dëshmor në krah të tij. Ai u bë aq vetësakrifikues në rrugën e të vërtetës, sa nuk mundej më të kënaqej me shpresat dhe me kënaqësitë e kësaj bote, në shkëmbim të lumturisë së përjetshme.

Zoti është mbrojtësi i besimtarëve. Ai i nxjerr ata nga errësira në dritë...(Kur’an 2:257)

E njejta Dorë e padukshme që i largoi nga lavdia e përjetshme dhe nga pozita e martirit disa njerëz që s’e meritonin atë, u ndihmoi shpirtrave fisnikë nga vende të ndryshme që ta arrinin pozitën e martirit dhe të vetësakrifikimit. E njejta dorë e vendosi Hurr bin Jezid Rijahiun, komandantin e trupave armike, në mesin e Habib ibn Mezahirit dhe Burajr bin Khuzajrit, e madje në mesin e Ali ibn Husejnit, Kasim bin Hasanit dhe të rinjve të tjerë hashimitë.

1: (shënim i përkthyesit) Bëhet fjalë për rastin kur Zoti e urdhëroi të Dërguarin që t’i ftonte të krishterët e Nexhranit t’i luteshin Zotit që mallkimi i Tij të ishte mbi ata që gënjenin në lidhje me profetin Isa. Në këtë ritual, duke u mbështetur në vargun (3:61) të Kur’anit, i Dërguari i Zotit i mori me vete Fatimenë, Aliun, Hasanin dhe Husejnin. Vargu në fjalë, thotë: “Ejani t’i marrim bijtë tanë dhe bijtë tuaj, gratë tona dhe gratë tuaja, veten tonë dhe veten tuaj e pastaj të mallkohemi e t’i lutemi Zotit që mallkimi i Tij të jetë mbi gënjeshtarët!”

15. Arritja e Imam Husejnit në Qerbela

Ditën e enjte, më 2 Muharrem të vitit 61 pas Hixhrit, Imam Husejni u ndal në vendin e quajtur Qerbela, në zonën Nejneve. Ditën e ardhshme, Umar bin Sad bin Ebi Vakkas Zuhariu arriti nga Kufeja me 4000 ushtarë, të cilët u vendosën përreth kampit të Imamit.

Sadi i takonte fisit Beni Zuhra nga Kurejshi dhe ishte i afërt me Aminen, nënën e të Dërguarit të Zotit. Babai i Umarit, Sad bin Ebi Vakkasi ishte njëri nga pesë muslimanët e parë dhe i takonte grupit që ishte bërë musliman nëpërmjet Ebu Bekrit. Ai është i mirënjohur në historinë e Islamit dhe në veçanti në lidhje me pushtimet e mëdha islame.

Umar bin Sadi dërgoi një njeri tek Imami për të kuptuar përse kishte ardhur në Irak. Imami iu përgjigj: “Vetë populli i Irakut më dërgoi letra dhe më ftoi të vija. Nëse tani nuk ju pëlqen ardhja ime, unë mund të kthehem në Hixhaz.”

Umar bin Sadi i shkroi një letër Ibn Zijadit dhe ia përcolli fjalët e Imamit. Përgjigja e Ibn Zijadit ishte: “Tani që është zënë në kthetrat tona, shpreson të shpëtojë e të ikë në Hixhaz. As që mund të bëhet fjalë për mëshirë ndaj tij. Unë me kujdes e lexova letrën tënde dhe kuptova ç’ke thënë. Thuaji Husejn ibn Aliut se ai dhe gjithë ndjekësit e tij duhet t’ia shprehin besnikërinë Jezidit. Kur ta bëjnë këtë, ne do të marrim një vendim në lidhje me ta.”

Pa kaluar shumë kohë, Umar ibn Sadi mori një letër të dytë nga Ibn Zijadi, në të cilën i kërkohej që të mos i lejonte Husejnit dhe ndjekësve të tij ta përdornin ujin, qoftë edhe një pikë të vetme prej tij. Umari menjëherë vendosi 4000 ushtarë nën komandën e Amr bin Haxhaxhit ndërmjet kampit të Husejnit dhe lumit Eufrat. Kjo ndodhi tri ditë para rënies dëshmor të Imamit. Imam Husejni kërkoi të takohej me Ibn Sadin. Ky i fundit pranoi dhe ata u takuan natën, në një vend ndërmjet dy kampeve. Diskutimi i tyre doli mjaft frytdhënës. Pas tij, Umar ibn Sadi u kthye në kamp dhe i shkroi Ibn Zijadit: “Zoti i ka shuar flakët e luftës. Ne arritëm një marrëveshje dhe çështja u vendos ashtu si është në interes të të gjithëve. Husejn ibn Aliu është gati të kthehet në Hixhaz ose të lëvizë drejt ndonjë fronti islam.” Për të bërë që Ibn Zijadi të pajtohej, Umari shtoi edhe një gënjeshtër të vogël në fjalinë e fundit.

Ibn Zijadi u qetësua dhe u ndikua nga fjalët e Umar ibn Sadit. Megjithatë, Shimr ibn Dhilxhehshen, i cili ishte i pranishëm aty, i tha:

“Po bën gabim. Duhet ta shfrytëzosh deri në fund këtë mundësi, tani që ke arritur të kesh kontroll mbi Husejnin ibn Aliun. Mos i lejo të largohet sepse s’do të kesh kurrë një mundësi të tillë.”

Ibn Zijadi iu përgjigj:

“Ke të drejtë. Atëherë ti shko në Qerbela dhe jepja Ibn Sadit këtë letër, në të cilën thuhet se Husejni dhe ndjekësit e tij duhet të dorëzohen pa kusht dhe më pas të dërgohen në Kufe. Nëse nuk pajtohen, duhet të luftohet kundër tyre. Nëse Ibn Sadi nuk është i gatshëm të luftojë kundër Husejnit, atëherë ti vetë merre me komandën e ushtrisë, preja kokën atij (Ibn Sadit) dhe ma dërgo mua!”

Në letrën që ia dërgoi Umar ibn Sadit, Ibn Zijadi shkroi:

Unë s’të kam dërguar që të jesh i mëshirshëm ndaj Husejn ibn Aliut dhe të ndërmjetësosh për t’ia shpëtuar jetën. Nëse Husejni dhe ndjekësit e tij dorëzohen, ti m’i dërgo mua. Por nëse nuk pranojnë, atëherë sulmoji dhe masakroi trupat e tyre, prejua veshët dhe hundët, sepse e meritojnë këtë. Nëse vritet Husejn ibn Aliu, kalëroni me kuaj mbi trupin e tij sepse ai është një njeri i lig, mosmirënjohës dhe problematik. Kjo s’do të thotë se unë dua ta lëndoj pas vdekjes së tij. Por kam premtuar se nëse e vras, do t’i detyroj kuajt ta shkelin. Nëse vepron sipas urdhrave të mi, do të shpërblehesh. Por nëse nuk vepron sipas tyre, jepja komandën Shimr bin Dhilxhehshenit, të cilit ia kam dhënë udhëzimet e nevojshme.

Kur Ubejdullah ibn Zijadi e shkroi këtë letër të rrezikshme dhe ia dorëzoi Shimrit, edhe Abdullah bin Ebi’l Mihal bin Hizami, një nip i Ummul Beninit (shënim: nofkë e Fatima bint Hizamit, gruas së dytë të Imam Aliut, me të cilën u martua pas vdekjes së Fatimesë; nga katër djemtë e tyre Abbas ibn Aliu dhe Osman ibn Aliu u vranë gjithashtu në Q erbela)ishte i pranishëm. Ai u ngrit dhe tha:

“O emir (udhëheqës)! Kushërinjtë e mi, Abbasi, Abdullahu, Xhaferi dhe Osmani, të gjithë bij të Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, janë bashkë me vëllain e tyre (dmth. me Husejnin). Mbase mund të shkruash një letër dhe t’u mundësosh atyre siguri.” Ibn Zijadi u pajtua.

Ç’dallim i madh që ekzistonte ndërmjet dy grupeve! Kushërinjtë e Abbas ibn Aliut, sipas mendimit të tyre, i bënin një shërbim të madh atij, duke i siguruar amnesti nga Ibn Zijadi. Por a thua Abbasi do ta shfrytëzonte këtë letër dhe ta linte në baltë vëllain, të zotin dhe udhëheqësin e tij?

Kur skllavi i Abdullahut e solli këtë letër, ai doli në shesh dhe i thirri djemtë e Ummul Beninit. Atyre u tha:

“Kushëriri juaj Abdullahu ju ka siguruar një letër amnestie nga Ibn Zijadi.”

Ai mbase mendonte se djemtë e Ummul Beninit, me ta dëgjuar këtë, do të gëzoheshin së tepërmi. Por që të gjithë iu përgjigjën njëzëri:

“Përshëndete kushëririn tonë dhe thuaji se s’kemi nevojë për sigurinë që do të na japë Ibn Zijadi. Mbrojtja e Zotit është më e mirë se mbrojtja e djalit të Sumejjes.”

Kur Shimri arriti në Qerbela, ai ia dha Umar bin Sadit letrën e Ibn Zijadit dhe ata diskutuan për një kohë. Më në fund, Umari u pajtua që vetë t’i ushtronte urdhrat e Ibn Zijadit. Edhe Shimri kishte një lidhje farefisnore me Abbasin dhe me dy vëllezërit e tij. Si pasojë, edhe ai shpalli në fushëbetejë se ata ishin nën mbrojtjen e tij dhe se mund të largoheshin pa droje. Por edhe ai e mori përgjigjen e njejtë që e kishte marrë lajmëtari i Abdullahut pak më parë.

Më pas, Umar bin Sadi i hipi kalit të tij, u vendos në krye të ushtrisë dhe tha: “

O kalorës të Zotit! Hipni mbi kuaj dhe dijeni se vendi juaj është në Parajsë.”

Ironikisht, kjo ishte shprehja e njejtë, të cilën i Dërguari i Zotit e kishte përdorur në njërën nga betejat, në të cilën i kishte ftuar shokët e tij që të luftonin për ta mbrojtur Islamin. Tani, më 9 Muharrem të vitit 60 pas Hixhrit, Ibn Sadi i shqiptonte të njejtat fjalë për të luftuar kundër nipit dhe pasardhësit legjitim të të Dërguarit, bashkë me gjithë familjen e mbetur të tij. Atë çast, Imam Husejni ishte ulur para çadrës së tij, me shpatën në njërën dorë, duke fjetur me ballin e mbështetur mbi gjunj. Pas pak, zhurma e ushtrisë armike që afrohej e zgjoi. Zejnebja, motra e tij, shkoi tek Imami e shqetësuar dhe i tha:

“Vëlla, a nuk e dëgjon zhurmën e kësaj ushtrie që na ka ardhur aq pranë?”

Imami e ngriti kokën nga gjunjët dhe i tha:

“Tani e pashë në ëndërr të Dërguarin dhe ai më tha se do shkoja pranë tij.”

Me ta dëgjuar këtë, Zejnebja e goditi fytyrën e saj duke qarë:

“Mjerë unë!”

Imami e qetësoi:

“Motër, mos u pikëllo! Ji e qetë sepse Zoti ka për t’të bekuar.”

Në ndërkohë arriti Abbasi, e lajmëroi Imam Husejnin për zhvillimet e fundit dhe e pyeti se ç’duhej të bënin. Imam Husejni i kërkoi që t’i hipte kalit të tij dhe t’i pyeste përse po i sulmonin tani.

Abbasi iu afrua ushtrisë armike, i shoqëruar nga njëzet kalorës të tjerë, në mesin e të cilëve edhe Zuhajr ibn Kajni dhe Habib ibn Mezahir Esadiu. Me të arritur, menjëherë i pyeti për arsyen e ardhjes së tyre. Ata u përgjigjën: “Kemi marrë urdhra nga udhëheqësi ynë. Ju ose do të dorëzoheni sakaq ose do të luftojmë kundër juve.” Abbasi u përgjigj:

“Mos u ngutni! Më lejoni ta lajmëroj Imamin për këto gjëra.”

Ndërkohë që Abbasi shkoi për ta lajmëruar Imam Husejnin për zhvillimet, kalorësit e tjerë qëndruan para ushtrisë armike dhe filluan t’i këshillonin. Imam Husejni i tha Abbasit:

“Shko tek ta dhe kërkoju që, po të jetë e mundur, ta shtyjnë sulmin deri nesër, që të mundemi natën ta kalojmë duke iu lutur Zotit dhe duke i kërkuar mëshirë dhe falje. Zoti e di sa dua ta fal namazin, ta lexoj Kur’anin dhe t’i lutem për mëshirë.”

Ushtria armike disi u pajtua që t’i jepte kohë deri nesër Imamit dhe miqve të tij. Ata e shfrytëzuan këtë mundësi dhe u përgatitën për të rënë dëshmor. Ai i sprovoi edhe njëherë ndjekësit e tij. Po të kishte ende ndonjë njeri që nuk ishte i sigurt për fundin e kësaj rruge, ai ia bëri me dije se për të s’kishte mbetur rrugë tjetër përveç vdekjes dhe vetësakrificës. Ai u kërkoi që ata që s’kishin ardhur për të vdekur të shkonin dhe t’ua linin hapur fushëbetejën atyre që kërkonin të ishin dëshmorë në rrugë të Zotit dhe që nuk i jepnin fare vlerë jetës së tyre.

Në lidhje me këtë, Imam Zejnul Abidin Ali ibn Husejni, Imami i katërt, i cili e kishte shoqëruar të atin në këtë rrugëtim, përcjell:

Babai im i thirri ndjekësit e tij pas perëndimit të diellit dhe u foli atyre. Ndonse isha i sëmurë, unë arrita ta dëgoja fjalimin e tij.”

Duhet të mbahet mend se ky fjalim u mbajt nga në njeri, i cili kishte më pak se njëqind përkrahës përballë një ushtrie që numëronte rreth 20 mijë vetë. Imami e dinte mirë se nuk mund të dorëzohej dhe t’i bindej një njeriu si Jezidi. Ai e dinte gjithashtu se armiku nuk do ta linte të qetë dhe se kjo punë nuk do të mbaronte pa luftë dhe pa vrasjen e tij dhe të ndjekësve të tij. Edhe përkundër gjithë kësaj, ai u foli njerëzve të tij me besim dhe me vendosmëri të plotë. Ai u tregoi atyre se dita e ardhshme do të ishte dita e rënies dëshmor. Secili prej tyre mund ta merrte një anëtar të familjes së tij dhe të largohej nga kjo fatkeqësi, për të shkuar më pas në qytetin nga kishin ardhur. Në fund të fundit, armiku e kërkonte vetëm Husejnin dhe pasi ta kishte mundur atë, nuk do të kishte punë me askë tjetër.

16. Fjalimi i Imam Husejnit në natën para Ashura-së

Imami tha:

I falënderohem Zotit dhe Atë e lëvdoj në kohë të mirash e fatkeqësish. Zoti im! Ty të takon falënderimi që na nderove me Profetësinë, që na mësove Kur’anin, na bëre ta kuptojmë fenë tënde, na dhe sy, veshë dhe zemra, na mbajte larg njollave të politeizmit e na mundësove të të falënderojmë për bekimet e Tua. S’kam parë ndjekës më besnikë e më të sinqertë se ndjekësit e mi dhe s’kam parë farefis më të sjellshëm e më të mirë se farefisi im. Zoti ju shpërbleftë të gjithëve! Ka ardhur dita e luftës sonë kundër kësaj ushtrie. Të githëve ju lejoj të largoheni. Të gjithë jeni të lirë për të shkuar dhe mund ta shfrytëzoni errësirën e natës për të ikur.

Ky fjalim është përcjellur nga Shejh Mufidi, nga Taberi, nga Ebu’l-Faraxhi dhe nga Ibn Ethiri por asnjëri prej tyre nuk ka shkruar se ndonjëri nga ndjekësit e Imamit u largua në këtë rast. Ata që do të iknin kishin ikur tashmë me ta marrë lajmin e vrasjes së Muslim ibn Akilit, Haniut, Kajs bin Mesharit dhe Abdullah bin Jektarit. Dora hyjnore i kishte larguar frikacakët nga rrethi i Imamit.

Pas fjalimit të tij në natën e Ashura-së, historianët e mëdhenj s’kanë shënuar asgjë tjetër veçse vetësakrificë dhe vendosmëri tek ndjekësit e Imamit. Që të gjithë kanë shkruar se kur Imami e mbaroi fjalën e tij dhe insistoi që të gjithë të largoheshin për të shpëtuar, vëllezërit, bijtë, nipërit dhe bijtë e Abdullah ibn Xhaferit, të prirë nga Abbas ibn Aliu, i thanë njëzëri: “A duhet të shkojmë e të jetojmë pas teje? I lutemi Zotit që kurrë të mos vijë ajo ditë që ti të vritesh e ne të mbesim gjallë!”

Më pas, Imami u kthye drejt pasardhësve të Akilit dhe u tha:

“O fëmijë të Akilit! Mjafton për ju që Muslimi u vra. Tani jeni të lirë për të shkuar.”

Përgjigja e tyre ishte:

“I lëvduar qoftë Zoti! Po ta lëmë prijësin tonë dhe më të mirin e kushërinjve tanë e të ikim pa luftuar me shpatët, me shigjetat dhe me shtizat tona, ç’do të thonë njerëzit? Betohemi në Zotin se s’do të bëjmë një gjë të tillë. Përkundrazi, ne do ta japim jetën tonë dhe pasurinë në rrugë të Zotit për të të ndihmuar ty. Me ty kemi për të luftuar derisa ta arrijmë nderin e të rrënit dëshmor. Ç’turp të jetohet një jetë pa ty!”

Pas tyre, Muslim bin Avsaxha u ngrit në këmbë dhe tha:

“Po ta tërheqim përkrahjen tonë dhe të të lëmë vetëm para armikut, ç’arsyetim do të kemi para Zotit? Betohem në Zotin se s’kemi për të ikur dhe për të të lënë. Do ta ngul shtizën time në gjoksin e armiqve dhe do ta shuaj etjen e shpatës sime me gjakun e tyre.Dhe kur të mos kem armë për të luftuar, me gurë kam për t’i goditur. Për Zotin s’kemi për të të lënë, që Zoti të shohë se në mungesë të të Dërguarit të Tij, ne e kemi ruajtur të drejtën e djalit të të Dërguarit. Për Zotin, edhe sikur ta dija se shtatëdhjetë herë do të vritem, shtatëdhjetë herë do të digjem në zjarr, shtatëdhjetë herë do më shpërndahet hiri në ajër dhe sërish do të vij në jetë për të vdekur nga e para, s’kam për të të lënë. Atëherë përse të të lë kur e di se vetëm njëherë do të vritem dhe më pas do të nderohem, do të jem i lumtur dhe i lartësuar përgjithmonë.”

Pas fjalimit të Muslim ibn Avsaxhas, Zuhajr bin Kajn Baxhaliu u ngrit. Ai ishte njeriu i njejtë, i cili njëherë e një kohë kishte qenë armik i Husejnit, kishte qëndruar larg tij në rrugën për në Irak dhe nuk kishte dashur ta takonte fare. Megjithatë, Zoti kishte dëshiruar që Zuhejri të binte dëshmor në rrugën e Tij, duke e ndjekur Imam Husejnin, që të nderohej përgjithmonë dhe emri i tij të mbetej i lavdishëm në historinë e Ashura-së. Ai tha:

“Për Zotin, do të kisha dashur të vdisja njëmijë herë e të ringjallesha secilën herë, që të mund të bëhesha një mjet me të cilin Zotin do t’të mbronte ty dhe familjen tënde.”

Edhe disa të tjerë thanë fjalë të ngjashme. Imami iu lut Zotit që t’i bekonte të gjithë dhe u kthye në çadrën e tij.

Imam Ali ibn Husejni ka thënë:

“Në nata para ditës kur babai im u vra, unë isha i sëmurë dhe halla ime Zejnebja kujdesej për mua. Babai im ishte tërhequr në çadrën e tij dhe vetëm Xhaun bin Xhauni, ish-skllavi i Ebu Dherr Giffariut ishte me të. Xhauni ishte duke e përgatitur shpatën e tim eti, teksa ai recitonte disa vargje. Këto vargje i recitoi dy ose tri herë dhe unë kuptova ç’ishte duke thënë dhe ç’nënkuptonte me këtë.”

Në këto vargje, Imami flet në lidhje me dyfytyrësinë e botës, e cila ndonjëherë buzëqesh si një mik i afërt, i kënaq njerëzit me fytyrën e saj të këndshme dhe e bën njeriun të ndjehet sikur gjithçka do të jetë në të mirë të tij. Megjithatë, ajo menjëherë ndryshon qëndrim dhe bëhet përnjëherë krejt e huaj dhe e pabesë. Me helmin e saj, ajo e bën të hidhur atë jetë që dikur kishte qenë e ëmbël si mjalta. Ajo i largon miqtë, për të cilët njeriu është i bindur se do t’i qëndrojnë pranë gjithnjë dhe i sjell sërish ata përpara syve të tij në trajtën e armiqve të uritur për gjak e për luftë.

Ç’ngjan nesër askush s’e di

Kush e humb forcën e kush lavdinë...

Kush s’e humbi lojën në të gjallë të tij

e kush karshi kohës s’e humbi fuqinë?

Duke i recituar këto vargje, Imami tregonte se ditën tjetër shumë njerëz do të përballeshin me vdekjen. Askush s’mund t’ia marrë vendin tjetrit përballë valëve të fatit. Fundi i çdo njeriu është në duart e Zotit. Çdo krijesë domosdo do ta kalojë këtë rrugë. Ky nuk është vetëm fati i Imam Husejnit dhe i ndjekësve të tij por edhe i të gjitha krijesave në botë. Në mënyrë të pashmangshme, gjithnjë vjen dita kur bota kthehet kundër teje.

Imami i katërt thotë:

Kuptova se babai im donte t’ua bëjë me dije njerëzve se do të binte dëshmor. Kur e kuptova këtë, thuase u mbyta në lot por arrita ta rimarr veten. Kuptova se së shpejti do na gjente një fatkeqësi. Në ndërkohë, edhe halla ime Zejnebja i dëgjoi të njejtat gjëra dhe si një grua që është, e humbi durimin dhe nuk e kontrollonte dot veten. U ngrit papritur dhe shkoi tek i vëllai pa e veshur mbulesën e saj dhe i tha: “Oh më mirë të vdisja më parë sesa të mbetesha pa vëlla! O pasardhës i të vdekurve dhe streha e të mbijetuarve! Sot është dita kur do të mbetem pa nënë, pa baba e pa vëlla.” Me ta parë motrën e tij në këtë gjendje të shqetësuar, Imam Husejni tha: “Ki durim motër! Mos lejo që Djalli të të detyrojë ta humbësh veten!”

Mund të thuhet se këto fjalë të Imamit ishin për të motrën një mësim që do ta përgatiste atë për t’u përballur me sfidat që do të vinin më pas në Kufe dhe në Damask. Ishte pikërisht Zejnebja që do të duhej ta merrte përsipër rolin e udhëheqësisë së kësaj lëvizjeje pas vdekjes së Imam Husejnit dhe deri në kthimin e Ehl-i Bejtit në Medine. Pikërisht me këto fjalë, Imami ia dorëzonte asaj këtë detyrë të shenjtë. Imami i tha: “Ki durim motër! Mos lejo që Djalli të të detyrojë ta humbësh veten!” Me fjalë të tjera, ai thoshte: njihe vetveten dhe mos e harro personalitetin dhe rëndësinë që ke në këtë lëvizje! Detyra që duhet ta kryesh nuk është më e lehtë se ajo që duhet ta kryej unë.

Këtë detyrë ti mund ta kryesh vetëm nëpërmjet madhështisë shpirtërore që ke trashëguar nga prindërit e tu Aliu dhe Fatimeja. Nëse sot po e humb durimin me të dëgjuar disa vargje prekëse, si do t’i durosh ndodhitë e nesërme? Si do të mbash më pas fjalime në pazarët e Kufes e të Damaskut, me një vendosmëri të palëkundur, duke e thënë atë që duhet të thuhet për ta qartësuar atë që mbeti fshehur nga njerëzit. Si do t’ua tregosh veprimet e liga armiqve të Ehl-i Bejtit dhe ta zbulosh fytyrën e vërtetë të qeverisjes së bijve të Ebu Sufjanit?

Me këto fjalë të pakta, Imami i dhe një mësim të mirë të motrës. Edhe atij iu mbushën sytë me lot dhe tha: “Ç’të bëj moj motër? Ti vetë e sheh se me çfarë përballem dhe çfarë ushtrie ka ardhur për të më vrarë.” Pas kësaj, Zejnebja tha disa fjalë prekëse dhe i humbi ndjenjat.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

17. Mëngjesi i Ashura-së

Gjatë natës së Ashura-së, Imami dhe ndjekësit e tij e kaluan kohën në adhurim, i kërkuan mëshirë Zotit dhe recituan lutje. Kur natës i erdhi fundi, dita e lavdisë kishte arritur. Në veprën “el-Irshad” të Shejh Mufidit dhe në historinë e Taberiut është shkruar se pas namazit të sabahut, Imami i rradhiti ushtarët e tij, prej të cilëve 32 ishin kalorës dhe 40 ishin këmbësorë. Komandën e krahut të djathtë të ushtrisë ia dha Zuhajr bin Kajnit dhe atë të krahut të majtë Habib bin Mezahirit. Flamurin e ushtrisë ia dorëzoi Abbasit.

Edhe Umar bin Sadi i rradhiti trupat e tija. Komandën e krahut të djathtë ia dha Amr bin Haxhaxh Zubejdiut, atë të krahut të majtë Shimr bin Dhilxhehshenit dhe komandën e kalorësisë Azra bin Kajs Ahmediut. Komandant i këmbësorëve ishte Shith bin Rabie.

Ditën e Ashura-së, Imami u foli njerëzve dhe mbajti disa fjalime. Dhe secilën herë që do të mbante një fjalim, ai iu lut Zotit duke kërkuar udhëzim prej Tij. Të gjitha fjalimet dhe lutjet e Imamit kanë një bukuri të theksuar letrare dhe janë tejet të qarta. Ai u foli ushtarëve të armikut me një mendje shumë të qetë, sikur ata të ishin miqtë dhe ndjekësit e tij, ndonse e dinte se fill pas atyre fjalëve, ata njerëz të njejtë do ta sulmonin me 30 mijë shtiza dhe do ta vrisnin.

Këto fjalime u mbajtën nga një gojëtar i etur i cili s’kishte ujë as sa për t’i lagur buzët. Ishte një gojëtar, i cili e dinte se pas një kohë të shkurtër, gratë dhe fëmijët e tij do të robëroheshin nga armiqtë e tij të pamëshirshëm.

Imam Ali ibn Husejni ka thënë:

“Djali i vajzës së Profetit u vra teksa ishte i uritur e i etur.”

Është vërtet e çuditshme që një orator i etur dhe i uritur të mbajë fjalim para mijëra armiqve të tij që ishin mbledhur për ta vrarë. Ndonse kishte shumë arsye për ta shqetësuar, ai flet në një mënyrë tërësisht të rrjedhshme dhe të qartë. Ai flet me një mendje tejet të qetë dhe me guxim. Gjithë ç’thotë është e mençur dhe e logjikshme dhe vetëm shumë rrallë shpreh dëshpërim dhe pikëllim.

Teksa ndjekësit e tij vriten gjithkah përreth dhe teksa bie numri i njerëzve që e rrethojnë, fjalimet e tija bëhen gjithë më të rrjedhshme dhe ai vetëm sa shfaq më tepër guxim dhe qetësi. Ku mund të gjendet një gojëtar i tillë në historinë e njerëzimit? Një gojëtar pa përkrahës dhe krejt i vetëm, fjalimet e të cilit nuk ndikohen nga kushtet dhe i cili me gjithë ato shqetësime dhe lodhje mendore, mbetet krejtësisht i qetë dhe i vendosur.

18. Lutja e Imamit në mëngjesin e Ashura-së

Në mëngjesin e Ashura-së, kur kalorësia armike filloi ta sulmonte ushtrinë e Imamit, ai i ngriti duart drejt qiejve dhe u lut:

Zoti im! Prej Teje varem në çdo fatkeqësi dhe në çdo të keqe. Në çdo vështirësi që më del përpara, Ti je shpëtimi dhe streha ime. Aq vështirësi ka patur që më kanë dobësuar zemrën e zgjidhje s’kam gjetur dot. E sot s’më ndihmuan miqtë, ndërkohë që armiku i gëzohet fatkeqësisë sime. Por kur pushova së kërkuari ndihmë nga gjithkush tjetër veç Teje, ti më dhe qetësi dhe shpëtim nga vështirësitë. Prej Teje vjen çdo bekim dhe prej Teje shpresohet përherë.

19. Fjalimi i Imam Husejnit përballë ushtrisë së Jezidit

Pas kësaj lutjeje, Imami i hipi një deveje dhe u foli njerëzve me zë të lartë, në mënyrë që shumica prej tyre ta dëgjonin. Ai tha:

O njerëz të Irakut! Më dëgjoni dhe mos u ngutni për të më vrarë, që të mund ta them atë që kam për të thënë dhe ta tregoj arsyen e ardhjes sime në Irak. Nëse e pranoni arsyetimin tim, nëse e besoni atë që e them dhe silleni ndaj meje në mënyrë të drejtë, do ta keni zgjedhur rrugën e përparimit dhe s’do të keni kurrfarë arsyeje për të më vrarë. Dhe nëse nuk e pranoni arsyetimin tim dhe devijoni nga rruga e drejtësisë, atëherë mendohuni mirë para se të më vrisni dhe mos e bëni këtë gjë pa menduar. Përkrahësi im është Zoti i Gjithëfuqishëm që e ka shpallur Kur’anin. Dhe Ai i mbron ata që e meritojnë mbrojtjen e Tij.

Kur arriti deri në këtë pikë, Imami i dëgjoi vajtimet e grave të familjes së tij, të cilat po e dëgjonin fjalimin. Me ta dëgjuar zërin e tyre, Imami i tha Abbasit:

“Shko dhe heshti këto gra! Shumë do të kenë për të vajtuar më pas.”

Kur zëri i grave nuk dëgjohej më deri tek Imami, ai e lëvdoi Zotin dhe iu lut Atij që t’i mëshironte ëngjëjt dhe profetët. Ai foli me një gjuhë shumë të rrjedhshme dhe të qartë, ashtu siç nuk kishte folur asnjë orator para tij dhe siç nuk do të fliste asnjë orator më pas:

O njerëz! Më shihni dhe kuptojeni se kush jam! Mbase atëherë do të zgjoheni e do të vini ne vete. Duhet të mendoheni mirë se sa është e lejuar që të më vrisni dhe të mos ma shfaqni respektin që e meritoj. A nuk jam unë djali i vajzës së Profetit tuaj? A nuk është babai im ai që është trashëgimtar (vasi) i Profetit, kushëri i tij dhe personi i parë që besoi në Zotin dhe e dëshmoi atë që kishte sjellë Muhammedi? A nuk është Hamza, Prijësi i Dëshmorëve, xhaxhai im? A nuk është xhaxhai im edhe Xhafer el-Tajjari, ai dëshmor me dy krahë zogu në Parajsë? A s’e keni dëgjuar atë që i Dërguari ka thënë për mua dhe tim vëlla: “Këta dy bijtë e mi janë prijësit e të rinjve të parajsës.”Nëse pranoni se po e them të vërtetën, sa mirë për ju. Betohem në Zotin se e di që Zoti nuk i do gënjeshtarët dhe unë kurrë s’kam gënjyer. Por nëse s’i besoni fjalët e mia, atëherë dëshmoni se janë gabim! Në mesin tuaj ka akoma shokë të Profetit, të cilët mund t’i vërtetojnë fjalët e mia. Pyeteni Xhabir ibn Abdullah Ensariun, Ebu Said Khudriun, Nahl bin Sadin, Zejd bin Erkami ose Enes bin Malikun! A nuk mjaftojnë këto thënie të Profetit për ta parandaluar vrasjen time nga ana juaj? Nëse dyshoni për këto hadithe, a dyshoni edhe se unë jam djali i vajzës së Profetit? Betohem në Zotin se ndërmjet lindjes e perëndimit s’ka tjetër nip të Profetit, as në mesin tuaj dhe as diku tjetër.

Më thoni sinqerisht në kam vrarë dikë në mesin tuaj që kërkoni të hakmerreni! Mos vallë ua kam vjedhur pasurinë dhe tani po e kërkoni? A ju kam lënduar që po kërkoni shpagim?

Megjithatë, asnjëri prej tyre nuk doli të përgjigjej. Si pasojë, Imami i thirri me emër disa prej tyre dhe u tha:

O Shabath bin Rabie! O Haxhar bin Abxhar! O Kajs bin Eshath! O Jezid bin Harith! A nuk më shkruat ju në letrat tuaja dhe a nuk më thatë se frytet ishin pjekur, se tokat ishin gjelbëruar dhe se ushtarët e mi prej Iraku ishin të gatshëm për ta sakrifikuar jetën për mua? A nuk më shkruat ju se unë duhet të vija menjëherë drejt Irakut?

Taberiu ka shkruar se si përgjigje, ata thanë se nuk kishin shkruar kurrfarë letre dhe se nuk ishin në dijeni të diçkaje të tillë. Ishte kulmi i hipokrizisë. Të njejtët njerëz që e kishin ftuar Imamin me letrat e tyre dhe i kishin nëshkruar këto letra, tani po luftonin kundër tij pa u turpëruar fare dhe thonin se nuk i kishin dërguar letrat.

Këtu do të bëjmë një përshkrim të njërit nga këta njerëz, që të mund lexuesi të kuptojë deri ku mund të shkojë dashuria për këtë botë dhe mungesa e vetëdijes njerëzore.

Shabath bin Rabia, personi që ishte njëri nga komandantët e ushtrisë së Irakut dhe njëri nga vrasësit e Imam Husejnit, dikur kishte qenë muezzin i Saxha-së, një pozitë të cilën e mori përsipër kur kjo e fundit shpalli se ishte profete. Megjithatë, kur Saxha-ja dështoi në misionin e saj, ky njeri e pranoi Islamin dhe më pas u përfshi në vrasjen e Osmanit. Pas kësaj, ai u bë një ndjekës i Aliut. Por pa kaluar shumë kohë, ky njeri u revoltua kundër tij duke u bërë një kundërshtar i përbetuar dhe duke iu bashkangjitur kampit khavarixh. Por edhe atje nuk qëndroi gjatë. Pas një kohe u largua nga khavarixhët dhe u fsheh. Në vitin 61 pas Hixhrit, ai me shumë zell shërbeu në vrasjen e Imam Husejnit dhe të ndjekësve të tij në Qerbela. Dhe më pas, kur Mukhtar bin Ebi Ubejd Thakafiu u kryengrit për t’u hakmarrë për vrasjen e Imam Husejnit, edhe Shabathi iu bashkangjit atij, ndonse kishte qenë vetë njëri nga vrasësit e Imamit. Më vonë, po ky njeri do të bëhej komandanti i forcave të sigurisë në Kufe. Thuhet se u përfshi edhe në vrasjen e Mukhtar bin Ebi Ubejdit. Vdiq në vitin 80 pas Hixhrit.

Imami vijoi me fjalën e tij:

Për Zotin s’kam për t’u shprehur besnikëri këtyre njerëzve si një njeri i dobët dhe i pashpresë. Unë s’kam për të ikur nga fushëbeteja si një skllav teksa jam duke luftuar kundër mizorëve. Tek Zoti strehohem nga e liga që mund të më vijë prej juve dhe prej çdo njeriu të paditur që s’beson në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Në ndërkohë, beteja po fillonte dalngadalë. Umar bin Sadi e nxorri harkun e tij, hodhi një shigjetë drejt ushtrisë së Imam Husejnit dhe tha: “Dëshmoni para Ibn Zijadit se unë e fillova i pari betejën.” 

Luftime të ashpra u zhvilluan deri në mesditë, kur ishin vrarë tashmë shumica e ndjekësve të Imamit. Imami e fali namazin e drekës bashkë me ata ushtarë që i kishin mbetur. Luftimet vazhduan me shumë ashpërsi, derisa të gjithë të rinjtë e fisit Hashim u vranë njëri pas tjetrit. Në këtë betejë, edhe fëmijë të vegjël dhe madje foshnja e patën nderin të binin dëshmorë. Dhe dalngadalë erdhi edhe çasti që do ta ndryshonte rrjedhën e historisë.

Numri i dëshmorëve në betejën e Qerbelasë nuk dihet saktësisht. Por zakonisht është pranuar mendimi se shtatëdhjetë e dy vetë u vranë bashkë me Imam Husejnin. Taberiu shkruan se shtatëdhjetë e dy ndjekës të Imam Husejnit u vranë atë ditë. Shejh Mufidi ka shkruar se Amr bin Sadi ia dërgoi Ibn Zijadit kokën e Imam Husejnit dhe përveç kësaj urdhëroi që kokët e ushtarëve të tjerë të priteshin. Numri i kokëve të prera ishte shtatëdhjetë e dy.

Për më tepër, në “zijaratin” (homazhin) e përcjellur në veprën “Ikbal” të Sejjid bin Tavusit, janë përmendur 72 emra si dëshmorë të Qerbelasë. Ky “zijarat” i cili daton në vitin 252 nga regjioni i Samarras në Irak, duhet të ketë ardhur nga Imam Hasan Askeriu dhe jo nga Imam Mehdiu sepse atë vit, Imam Mehdiu nuk kishte lindur akoma dhe babai i tij Hasan Askeriu jetoi edhe tetë vite më pas deri në vitin 260. Në këtë “zijarat” janë përmendur emrat e dëshmorëve të Qerbelasë, fillimisht shtatëmbëdhjetë dëshmorët e familjes Hashim dhe më pas edhe pesëdhjetë e pesë dëshmorët e tjerë që ishin ndjekës të Imam Husejnit.

Që të mund të kuptohet se si kaq pak njerëz arritën të kryenin një lëvizje kaq mbresëlënëse dhe të përjetshëme, duhet fillimisht të hulumtohet me kujdes mënyra e tyre e veprimit. Sikur Imam Husejni dhe ndjekësit e tij të kishin patur një motiv material dhe po të ishin vrarë si njerëz të rëndomtë, emri i tyre kurrë s’do të fitonte një madhështi të tillë. Për më tepër, vetë trajta e kësaj lëvizjeje flet qartë se ajo nuk ishte e prirë nga dëshirat tokësore dhe nga motivet personale. Rëndësia që kjo lëvizje ka në historinë e Islamit dhe madje në historinë e botës buron pikërisht nga shkaqet që i kemi shpjeguar më sipër, gjegjësisht nga gjendja e atëhershme e botës së Islamit, e cila e detyronte Imamin të kryengritej dhe ta sakrifikonte jetën e tij për hir të sigurisë së vetë Islamit.

20. Fjalimi i Imam Ali ibn Husejnit në Kufe

Përcillet se Imami i katërt mbajti një fjalim edhe në Kufe. Pasi u bëri shenjë njerëzve që ta dëgjonin, ai tha:

O njerëz! Kushdo që më njeh, më njeh dhe ai që nuk më njeh le ta dijë se unë jam djali i atij njeriu që u çnderua, i atij njeriu pronat e të cilit u plaçkitën dhe gratë e fëmijët e të cilit u zunë rob...

Sikur Imami i katërt të mos e fillonte fjalimin e tij duke i përmendur plaçkitjet dhe keqtrajtimet e bëra nga armiku dhe sikur vetëm dy ditë pas Qerbelasë, në një kohë kur pushteti i Jezidit gëzohej me “suksesin” e tyre, të mos i kishte shpallur hapur gjërat që kishin ndodhur vërtet, mbase kjo ngjarje nuk do të kishte një ngjyrim shumë të ndryshëm në historinë e Islamit. Mund të thuhej për shembull se familja e Husejnit u soll në Kufe dhe më pas në Siri duke u respektuar dhe pa përdorur kurrfarë force.

Megjithatë, Imami i katërt që në fjalinë e parë të fjalimit të tij e përshkroi skenën e vërtetë të tragjedisë së Qerbelasë dhe me këtë la gjurmë në zemrën e njerëzve. Pikërisht këto fjalime dhe shkrime u shënuan më pas në librat e historisë, të përpiluar në shekullin e tretë. Me këtë, umajjadët nuk arritën të ndryshonin asnjë varg të vetëm edhe përkundër fuqisë që kishin. Ata nuk arritën që këto fjalime t’i fshinin nga faqet e historisë dhe të bënin të harrohej plaçkitja e çadrave të familjes së Husejnit dhe masakrimi i trupit të tij. Pavarësisht sa u munduan, ata kurrë nuk arritën ta shlyenin këtë ndodhi nga zemra e muslimanëve.

Familja e burgosur e Imam Husejnit, me një veprimtari shumë të ngjeshur dhe të vendosur, do të ishte ajo që do ta parandalonte një harresë të tillë dhe nuk do t’u lejonte umajjadëve të manipulonin jo vetëm me faktet por as edhe me hollësitë e kësaj ndodhie. Si pasojë, veprimet e vrasësve të Imam Husejnit janë të shënuara shumë qartë në histori.

A s’kanë shkruar Shejh Mufidi dhe Taberiu se Imam Husejnit iu zhveshën dhe iu plaçkitën të gjitha rrobat pas vdekjes? Këmisha e tij u mor nga Is’hak bin Haiva. Turbanin e tij e mori Akhnas bin Marthadi dhe shpatën e mori një njeri nga fisi Beni Darm. Kajs bin Eshath bin Kajsi ia morri pelerinën. Këpucët e Imamit u nxorrën nga një njeri i quajtur Esved, i cili i takonte fisit Aud. Më pas, ushtria e Jezidit shkoi drejt çadrave dhe plaçkiti gjithë ç’gjeti, që nga veshmbathjet dhe deri tek devetë. Ata e shfaqën pangopësinë e tyre të pacipë kur ua hoqën grave edhe mbulesat e kokës. Dhe kush i shkroi vallë këto fakte historike? Ishin pikërisht fjalimet dhe thëniet e familjes së Imam Husejnit, të cilat i përcollën në mënyrë të qartë faktet e vërteta në lidhje me rastin e Qerbelasë dhe u dhanë atyre një vend në faqet e historisë. Historia islame jo vetëm që ka shënuar se Ibn Zijadi i urdhëroi Ibn Sadit që trupi i Imam Husejnit të shkelet nga kuajt, por edhe e ka përshkruar në hollësi këtë ndodhi.

Shejh Mufidi, Taberiu dhe historianët e tjerë kanë shkruar se Ibn Sadi arriti tek çadrat në çastin kur dikush dëshironte ta vriste Imam Ali ibn Husejnin. Me të ardhur, ai tha se nuk guxohej të vritej një njeri i sëmurë dhe as t’i trazoheshin gratë në çadrat e tyre. Dhe kur iu tregua Ibn Sadit se çadrat ishin plaçkitur tashmë, ai urdhëroi që gjërat e plaçkitura t’u riktheheshin pronarëve të tyre.

Megjithatë, asnjeri nuk erdhi për t’i kthyer gjërat që i kishte marrë.

Më pas, për t’iu bindur urdhrit të Ibn Zijadit, Umar ibn Sadi kërkoi vullnetarë që do të ecnin me kuajt e tyre mbi trupin e Imam Husejnit. Ai ishte një njeri i kujdesshëm dhe nuk i urdhëroi askujt që ta bënte këtë detyrë, mbase me shpresën se askush nuk do të pranonte të bënte diçka të tillë. Por ky kujdes ishte i panevojshëm dhe mundësia që shpresa e tij të realizohej ishte tejet e largët. Siç përcillet nga historianët më të mëdhenj të Islamit, dhjetë vetë dolën vullnetarë për ta bërë këtë detyrë. Ata hipën me shumë entuziazëm mbi kuajt e tyre dhe e kryen detyrën ashtu siç ishte urdhëruar. Edhe emrat e bishave të tilla të pandjenja janë shënuar në histori dhe të gjithë janë përmendur nga historianët muslimanë. Taberiu dhe Shejh Mufidi i kanë përmendur këta njerëz dhe kanë shkruar se njëri prej tyre ishte Is’hak bin Haiva Hazremiu, i cili e kishte vjedhur këmishën e Imam Husejnit dhe tjetri Akhnas bin Murthadi, i cili ia kishte vjedhur turbanin.

Sikur Imam Sexhxhadi të kishte heshtur për shkak të sëmundjes së tij, për shkak të lodhjes ose për shkak të burgimit të mundimshëm dhe sikur Ummu Kulthumi dhe Zejnebja të mos kishin mbajtur fjalime në Kufe, kush tjetër do të mund ta parandalonte manipulimin që umajjadët do t’ia bënin historisë së Islamit, duke e rrëfyer si lavdi këtë turp të madh të tyre?

Këta fjalime u mbajtën nga persona që e dinin mirë se ç’ishin duke thënë dhe që i peshonin shumë mirë fjalët e tyre. Megjithatë, të tjerët nuk ishin të aftë për të kuptuar se ishin pikërisht këto fjalime të Ehl-i Bejtit, të mbajtura atëherë nëpër pazare, në xhami dhe në mbledhje të ndryshme, që do t’i jepnin fuqi tragjedisë së Qerbelasë dhe që do të kishin një ndikim të jashtëzakonshëm në mendimin islam. Pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve të asaj kohe nuk shihnin tjetër tek këta fjalime përveç vajtimit të të afërmve të një të vrari. Ata nuk ishin të vetëdijshëm për faktin se familja e Imam Husejnit ishte duke e luajtur rolin e saj hyjnor në këtë kryengritje.

Detyra e nisur nga Imam Husejni nuk mund të përfundohej pa shpjegimin dhe pa interpretimin e bërë nga familja e tij. Ekzistonte gjithnjë rreziku që kjo ekspeditë hyjnore, e cila ishte udhëhequr nga disa prej njerëzve më të shenjtë të Islamit, me kalimin e kohës të kuptohej si një lëvizje materiale, e prirë nga interesat. Në rrethana të tilla, gjendja e vërtetë do të ishte fshehur nga muslimanët dhe nga gjeneratat e tyre vijuese, duke lënë pas vetëm tregime të trilluara. Pikërisht për këtë arsye, Ali ibn Husejni e shpërfilli pikëllimin dhe sëmundjen e tij, njësoj siç do të bënte edhe Zejnebja, motra e Husejnit. Në vend që të shfaqeshin si njerëz të dëshpëruar e të pashpresë, ata u përqëndruan në misionin e tyre për t’i informuar njerëzit në lidhje me të vërtetat e Qerbelasë, duke e shfrytëzuar çdo mundësi për këtë qëllim. Ata ishin aq të përqëndruar në këtë qëllim, sa edhe kur dikush i ofendonte në mënyra të ndryshme, ata e shfrytëzonin rastin dhe e përdornin atë si një arsyetim për të biseduar me njerëzit e tillë dhe për t’ua treguar të vërtetën. Në këtë mënyrë, ata shumë shpesh e ndryshuan aq shumë zemrën e ofenduesve të tillë, sa shumica prej tyre u penduan menjëherë, duke u bërë ndjekës të kauzës së tyre.

Pasi e shprehu trajtimin e ashpër të armikut me disa fjalë që janë shënuar qartë në histori, Imam Ali ibn Husejni vijoi:

Unë jam djali i atij njeriu që iu pre kokë ndanë Eufratit, ndonse s’ia kishte derdhur gjakun askujt dhe as që ia kishte marrë dikujt të drejtën. Unë jam djali i njeriut që u sulmua nga shumë njerëz dhe që u vra atëherë kur ra në tokë i sfilitur dhe i pafuqishëm për të luftuar. Kjo na mjafton neve si nder.

Me këto fjalë, Imami i katërt i nxiti njerëzit që të hulumtonin më shumë në lidhje me vrasjen tragjike të Imam Husejnit sepse të gjithë e dinin se thjesht të vriteje nuk ishte ndonjë nder i madh, i cili do t’i mjaftonte njeriut gjithë jetën e tij. Imam Zejn’ul Abidini (nofkë e Imamit të katërt) tha më tej:

Është një nder i mjaftueshëm për ne që gjaku ynë u derdh, prona jonë u plaçkit dhe gratë e fëmijët na u zunë robër.

Qëllimi i Imamit ishte që njerëzit të përsiateshin në lidhje me qëllimin e kësaj kryengritjeje, në lidhje me ambicjet e prijësit të saj dhe në lidhje me veprimet që ky i fundit kreu. Po të kishte qenë dëshira e tij që të bëhej sundues dhe në buronte kjo lëvizje thjesht nga fakti se dikush tjetër ia kishte marrë postin e sunduesit, atëherë nuk mund të thuhej se një vrasje e tillë do të sillte nder. Përkundrazi, ajo do të ishte një vdekje e turpshme. Atëherë përse thoshte Ali ibn Husejni se ky ishte një nder dhe se ky nder u mjaftonte atyre?

Me t’i dëgjuar këto fjalë, njerëzit duhet të kenë menduar se si mund të thuhej që një rast i tillë të ishte burim krenarie. Ç’krenari mund të jetë kur një njeriu i plaçkitet prona, i digjen çadrat dhe i robërohen të afërmit? Këto mund të ishin vuajtje por kurrë një burim krenarie. Fjalët e Imam Ali ibn Husejnit duhet t’i kenë detyruar njerëzit të mendojnë me thellë dhe ta kërkojnë vlerën dhe rëndësinë e kësaj kryengritjeje në historinë e Islamit, për të kuptuar se ç’thonin këta njerëz dhe ç’peshë kishin fjalët e tyre. Njerëzit donin të dinin se përse këta njerëz nuk heshtnin si të tjerët dhe nuk e pranonin ofertën që u bëhej nga pala sunduese.

Dhe fundja ç’do të humbte Imam Husejni po t’i shprehte besnikëri Jezidit dhe të jetonte i qetë dhe i nderuar në mesin e muslimanëve, pa i humbur miqtë e tij dhe pa e humbur jetën? Këto fjalë të Imam Ali ibn Husejnit i përgatitën njerëzit për të dëgjuar, e stimuluan mendimin e tyre dhe i zgjuan ata nga gjumi në të cilin ndodheshin. Kishte mbase edhe shumë njerëz të cilët iu gëzuan vrasjes së Imam Husejnit. Në fund të fundit, me vrasjen e tyre gjendja ishte kthyer në normale dhe ishte normalizuar edhe tregtia dhe udhëtimet. Gjithçka ishte kthyer në gjendjen e mëparshme.

Dhe teksa këta njerëz mendonin kështu, përnjëherë vinte djali i Husejnit dhe thoshte:

“Ata na vranë dhe plaçkitën gjithçka që kishim por kjo na mjafton neve si një nder.”

Këto fjalë të tijat e ndezën brenda njerëzve shkëndijën për të bërë hulumtime të mëtejme në lidhje me rastin e Qerbelasë.

Më pas, Imam Ali ibn Husejni vazhdoi me fjalën e tij:

O njerëz! Për Zotin më thoni a nuk i shkruat ju letra babait tim dhe më pas e tradhëtuat atë? Ju i bëtë atij premtime dhe më pas luftuat kundër tij. Zoti ju shkatërroftë! I korrshi të ligat e veprimeve tuaja në këtë botë e në tjetrën e u çnderofshi për këtë veprim tuajin! Si do të dilni para Profetit në Ditën e Gjykimit e me ç’sy do ta vështroni kur t’ju thotë: “Ju i vratë fëmijët e mi dhe më çnderuat mua. Ju s’jeni ndjekësit e mi”?

Këto fjali të Imamit e ndryshuan mendimin e popullit të Kufes, bashkë me shprehjen e qeshur të njerëzve që ishin mbledhur për të parë disa të burgosur të turpëruar. Ata u përpoqën ta përmbanin veten por nuk ia dolën. Më në fund, vajtime filluan të dëgjoheshin nga çdo anë. Njëri tha:

“Ç’të ligë që bëtë! E shkatërruat veten tuaj.”

Një tjetër iu përgjigj:

“E ç’mund të bëjmë tani?”

Teksa njerëzit po qanin dhe dënesnin, Imami foli sërish:

Zoti i bekoftë ata që e pranojnë këshillën time, veprojnë sipas saj në detyrimet e tyre ndaj Zotit, ndaj të Dërguarit të Tij dhe ndaj familjes së të Dërguarit. Është një detyrim mbi ne që ta ndjekim rrugën e tij.

Këto fjalë të shkurtra krijuan një kthim të tillë në mendimin e njerëzve sa shumë prej tyre thirrën se ishin të gatshëm t’i dëgjonin fjalët e tija dhe t’i bindeshin. Shumë prej tyre thanë se do ta përkrahnin atë dhe se do të luftonin me gjithkë që do të luftonte kundër tij.

Nga këto fjalë të tyre të përcjellura nga Ibn Tavusi, kuptohet se ata akoma s’e kishin kuptuar qëllimin e Imamit. Ata mbase mendonin se ai kishte ndërmend të luftonte dhe se po përpiqej të mobilizonte një ushtri të re. Ata nuk e kishin të qartë akoma se pjesa ushtarake e kësaj lëvizjeje kishte përfunduar dhe se tashmë s’kishte nevojë për një gjë të tillë. Pjesa e mbetur ishin këto fjalime që do ta pasqyronin ngjarjen e Qerbelasë në historinë e Islamit dhe në mendjen e muslimanëve. Për më tepër, premtimet që tani po ia jepnin Imam Ali ibn Husejnit nuk dallonin aspak nga premtimet që ia kishin dhënë më parë Imam Husejnit. Si të tilla, ato nuk kishin kurrfarë vlere dhe Imami e dinte se s’mund të mbështetej në to. Ato ishin të ngjashme me premtimet për besnikëri që Muslim ibn Akili i kishte marrë në Kufe dhe me letrat që i ishin dërguar Imam Husejnit para kësaj.

Më pas, Imam Ali ibn Husejni tha:

O njerëz tradhëtarë e të pabesë! Ju kurrë s’do të dilni faqebardhë. A doni të silleni me mua njësoj siç u sollët me paraardhësit e mi? Kurrë! Betohem në Zotin se plagët e zemrës sime s’janë shëruar akoma. Dje u vra babai im bashkë me ndjekësit e tij. Ajo që kërkoj nga ju është që të mos na përkrahni dhe as të mos na kundërshtoni. S’është për t’u habitur që u vra Husejn ibn Aliu. A nuk ishte babai i tij Aliu edhe më i mirë se Husejni por u vra megjithatë? O njerëz të Kufes! Ju e vratë Alun. Iu bëfsha kurban tim eti që ra dëshmor në breg të Eufratit. Ferri është dënimi i vrasësve të tij. Në doni të jemi të kënaqur me ju, mjafton që të hiqni dorë nga të qenit përkrahësit tanë një ditë dhe armiqtë tanë ditën tjetër.

Imami i katërt nuk mundi të fliste më shumë dhe nuk pati ndonjë mundësi tjetër për të folur deri kur e gjithë familja e Husejnit u mblodh para Ibn Zijadit. Edhe atje ai e shfrytëzoi mundësinë. Me disa fjali të shkurtra ai arriti të krijonte përshtypje tek njerëzit.

21. Imam Ali ibn Husejni në pallatin e Ibn Zijadit

Ali ibn Husejni u soll në pallatin e Ibn Zijadit dhe u detyrua të qëndronte në këmbë para tij.

“Kush je ti?”,

e pyeti Ibn Zijadi. Ai u përgjigj:

“Jam Ali ibn Husejni.”

Ibn Zijadi pyeti: “A s’e vrau Zoti Ali ibn Husejnin?” Imami ia ktheu:

“Kisha një vëlla tjetër që quhej Ali dhe njerëzit e vranë atë.” Ibn Zijad tha sërish: “Jo jo! Zoti e vrau atë.”

Imami u përgjigj me një varg kuranor:

“Zoti i merr shpirtrat kur t’ju vijë koha (Kur’an 39:42) por Ai nuk është vrasësi i tyre.”

Kur Ibn Zijadi pa se ky i burgosur i ri dhe i sëmurë do t’i përgjigjej çdo fjale të tij, u zemërua dhe i tha: “Akoma ke guxim ta kundërshtosh atë që them unë?” Më pas u urdhëroi njerëzve të tij që t’ia prisnin kokën.

Me ta dëgjuar këtë, Zejnebja u shqetësua jashtë mase. Por përgjigja e vetme e vetë Ali ibn Husejnit ishte:

“Po të më vrasësh mua, me kë ke për t’i dërguar këto gra? Pasi të më vrasësh, duhet t’i dërgosh në shoqëri të ndonjë muslimani të virtytshëm, i cili do të sillet me ta sipas urdhrave të Islamit.”

Imami nuk i kërkon Ibn Zijadit që ta falër por vetëm i thotë që gratë e familjes së Profetit t’i dërgojë në shoqëri të ndonjë njeriu që do të jetë musliman dhe i virtytshëm.

Edhe pasi u dërgua në Siri, Imam Ali ibn Husejni pati mundësi, të cilat do t’i shfrytëzonte deri në maksimum. Kur ishte i burgosur në Damask, një njeri i quajtur Ibrahim ibn Talha ibn Ubejdullah Tejmi erdhi pranë tij dhe i tha:

“O Ali ibn Husejn! Kush e fitoi këtë luftë?”

Qëllimi i tij ishte të thoshte se familja e Husejnit kishte pësuar një disfatë të tmerrshme dhe se armiqtë e tyre kishin dalë fitimarë.

Përgjigja e Imamit ishte:

“Erdhi koha e namazit. Recitoje ezanin dhe ikametin që ta dish qartë se kush ka fituar.”

Ajo që deshi të thoshte Imami ishte se ky njeri, si pjesëtar i fisit Tejm të Kurejshit, mund të ishte i lumtur për disfatën e fisit Hashim. Por për sa kohë që ishte musliman, ai do të duhej ta recitonte ezanin dhe në të dëshmonte se Muhammedi është i Dërguari i Zotit. Me këtë, Ali ibn Husejni ia bënte të qartë se ngase ata ishin pasardhësit dhe trashëgimtarët e Profetit, pa emrin e të cilit s’do të pranohej asnjë namaz i muslimanëve, lavdia do t’u takonte pikërisht atyre, pra pasardhësve të Muhammedit.

Imami ia tha këto fjalë vetëm një njeriu dhe me një ton të ulët. Por janë pikërisht këto fjalë që jehojnë në histori. Ndodh ndonjëherë që një fjali e vetme të jetë shkaku i shkrimit të shumë librave. Në atë kohë, as Ibrahimi, as Talhaja dhe as të tjerët nuk mund ta kuptonin rëndësinë e këtyre fjalëve dhe t’i kushtonin vëmendje esencës së tyre duke e tejkaluar trajtën. Por Imami e dinte mirë se edhe sikur ta thoshte vetëm këtë fjali dhe të mos fliste asgjë tjetër gjatë kohës së tij në Siri, do të ishte e mjaftueshme që t’ia arrinte qëllimit. Ata që asokohe nuk dinin ta vlerësonin si duhet këtë ndodhi, shumë shpejt do të fillonin t’i thurrnin lavde Imam Husejnit dhe ndjekësve të tij.

Imam Ali ibn Husejni pati një mundësi tjetër në hyrje të xhamisë së Damaskut, aty ku zakonisht mbaheshin të burgosurit. Një plak sirian erdhi pranë tij dhe i tha:

“I falënderohem Zotit që vrau dhe shkatërroi njerëz përçarës si ju.”

Më pas, ai filloi ta ofendonte familjen e Husejnit. Imam Ali ibn Husejni qëndroi i heshtur dhe më pas në përgjigjen e tij, nuk tha asgjë që do të ishte e pahijshme dhe madje as nuk u ankua për fjalët ofenduese që kishte përdorur plaku. Lexuesit duhet ta ketë parasysh faktin se Ali ibn Husejni ishte i sëmurë dhe se kishte udhëtuar nga Kufeja në Damask. Ai akoma e kishte të freskët dhimbjen e vdekjes së të atit dhe për më tepër, kishte arritur në një qytet që kishte qenë kryeqendra e armiqve të Ehl-i Bejtit. Siriani ofendonte, shprehte kënaqësi për dhimbjen e tij dhe e falënderonte Zotin për gjëmat që i kishin gjetur. Kush mund të qëndrojë i qetë në rrethana të tilla dhe të mos i përgjigjet një njeriu të tillë ashtu siç e meriton?

Megjithatë, Imami vazhdoi të sillej si një mësues i butë dhe i dhembshur, thuase plaku i kishte thënë vetëm fjalë të mira dhe të buta. Ai e pyeti:

“A e ke lexuar Kur’anin?” “Po”, i tha plaku.

Më pas Imami tha:

“A s’e ke lexuar vargun:

Thuaj: s’dua prej juve ndonjë shpërblim përveç dashurisë për të afërmit e mi... (Kur’a 42:23)

Plaku u përgjigj se e kishte lexuar këtë varg. Imami i tha:

“Betohem në Zotin se ne jemi të afërmit e Profetit.”

S’ka dyshim se kjo pyetje shkaktoi një stuhi në kokën e njeriut. Imami vazhdoi:

“A s’e ke lexuar vargun:

O Ehl-i Bejt! Zoti dëshiron ta largojë nga ju çdo njollë dhe t’ju pastrojë...(Kur’an 33:33)

Plaku i tha se e kishte lexuar edhe atë. Imami vazhdoi:

“Ne jemi Ehl-i Bejti, pastërtia e të cilit është dëshmuar nga Zoti.”

Pas kësaj, siriani i habitur i ngriti duart drejt qiellit dhe tha tri herë:

“O Zot! Pendohem për atë që kam bërë. O Zot! Unë jam larg armiqve të familjes së Profetit dhe larg atyre që i vranë. Nuk di si ka ngjarë që e kam lexuar Kur’anin dhe s’u kam dhënë rëndësi këtyre vargjeve.”

Një rast të ngjashëm Imam Ali ibn Husejni pati në pallatin e Jezidit, ku familja e Profetit u soll për herë të parë. Gjatë rrugëtimit nga Kufeja për në Damask, Ali ibn Husejni kishte qenë i prangosur. Me të arritur para Jezidit, i tha:

“Për hir të Zotit o Jezid! Pa mendo njëherë ç’do të thoshte Profeti po të na shihte në këtë gjendje!”

Këto fjalë patën shumë ndikim dhe shumë nga njerëzit e pranishëm qanë. Si pasojë, Jezidi urdhëroi që të hiqeshin prangat. Një pikë që vlen të theksohet është fakti se Imam Ali ibn Husejni i drejtohej Jezidit me emrin e tij dhe nuk e quante “Prijësi i besimtarëve”, siç i drejtoheshin rëndom njerëzit.

Me këtë, historia shënon qartë se familja e Profetit (Ehl-i Bejti) kurrë nuk e pranoi Jezidin si “prijës të besimtarëve” dhe si pasardhës të Profetit, madje as në kushtet kur ishin të prangosur në prani të tij. Historia dëshmon qartë se asnjëri nga pjesëtarët e familjes së Husejnit nuk iu drejtua Jezidit ndryshe veçse me emrin e tij.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

22. Fjalimi i Imam Ali ibn Husejnit në xhaminë e Damaskut

Mundësia më e mirë për Imam Ali ibn Husejnin erdhi në ditën kur kleriku zyrtar i Jezidit u ngjit në foltore dhe filloi ta mallkonte Aliun dhe pasardhësit e tij, duke i lëvduar njëkohësisht Muavijen dhe pasardhësit e Muavijes. Atëherë Imami i tha Jezidit:

“A më lejon edhe mua të ngjitem mbi këtë copë druri dhe të them disa fjalë që do ta kënaqin Zotin dhe nëpërmjet të cilave njerëzit do të fitojnë shpërblim prej Tij?”

Kjo fjali e Imamit është shumë kuptimplote. Ai nuk e quajti foltoren “foltore” por thjesht “një copë druri”. Ajo që nënkuptonte Imami ishte se jo gjithçka që kishte formën e një foltoreje dhe ku njeriu ngjitej për të mbajtur fjalim, meritonte të quhej foltore. Këto copa druri ishin mjete për t’i shkatërruar foltoret e vërteta. Folësi pararendës ishte për të vetëm një njeri që e kishte shitur besimin e tij për përfitime materiale, sepse pajtohej t’i kënaqte njerëzit duke e kundërshtuar Zotin.

Me fjalë të tjera, Ali ibn Husejni theksonte se kleriku e meritonte zemërimin hyjnor sepse Zoti kurrë s’do të ishte i kënaqur me ofendimin e një njeriu si Ali ibn Ebu Talibi.

Me fjalët “të them disa fjalë që do ta kënaqin Zotin dhe nëpërmjet të cilave njerëzit do të fitojnë shpërblim prej Tij?” Imam Ali ibn Husejni linte të kuptohetj se gjërat që i thoshte kleriku zyrtar i Jezidit mundnin vetëm t’i fundosnin njerëzit në mëkat dhe në armiqësi, pa sjellë ndonjë rezultat tjetër përveç devijimit të njerëzve. Njerëzit insistuan që Jezidi t’i lejonte Imam Ali ibn Husejnit të fliste por Jezidi nuk pranonte. Më në fund, ai tha:

“Këta janë njerëz që ushqeheshin me dituri ndërsa të tjerët ishin akoma foshnja e fëmijë. Po t’i lejoj të flasë, ai ka për të më turpëruar para njerëzve.”

Megjithatë, pas shumë insistimeve nga njerëzit e pranishëm, Imam Ali ibn Husejni u ngjit në foltore dhe mbajti një fjalim, i cili pati ndikim të madh tek dëgjuesit.

Gjatë këtij fjalimi, Imami e shpjegoi pozitën e Ehl-i Bejtit në traditën islame dhe tha:

O njerëz! Zoti na ka falur gjashtë gjëra dhe superioriteti ynë mbështetet në shtatë shtylla. Gjashtë gjërat që na ka falur janë: dituria, durimi e bujaria, mëshira, gojëtaria, guximi dhe dashuria e besimtarëve. Zoti ka dëshiruar që besimtarët të na duan dhe këtë s’e pengon kush. Askush s’mund t’i bëjë besimtarët të na urrejnë. Kurse sa për superioritetin tonë mbi të tjerët, mjafton që Muhammedi, i Dërguari i Zotit, pasardhësi i tij Ali ibn Ebu Talibi, Prijësi i Martirëve Hamza, Xhafer Tajjari, Hasani dhe Husejni dhe Mehdiu i kësaj shoqërie dhe i kohëve të mbrame janë nga ne.

Ajo që nënkuptonte Imami ishte se Jezidi duhej fillimisht t’ia merrte Ehl-i Bejtit të gjithë këto tipare dhe t’ia mveshte vetes. Vetëm pas kësaj mbase do të mund të matej me ta. Përndryshe, derisa këto ndere të Islamit t’u takonin atyre, Ehl-i Bejti kurrë s’mund të çnderohej dhe të shpërfillej.

Imami vetëm e kishte prezantuar veten e tij dhe gjendja kishte ndryshuar aq shumë sa Jezidi dhe përkrahësit e tij u detyruan t’ia ndërprisnin fjalën. Ata i thanë muezzinit që ta recitonte ezanin. Siç mund të pritej, Imam Ali ibn Husejni heshti në shenjë respekti por pak më pas, e shfrytëzoi edhe një mundësi tjetër. Kur muezzini e recitonte vargun “...dëshmoj se Muhammedi është i Dërguari i Zotit”, Imami e hoqi turbanin e tij dhe tha: “O muezzin! Për hir të këtij Muhammedi të lutem të heshtësh!” Më pas u kthye drejt Jezidit dhe i tha: “A ëshë gjyshi yt ky profet i madh ose i yni? Po të thuash se është gjyshi yt, të gjithë njerëzit do ta dijnë se gënjen. E nëse thua se ai është gjyshi im, atëherë përse e vrave tim at, përse ia plaçkite pronat dhe përse ia robërove gratë?” Më pas e lëvizi dorën, e hapi këmishën e tij dhe vazhdoi të fliste derisa njerëzit u prekën shumë dhe u shqetësuan.

23. Udhëtimet e Ehl-i Bejtit për në Kufe dhe Damask

Historia e lëvizjes së shenjtë të Imam Husejnit është njëri nga kapitujt më të lavdishëm të historisë së Islamit. Ndonse kjo periudhë është tejet e shkurtër dhe e kufizuar në aspektin kohor, ajo ishte shumë e fuqishme në aspektin e pasojave që solli. Kjo periudhë mund të thuhet se filloi në muajin Rexheb të viti 60 pas Hixhrit, me nisjen e Imam Husejnit nga Medineja dhe përfundoi me kthimin e familjes së tij në Medine, ndonse data e saktë e këtij kthimi nuk dihet, njësoj siç nuk dihet edhe kohëzgjatja e qëndrimit në Damask, data e nisjes për në Medine dhe kohëzgjatja e rrugëtimit. Për të përmbledhur, mund të themi se kur familja e Imam Husejnit u kthye në Medine, s’kishte kaluar akoma një vit nga largimi i tyre. Ata erdhën në Medine ose duke kaluar nëpër Qerbela ose drejtpërdrejt.

Rrëfimi se Ehl-i Bejti erdhi nga Siria në Irak dhe arriti në Qerbela më 20 Safar është shumë pak i besueshëm dhe për të nuk ekziston ndonjë dëshmi e fortë në librat e historisë. Ehl-i Bejti shkoi nga Medineja në Mekke në muajin Rexheb të vitit 60 pas Hixhrit dhe u nis nga Mekkeja drejt Irakut në muajin Dhulhixhxhe të po këtij viti. Në muajin Muharrem të vitit 61 pas Hixhrit, familjarët e Imam Husejnit u dërguan në Kufe si të burgosur, pas rënies dëshmor të Imam Husejnit dhe të ndjekësve të tij. Pas një qëndrimi jo shumë të shkurtër në Kufe, ata u dërguan drejt Sirisë, pas urdhrave të marrë nga Jezidi. Ata qëndruan në Siri për një kohë që nuk dihet saktë dhe më pas u kthyen në Medine.

Data e nisjes së Ehl-i Bejtit nga Kufeja për në Siri, arritja e tyre në Damask, kohëzgjatja e qëndrimit të tyre në kryeqytetin e Jezidit dhe data e nisjes nga Damasku për në Medine nuk dihen saktë. Por me një llogaritje të mbështetur në probabilitet dhe jo në informata të sigurta, mund të themi se familja e Imam Husejnit arriti në Kufe rreth datës 12 Muharrem të vitit 61 pas Hixhrit. Ata qëndruan të burgosur në Kufe rreth një muaj, gjegjësisht deri në mes të muajit Safar. Më pas u dërguan drejt Sirisë dy ose tri ditë para se të mbusheshin dyzet ditë nga vdekja e Imam Husejnit. Siç përcillet nga disa historianë, ata arritën në Damask në mesin e muajit Rebiul Evvel. Nuk ka informata të sigurta sa gjatë qëndruan në Damask, kur u nisën që aty dhe në ç’datë arritën në Medine.

Po të ekzistonte vërtet ndonjë dëshmi në lidhje me pretendimin se familja e Husejnit arriti në Qerbela në ditën e dyzetë pas vdekjes së tij, sërish do të duhej të pranonim se kjo ishte gjatë rrugëtimit të tyre për në Siri dhe jo gjatë kthimit në Medine. Kjo është kështu ngase, siç kanë shkruar disa historianë, Ehl-i Bejti dërgua për në Siri kur kishin kaluar vetëm 2-3 ditë nga gjysma e parë e muajit Safar. Sipas kësaj, versioni më i mundshëm është që ata të kenë kaluar nëpër Qerbela dhe t’u kenë bërë homazh dëshmorëve të tyre më 20 Safar dhe më pas të kenë shkuar drejt Damaskut. Por edhe për këtë pretendim nuk ka dëshmi të besueshme dhe vetëm informata të përafërta mund të gjenden në librat e historisë.

Nuk është shumë e mundshme që Ehl-i Bejti të ketë arritur në Siri, të jetë nisur nga Damasku ose të ketë arritur në Medine në ditën e dyzetë pas vdekjes së Imam Husejnit. Andaj është e këshillueshme që gjëra të tilla të pabaza të mos rrëfehen kur bëhet fjalë për rastin e Qerbelasë dhe të përdoren vetëm informatat e dhëna në burimet e besueshme. As Imami i katërt dhe as familja e Imam Husejnit nuk erdhën në Qerbela në ditën e dyzetë të vdekjes së Imam Husejnit (e cila njihet me emrin “Erbain”). Në rrëfimet e përcjellura në lidhje me homazhet që Xhabiri dhe Atijje ia bënë varrit të Imam Husejnit në këtë ditë, nuk është përmendur kurrë se ata janë takuar me Imamin e katërt ose me familjen e tij. Ky tregim është shpikur me kalimin e kohës.

Vetëm Sejjid ibn Tavusi, në kundërshtim me dëshmitë e tjera historike dhe gjeografike, ka shkruar se në kthimin nga Damasku për në Medine, Ehl-i Bejti kaloi nëpër Irak, në vendin ku ndaheshin rrugët e Hixhazit dhe Irakut (një vend i paidentifikuar akoma) dhe se dyzet ditë pas vrasjes së Imam Husejnit, arritën në Qerbela. S’ka dyshim se Sejjid ibn Tavusi ishte një njeri i madh. Allame Hilli ka dëshmuar për veprat e tija të mëdha dhe për faktin se kishte një status të lartë mes dijetarëve. Megjithatë, parë nga këndvështrimi historik, është e pamundur të pranohet ky pretendim i tij i pavërtetuar, të cilin mbase nuk e besonte edhe ai vetë. Sido që të jetë, kjo çështje kërkon hulumtim të mëtejmë.

Është krejt në kundërshtim me arsyen e shëndoshë që të pranohet ndonjë gjë pa u hulumtuar, pa u studiuar mirë dhe pa u komentuar. Edhe sikur Sejjid ibn Tavusi të kishte qenë bashkëkohësi ynë, s’do të kishim patur arsye për t’u pajtuar me të në këtë çështje, të cilën sipas hulumtimeve, ai e ka punuar në periudhat e hershme të veprimtarisë së tij. Është një metodë mendjelehtë dhe e dëmshme që të pranohen pa u hulumtuar të gjitha fjalët e një dijetari ose të pranohet se ndonjë libër i caktuar është i përsosur. Rruga e hulumtimit dhe e kritikës duhet të jetë gjithnjë e hapur për njerëzit e arsyeshëm dhe për dijetarët hulumtues të historisë. Sipas muslimanëve të të gjithë botës, ekziston vetëm një njeri, fjalët e të cilit janë të pagabueshme dhe ky është i Dërguari i Zotit. Gjithsesi, këtu duhet shtuar edhe besimin shiit mbi pagabueshmërinë e Fatimesë dhe të dymbëdhjetë Imamëve, ky tipar i të cilëve dëshmohet si nga arsyeja ashtu edhe nga burimet islame.

24. Fjalimi i Zejnebes në pallatin e Jezidit

Tani sugjeroj që ta studiojmë fjalimin të cilin Zejnebja e mbajti në pallatin e Jezidit dhe i cili është shënuar në librat e historisë, të shkruar në shekullin e tretë (p.sh. vepra “Belagat-un Nisa” nga Ebu Fazl Ahmed ibn Ebi Tahiri):

Në pallatin e tij, Jezidi recitoi disa vargje heretike të Abdullah ibn Zabari Sehmiut, të shkruara në kohën kur ky i fundit nuk ishte akoma musliman dhe më pas, duke shtuar edhe disa vargje të veta, tha se donte t’u hakmerrej pasardhësve të Muhammedit ngase ata i kishin vrarë paraardhësit e tij umajjadë. Zejnebja, e bija e Imam Aliut, u ngrit dhe foli. Me fjalët e saja, ajo i shtoi një kapitull të ri Kalifatit të Jezidit, i cili zgjati tre vite dhe disa muaj. Ajo tha:

O Jezid! Zoti dhe i Dërguari i Tij kanë thënë se të mëkatuarit dhe të thënit se shenjat e Zotit janë të pavërteta, do të thotë të tallesh me ta.

O Jezid! Mos mendon vallë se ne jemi turpëruar e çnderuar për shkak të vrasjes të njerëzve tanë dhe për shkak të këtij robërimi? Dhe teksa na ke mbyllur çdo rrugë, na ke burgosur e je duke na çuar nga vendi në vend si robër, mos mendon vallë se Zoti e ka larguar nga ne bekimin e Tij? Mos mendon vallë se duke i vrarë njerëzit e Zotit do të bëhesh i madh e i nderuar dhe se i Gjithëfuqishmi ka për të të parë me mëshirë dhe me butësi? Shi për këtë arsye je bërë kaq mendjemadh dhe i lumtur tani. Sot po mburresh duke parë se gjërat janë në të mirën tënde. Por ke harruar ç’thotë Zoti:

Le të mos mendojnë mohuesit se lehtësimi që u jepet është në të mirë të tyre. Ne vetëm u japim kohë t’i rrisin mëkatet. Për ta do të jetë dënimi poshtërues.. (Kur’an 3:178)

Më pas, Zejnebja ia përkujtoi Jezidit çlirimin e Mekkes në vitin 8 pas Hixhrit, në të cilin Profeti u soll me butësi ndaj mekkasve dhe i fali të gjithë. Jezidi ishte pasardhës pikërisht i këtyre njerëzve të çliruar e të falur. Babai i tij Muavije, gjyshi i tij Ebu Sufjani dhe nëna e Muavijes, që të gjithë u falën pas çlirimit të Mekkes. Atë ditë, i Dërguari, me një madhështi të pashembullt, i la të lirë të gjithë ata, pavarësisht gjërave që kishin bërë më parë.

Në pjesën e dytë të fjalimit të saj, e bija e Imam Aliut sërish e bëri një temë qendrore çlirimin e Mekkes dhe tha:

O bij të të çliruarve! A është e drejtë që t’i mbani në mbrojtje gratë dhe robëreshat tuaja, ndërkohë që vajzat e Profetit i lini të dëshpëruara, i hipni në deve të shpejta, i dorëzoni në duart e armiqve dhe i bëni të udhëtojnë nga një qytet në tjetrin?

Përse të mos zemërohet Jezidi me ne? Është ai që na sheh neve me armiqësi. Ti thua pa menduar dhe pa u ndrojtur se je duke bërë mëkat kur thua se dëshiron që paraardhësit e tu të vrarë në Bedër të ishin këtu sot. Pastaj e godet kokën e Husejnit tek dhëmbët me shkopin që ke në dorë. S’ka përse të mos jesh i tillë tashmë, kur e ke bërë atë që ke dashur ta bësh dhe e ke larguar prej kohësh këmishën e virtytit. Ti e ke derdhur gjakun e bijve të Profetit dhe yjtë shkëlqimtarë të kësaj toke nga mesi i pasardhësve të Abdul Muttalibit, i ke fshehur nën retë e shtypjes dhe padrejtësisë. Por së shpejti do të shkosh tek Zoti, do t’i takosh paraardhësit e tu dhe do të hysh në vendin ku janë ata. Por atëherë do të dëshirosh që të ishte i verbër e memec dhe të mos thoje se kjo është një ditë lumturie për paraardhësit e tu.

Pas këtyre fjalëve, Zejnebja iu lut Zotit dhe tha:

O Zot! Ruaje të drejtën tonë dhe hakmerru kundër atyre që na kanë shtypur!

Më pas u kthye sërish drejt Jezidit dhe i tha:

Për Zotin ti e çjerr lëkurën tënde dhe e ke prerë mishin tënd. Shumë shpejt do të dalësh para të Dërguarit të Zotit dhe do të shohësh me sytë e tu se fëmijët e tij janë në parajsë. Ajo do të jetë dita kur Zoti do t’i mbledhë pasardhësit e Profetit në një vend dhe do t’i japë fund shpërndarjes së tyre. Ky është premtimi që ka bërë vetë Zoti në Kur’an.

Mos mendo se kanë vdekur ata që u vranë në rrugë të Zotit! Ata janë gjallë dhe tek Zoti i tyre po bekohen! (Kur’an 3:169)

O Jezid! Në ditën kur Zoti të jetë Gjykues dhe Muhammedi ndërmjetësues e kur duart e tua të dëshmojnë kundër teje, babai yt që të bëri sundues ka për t’u dënuar. Atë ditë do të kuptohet se ç’dënim do të ketë shtypësi, pozita e të cilit është më e keqja dhe më e poshtëruara. O armik i Zotit dhe djalë i armikut të Zotit! Betohem në Zotin se ti s’meriton as të qortohesh. Por ç’të bëj? Sytë tanë qajnë, zemrat tona po digjen dhe dëshmorët tanë s’kanë për t’u kthyer në jetë me të të qortuar ty. Husejni im u vra dhe ndjekësit e djallit po na çojnë tek mendjelehtët që ta marrin shpërblimin për ofendimin që ia bënë Zotit. Gjaku ynë pikon nga duart e tyre dhe nga goja u bie mishi ynë. Trupat e shenjtë të dëshmorëve ua lanë ujqërve e bishave të tjera. Nëse sot ke fituar diçka duke derdhur gjak, dije se do të jesh humbës në Ditën e Gjykimit. Atë ditë s’do të njihet tjetër përveç veprave tua. Atë ditë ke për ta mallkuar djalin e Merxhanes (Ibn Zijadin) dhe ai ka për të të mallkuar ty. Atë ditë, ti dhe ndjekësit e tu do të ziheni pranë Peshores së Drejtësisë me njëri-tjetrin. Ti atë ditë ke për të parë se trashëgimia më e madhe që ta la pas babai yt ishte mundësia për t’i vrarë fëmijët e të Dërguarit të Zotit. Betohem në Zotin se s’i druhem askujt veç Tij dhe askujt tjetër s’i ankohem. Ti mund të bësh dinakëri e mashtrime por betohem në Zotin se turpi dhe çnderimi që ke fituar me sjelljen ndaj neve, s’ka për t’u shlyer kurrë.

I falënderohem Zotit, i cili e përfundoi me sukses detyrën e prijësve të të rinjve të parajsës (Hasanit dhe Husejnit) dhe i vendosi ata në parajsën e Tij. I lutem Zotit që t’i lartësojë akoma më shumë me butësinë e Tij sepse Zoti është i Githëfuqishëm.”

25. Ndjekësit besnikë të Imam Husejnit

Taberiu shkruan se pasi Imami e fali namazin e drekës, Zuhajr bin Kajni filloi të luftonte me armikun. Duke luftuar, thoshte:

“Unë jam Zuhajr bin Kajni. Unë i dëboj me shpatën time armiqtë e Imamit tim.”

Më pas, ai e vendosi dorën mbi shpatullën e Imam Husejnit dhe i tha: “Hapëro para dhe mos ki droje! Ti je udhëzuesi ynë hyjnor. Përse të mërzitemi për këto ndodhi? A është kjo ditë gjë tjetër veçse çasti i takimit me gjyshin tënd të Dërguarin e Zotit, me babain tënd Aliun, me tët vëlla Hasanin dhe me xhaxhain tënd Hamzën?

Ç’lartësi shpirtërore kishte arritur Zuhajri! Ai e ngushëllonte Imamin duke i thënë se s’kishte asgjë për t’u mërzitur dhe për t’u merakosur. Në raste të tilla, nuk na duket aspak befasuese dhe e çuditshme fjala që përcillet në disa burime nga Imam Aliu: “Edhe sikur të ngrihej perdeja nga sytë e mi dhe të vërtetat e fshehura të më shfaqeshin para syve, asgjë s’do t’i shtohej besimit tim.” Pavarësisht në e tha vërtet këtë gjë, është e sigurt se Aliu kishte arritur atë pozitë të lartë. Kjo s’është aspak befasuese sepse nga një njeri si Aliu edhe nuk mund të pritej diç tjetër. Ajo që është habitëse është fakti se edhe Zuhajr bin Kajniu e shijoi paksa një pozitë të tillë. Ishte pikërisht ky besim dhe kjo bindje e qartë e shokëve të Imamit që i mbajti ata në rrugën e drejtë dhe nuk lejoi të devijonin prej saj.

Nafe bin Hilal Xhemali ishte njëri nga përkrahësit e Imam Husejnit dhe po e godiste armikun me shigjeta duke e recituar vargun:

“Unë jam Hilal Xhemaliu dhe ndjek rrugën e Aliut.” Edhe në çastet më të ashpra të betejës, ai fliste për kauzën e Aliut dhe e lëvdonte atë. Ai vrau dymbëdhjetë ushtarë të Umar bin Sadit dhe plagosi shumë të tjerë. Më në fund, krahët iu thyen dhe u zu rob. Kur u soll para Ibn Sadit, ky i fundit e pyeti: “O Nafe! Përse e hodhe veten në këtë fatkeqësi?” Umari mbase priste se si shumë të tjerë, Nafe do të pendohej për atë që kishte kryer dhe do të kërkonte falje. Por ai ia ktheu: “Zoti e di qëllimin tim në atë që kam bërë.” Më pas, ndërkohë që gjaku i rridhte poshtë mjekrrës, ai shtoi: “Betohem në Zotin se kam vrarë dymbëdhjetë nga ushtarët e tu dhe shumë të tjerë kam plagosur. Nuk ndjej keqardhje për atë që kam bërë dhe po të mos më thyheshin krahët, kurrë s’kishit për të më kapur.” Nafe bin Hilal Xhemali ishte i pari ndjekës i Imam Husejnit që u zu rob dhe u ekzekutua më pas. Edhe në çastin e vdekjes së tij, ai sërish e dëshmoi besimin dhe bindjen e palëkundur, të cilën historia do ta shënonte me besnikëri. Kur shpata u ngrit për t’ia prerë kokën, ai tha: “I falënderohem Zotit që kam për t’u vrarë në duart e njerëzve më të ligë.”

Kjo ishte gjendja shpirtërore e atyre njerëzve të cilët i kujtojmë përherë dhe me shumë guxim themi:

“Sa do të kishim dashur që edhe ne të nderoheshim ashtu si ju.”

Përse vallë nuk themi kurrë:

“Falënderuar qoftë Zoti që nuk ishim atje atë ditë, që nuk përjetuam një sprovë të tillë dhe që nuk morrëm pjesë në derdhjen e gjakut tuaj të pastër e të pafajshëm!”

Cila do të ishte më e realtë vallë?

26. Dëshmorët e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit në Qerbela

Në vitin 61 pas Hixhrit, Imam Husejni shkoi nga Medineja në Mekke dhe më pas erdhi në afërsi të Kufes. Në gjithë këto vende, ai i ftoi njerëzit ta ndihmonin dhe ta mbronin të vërtetën. Kjo kampanjë e tija zgjati më shumë se gjashtë muaj por siç dihet mirë tashmë, ai nuk gjeti më shumë se shtatëdhjetë e dy përkrahës të sinqertë. Prej tyre, shtatëmbëdhjetë ishin nga familja e tij. Dy ishin djemtë e tij, Ali Ekberi dhe Ali Asghari (akoma foshnje). Përveç tyre ishin edhe djemtë e vëllait të tij Hasanit: Kasimi, Abdullahu dhe Ebu Bekri. Edhe pesë vëllezër të Imam Husejnit ishin të pranishëm në Qerbela: Abbasi, Abdullahu, Xhaferi, Osmani, të cilët ishin fëmijë të Aliut nga Ummul Benini dhe Muhammed ibn Aliu. Krahas tyre, kishte edhe dy djem të Abdullah ibn Xhaferit, të quajtur Aun dhe Muhammed. Në këtë listë hyjnë edhe pesë pasardhësit e Akilit: Xhafer ibn Akili, Abdurrahman ibn Akili dhe Abdullahu e Muhammedi, që të dy djem të Muslim ibn Akilit dhe së fundmi edhe Muhammed ibn Ebi Said ibn Akili. Emrat e këtyre shtatëmbëdhjetë personave janë përmendur në zijaratin (homazhin) e njohur si “Zijarat-i Nahija”.

Përveç këtyre shtatëmbëdhjetë vetëve, edhe pesëdhjetë e pesë persona të tjerë e shoqëruan Imam Husejnin. Ndonse kishte edhe njerëz të tjerë që iu bashkangjitën gjatë rrugës, të gjithë e braktisën me të kuptuar për gjendjen e punëve në Irak. Po të numërojmë në ditët tona, do të shohim se numri i përkrahësve të Imam Husejnit është i pakufishëm. Pyetja që parashtrohet në këtë rast është si vijon: a ishin vallë shumë të ligë njerëzit e asaj kohe e njerëzit e sotëm janë më të përparuar në njohjen e Imamit dhe në ndjenjën e vetësakrificës?

Jo! Edhe asokohe, derisa njerëzit nuk ishin sprovuar me vështirësi dhe derisa Muslimi dhe Haniu nuk ishin vrarë akoma, Imam Husejni kishte shumë përkrahës në secilën anë. Në të vërtetë, mund të thuhet se ishte një kohë shumë ideale. Nëpërmjet gojëtarisë, personalitetit dhe tipareve të tija unike, Imam Husejni kishte arritur që në këtë udhëtim gjashtëmujor nga Medineja në Mekke dhe më pas në Irak, të gjente shtatëdhjetë e dy përkrahës të sinqertë. Më tepër edhe nuk i duheshin. Ai nuk ishte nisur për të pushtuar ndonjë vend, që t’i nevojitej ndonjë ushtri më e madhe. Për arritjen e qëllimit që kishte Imam Husejni, këta shtatëdhjetë e dy vetë lavdiplotë ishin të mjaftueshëm. Krahas tyre ishin edhe zonjat e guximshme, të cilat në çdo kusht do ta thonin atë që kishin për ta thënë. Pikërisht ato do t’i informonin njerëzit në lidhje me të vërtetat e Qerbelasë dhe në lidhje me vetësakrificën e burrave të tyre. Ato i përcollën ngjarjet në çdo qytet ku u dërguan dhe u treguan njerëzve se si ishin lënë pa ujë, si ishte shkelur nga kuajt trupi i pajetë i Husejnit dhe si ishte vrarë foshnja e tij. Ato kryen një detyrë të jashtëzakonshme në Siri, ku i ndryshuan krejtësisht mendimet e njerëzve të Damaskut, të cilët deri atëherë, përgjatë një periudhe prej dyzet e dy vjetësh, ishin ushqyer me propagandë kundër Ehl-i Bejtit. Në tregjet e Damaskut, këto zonja ua përkujtuan njerëzve faktin se “vargu i dëlirësisë” (Kur’an 33:33) ishte shpallur për ta. Ndonse ishin të pikëlluara dhe në zi, këto zonja u kthyen në Medine me një mendje të lehtësuar.

Mbase disa ndjekës të Ehl-i Bejtit nuk kanë për t’u pajtuar me pretendimin tonë se ato u kthyen të lehtësuara në Medine. Megjithatë, nëse përsiatemi më hollësisht në lidhje me këtë çështje dhe nëse e konsiderojmë suksesin e jashtëzakonshëm të Ehl-i Bejtit gjatë rrugëtimit të tyre, do të duhet të pranojmë se gjendja e tyre nuk mund të përshkruhet ndryshe. Të njejtën gjë mund ta shohim edhe në fjalët e vajzës së Imam Aliut. Ajo që themi ne s’është tjetër veçse përsëritja e mendimit të kësaj zonje, për guximin dhe për madhështinë e të cilës kemi dëshmi të padiskutueshme.

Siç përcjell Ibn Tavusi, kur Ubejdullah Ibn Zijadi i tha Zejnebes: “A sheh ç’i bëri Zoti familjes tënde?”, ajo iu përgjigj: “Unë s’shoh asgjë të keqe. Ishte caktuar që ata të binin dëshmor dhe me këtë, ata vetëm sa shkuan në Parajsë. Shumë shpejt Zoti do t’ju sjellë sërish ballë për ballë dhe kjo çështje do të vendoset. Atëherë do të shohim se në të mirë të kujt do të jetë vendimi. O djali i Merxhanes! Të vajtoftë nëna!”

Paqja qoftë mbi këtë zonjë të madhe, e cila u burgos nga një njeri që e kishte trashëguar nga i ati urrejtjen për Ehl-i Bejtin dhe megjithatë, foli aq hapur dhe pa frikë. Për mendimin tim, ky shembull guximi i vajzës së Imam Aliut është shumë më i qartë dhe më i vlefshëm se fjalimet që i mbajti në Kufe dhe në Siri.

A mund të gjendet ndonjë grua tjetër në histori, e cila do ta mbronte kështu veten e saj dhe dëshmorët e rënë, ndonse i kishin vrarë gjashtë ose shtatë vëllezër, të birin, dhjetë nipër e kushërinj dhe e kishin burgosur në qytetin, në të cilin i ati kishte sunduar si Kalif një kohë? Ku mund të gjendet një grua tjetër, e cila edhe pas vuajtjeve të tilla, në vend të që ankohej për to, do të fliste me qetësinë më të madhe dhe do të thoshte se s’kishin përjetuar diçka të padëshiruar. Ajo thoshte se burrat e tyre kishin ardhur për të rënë dëshmor dhe se do të ishte për t’u merakosur sikur të mos vdisnin si të tillë. Tani që e kishin kryer me sukses këtë detyrë hyjnore, s’ka ç’të bëhet tjetër veçse të falënderohet Zoti.

27. Kthimi i familjes së Imam Husejnit në Medine

Lajmi i vrasjes së Imam Husejnit arriti në Medine nëpërmjet Abdul Melik Selamiut, të cilin Ibn Zijadi e dërgoi si lajmëtar tek guvernatori i Medines. Pas këtij lajmi tronditës, i cili shkaktoi zi në mesin e hashimitëve në Medine, medinasit u vunë në pritje të familjes së Imam Husejnit. Më në fund, Imam Ali ibn Husejni dhe ndjekësit e tij erdhën në Medine. Pa hyrë në qytet, ai zbriti nga kafsha e tij dhe të njejtën ua kërkoi edhe grave. Më pas, dërgoi në Medine një njeri që do ta informonte popullin për arritjen e tij. Lajmëtari thotë se kur arriti në Medine, shkoi drejt në Xhaminë e Profetit dhe tha duke qarë:

“O njerëz të Jethribit! Me ç’shpresë mund të jetojë më njeriu në këtë qytet? Husejn ibn Aliu u vra dhe sytë e njerëzve qajnë për të.”

Lajmëtari i Imamit mund të mjaftohej vetëm më këto fjalë. Megjithatë, ai mendonte se nuk ishte e mjaftueshme që të shpjegohej qëllimi i tij dhe ai i Imamit. Ai nuk donte që njerëzit thjesht të qanin. Qëllimi i tij ishte që t’i shtonte një “dokument” historisë së Qerbelasë, i cili do të ishte i arritshëm për gjeneratat në vijim. Qëllimi i kryengritjes së Imam Husejnit nuk ishte që njerëzit të fitonin shpërblim nga Zoti për shkak të lotëve të tyre dhe që gojëtarët t’i preknin zemrat e njerëzve me fjalime emocionuese. Kryengritja e Imam Husejnit është një ngjarje shumë e rëndësishme në historinë e Islamit, e cila duhet të studiohet duke e patur parasysh vlerën e saj. Kjo nuk është një temë që mund të përmendet kalimthi teksa flitet për ndonjë gjë tjetër.

Në fjalinë tjetër të tij, lajmëtari i Imamit të katërt e çnderoi përgjithmonë dinastinë umajjade. Duke qëndruar pranë varrit të Profetit, ai tha:

“Këta njerëz të pabesë e vranë djalin e Profetit, e mbuluan atë me pluhur e gjak dhe ia ngulën kokën e prerë mbi një shtizë.”

Më pas, ai i lajmëroi njerëzit për arritjen e familjes së Profetit dhe shtoi se ata kishin zbritur nga kafshët e tyre në rrethinat e Medines.

Njerëzit filluan të dilnin nga qyteti dhe rrugët e mbushën. Medineja kishte fituar një pamje të pazakontë. Kur Imami i katërt erdhi ballë për ballë me njerëzit e Medines, ai u bëri shenjë që të heshtnin. Atë çast, ai e pa të nevojshme që t’i informonte muslimanët e Medines në lidhje me ngjarjet që kishin ndodhur gjatë këtij rrugëtimi disamujor. Hollësitë e fjalimit të tij do t’i japim në vijim të veprës.

Kur familja e Husejnit u nis nga Damasku drejt Medines, edhe përkundër zisë dhe pikëllimit, pjesëtarët e saj ishin të vendosur për fitoren e tyre dhe për dëshpërimin e armikut. Duke qenë akoma në Siri, shenjat e gjendjes së pashpresë të Jezidit kishin filluar të shfaqeshin. Siç kemi përmendur edhe më sipër, familja e Imamit u lirua nga burgimi në Kufe dhe pas urdhrave të Kalifit, u dërgua në Damask. Atje ata u pritën nga populli me respekt. Siç shkruan Taberiu, të gjitha gratë e familjes së Muavijes shkuan për ngushëllime tek familja e Imam Husejnit. Ata vajtuan për vdekjen e Imamit dhe një mbledhje përkujtimore u mbajt për tri ditë me rradhë në pallatin e Kalifit. Jezidi i kalonte ditët e netët e tija në shoqëri të Imam Ali ibn Husejnit. Në një ditë të tillë, pranë Imamit ishte edhe njëri nga fëmijët e Imam Hasanit ose të Imam Husejnit. Jezidi e pyeti: “A je gati të zihesh me djalin tim Khalidin?” Djali ia ktheu: “Jo, përveç nëse i jep atij një thikë dhe mua një thikë, që të luftojmë kundër njeri-tjetrit.” Jezidi u ndikua nga ky guxim dhe sinqeritet i një fëmije që kishte pësuar aq shumë vuajtje. Ai e përqafoi dhe tha: “Edhe këlyshi i një luani është poashtu luan.”

28. Nuaman ibn Bashiri

Nuaman ibn Bashiri ishte urdhëruar që t’i fillonte përgatitjet për kthimin e Ehl-i Bejtit nga Damasku në Medine. Sipas Shejh Mufidit, edhe vetë ai do të nisej bashkë me ta. Në veprën “Akhbirud-Duval” është përcjellur se Nuaman ibn Bashiri e shoqëroi familjen e Husejnit nga Damasku në Medine bashkë me tridhjetë burra të tjerë, të cilët i shërbyen familjes. Nuamani u soll me aq nder dhe respekt ndaj tyre, sa Fatimeja, njëra nga vajzat e Imam Aliut, i tha të motrës Zejnebes: “Ky njeri u soll me shumë butësi ndaj neve. Mbase do të ishte me vend që t’i jepnin ndonjë shpërblim.” Megjithatë, Nuamani nuk pranoi shpërblim dhe tha: “Nëse ju kam shërbyer, kjo ka qenë për hir të Zotit dhe për hir të afërsisë suaj me të Dërguarin e Tij.”

Edhe Nuaman ibn Bashiri edhe babai i tij kishin qenë sahabe të Profetit. Babai i tij Bashir bin Sad Khazraxhiu kishte qenë personi i parë që ia kishte shprehur besnikërinë Ebu Bekrit në Sakife. Është shkruar se qëllimi i tij në këtë veprim nuk ishte që ta kënaqte Zotin por të parandalonte që Sad bin Ubadeja të bëhej Kalif. Ngase e xhelozonte Sadin dhe s’kishte dëshirë që dikush tjetër veç vetes së tij të bëhej Kalif nga fisi Khazraxh, Bashir bin Sadi me të shpejtë ia shprehu Ebu Bekrit besnikërinë, para se ta bënte këtë ndonjëri nga muhaxhirët (mekkasit) ose nga ensarët (medinasit).

Vetë Nuamani kishte qenë ndër njerëzit që nuk ia kishin shprehur besnikërinë Aliut si Kalif. Ai ishte një përkrahës i Muavijes dhe kishte antipati ndaj njerëzve të Kufes për shkak të përkrahjes që ia kishin dhënë Aliut. Pas vrasjes së Osmanit dhe pas ardhjes së Aliut në pushtet, ai shkoi në Siri dhe në betejën e Siffinit, asnjë ensar tjetër nuk ishte në anën e Muavijes përveç Nuaman bin Bashirit dhe Selma bin Mukhladit. Nuamani jetoi deri në vitin 65 pas Hixhrit. Atë vit ai vendosi që të bëhej vetë Kalif dhe mblodhi disa njerëz rreth vetes. Por shumë shpejt u mund nga Mervan bin Hakemi dhe u vra. Sido që të ishte, gjatë rrugëtimit nga Damasku në Medine, ai u soll me shumë butësi dhe respekt ndaj familjes së Imam Husejnit.

Ehl-i Bejti më në fund arriti në Medine. Ishte i njejti qytet, në të cilin kishte jetuar i Dërguari i Zotit dhe me të cilin kishin qenë gjithnjë të lidhur pasardhësit e tij. Që nga viti i parë pas Hixhrit, medinasit kishin bërë sakrifica të mëdha për Profetin. Ky ishte qyteti që e kishte mirëpritur me shumë devotshmëri Profetin dhe që ia kishte hapur atij portat e tija, në një çast kur të gjitha portat e tjera ishin mbyllur. Ky qytet ishte bërë strehë për muhaxhirët dhe për të gjithë muslimanët e mjeruar që ishin shpërngulur në të. Edhe Profeti, i cili ishte shpërngulur në këtë qytet vetëm për t’iu bindur urdhrit të Zotit, me kalimin e kohës e kishte dashur aq shumë atë, sa pas çlirimit të Mekkes në vitin 8 pas Hixhrit, nuk qëndroi në të dhe u kthye sërish në Medine, ku do ta kalonte pjesën e mbetur të jetës së tij. Në Mekke shkoi vetëm në vitin 10 pas Hixhrit për ta kryer haxhin e tij dhe për t’i mësuar muslimanët se si duhet të kryheshin ritualet e tij.

Medineja ishte vendlindja e Imam Husejnit dhe e pjesës më të madhe të vëllezërve dhe motrave të tija. Pesëdhjetë e shtatë vite të jetës së tij, duke përjashtuar katër vitet e kaluara në Irak gjatë Kalifatit të të atit dhe të vëllait, kishin kaluar në Medine. Medineja kishte qenë lugina pjellore për porosinë e Profetit, në një kohë kur Mekkeja ishte kthyer në një burg të vërtetë. Pikërisht Medineja do të mundësonte që porosia e tij të arrinte në të gjithë botën.

29. Fjalimi i Imam Ali ibn Husejnit në Medine

Studimi ynë në lidhje me ngjarjen e Qerbelasë po i afrohet fundit dhe fundi i pazëvendësueshëm i këtij punimi është fjalimi që Imam Ali ibn Husejni e mbajti në rrethinat e Medines dhe me të cilin i informoi medinasit në lidhje me gjërat që i kishte dëshmuar gjatë kësaj kryengritjeje.

Imam Ali ibn Husejni e lëvdoi Zotin dhe e falënderoi atë për vuajtjet e mëdha që i kishte përjetuar. Më pas, i përshkroi ngjarjet e Qerbelasë me disa fjali. Në këtë fjalim të tij të shkurtër dhe të përpiktë, ai tha:

Lëvdatat i takojnë Zotit! Ai na bëri të durojmë vështirësi të mëdha. Islami ka pësuar një plagë të madhe. Babai im Ebu Abdullahu (Imam Husejni), të afërmit dhe përkrahësit e tij u vranë. Gratë dhe fëmijët e tij u zunë robër. Koka e prerë e tim eti u ngul në krye të një shtize dhe u shëtit nëpër qytetet muslimane.

Nga ky fjalim mund të kuptohet lehtësisht se Imami nuk fliste vetëm për ta shprehur pikëllimin e tij dhe vetëm për të krijuar një atmosferë prekëse. Ai dëshironte t’i çnderonte armiqtë e Ehl-i Bejtit dhe ta zbulonte shtypjen e tyre me disa fjali të shkurta. Në vijim të fjalimit të tij, ai tha:

O njerëz! Ne u trajtuam si të ishim mohues të besimit, ndonse s’kishim kryer ndonjë mëkat dhe s’e kishim dëmtuar Islamin. Për Zotin, sikur i Dërguari i Zotit t’u kishte urdhëruar të luftonin kundër neve, ata s’do të bënin më pak nga ç’kanë bërë.

Fjalim i Imami mori fund me këto fjalë. Pjesëtarët e familjes së tij u kthyen në shtëpitë e tyre. Ata e gdhendën mbi emrin e fisit Hashim lavdinë dhe nderin e vetësakrificës për hir të të vërtetës, ndërkohë që emrat e armiqve të tyre i vendosën përjetësisht në kategorinë e tiranëve dhe shtypësve. Me dëshmitë historike që ua lanë trashëgim brezave të ardhshëm, ata e ruajtën përjetësisht lavdinë e tyre, duke e bërë të paharrueshëm edhe çnderimin e armiqve që i vranë. Tani jo gjithkush mund të manipulojë me historinë, t’ia heqë fisit Hashim këtë lavdi ose ta largojë çnderimin e disave. Fjalimet që familja e Profetit i mbajti në rrugëtimin ndërmjet Medines, Mekkes, Irakut dhe Sirisë, janë shënuar qartë në faqet e historisë. Andaj, tashmë s’ka mbetur hapësirë për t’i ndryshuar faktet historike dhe për ta ndërruar pozitën e martirëve që vdiqën në rrugë të Zotit.

Këta njerëz të sinqertë dhe sakrifikues nuk mund të largohen nga lavdia e tyre dhe tashmë njerëzit gënjeshtarë dhe shtypës nuk mund të prezantohen si njerëzorë dhe të virtytshëm.

Për sa kohë që dëshmitë historike për të kaluarën të ekzistojnë, ato do të flasin për pastërtinë, besimin, virtytin dhe devotshmërinë e Imam Husejnit e të ndjekësve të tij, duke e mbajtur gjithnjë gjallë kujtimin e shtypjes dhe egoizmit të armiqve të tyre.

*FUND*

----------

Paralog (23-12-2020)

----------

